# So whadja do today?



## MasterBlaster

I TD'ed a screwey pecan at the zoo, with a 15 ton. Everything went well, and my saw was sharp. A bunch of lil kids on some tour there got a look.

So anybody get any sawdust in their ears?


----------



## arboromega

i took the day off and did laundry from my vaccation. putting some mulch in my yard was the closest thing i did to tree care today.


----------



## YUKON 659

No sawdust but I did pick up another job  Seem to be getting a couple jobs a week...just right for this part-timer.

Jeff


----------



## MasterBlaster

Well, that's what ya did!

 

Ya gotta have clean clothes!

Ain't nothing wrong with getting work, eh Jeff?


----------



## dbeck

how 'bout drop crotch pruning white cedars? Does that get your blood pumping?


----------



## Husky372

i probably shouldn't of done anything, becuase a couple of the beech trees i was dropping next to my driveway just didn't want to go where i wanted . got lucky with one of them it almost took out my power lines would have if it didn't get hung up in one of the trees that was right next too it as it went i was lie sh!t then phew. hate to say it but pure opperator error but i quess sometimes its better to be lucky than good. but then i quess it would be better to be lucky and good


----------



## Treeman14

First job: Removed a grapefruit tree and 3 podocarpus, ground out the stumps, pruned a queen palm.
Second job: Shaped 3 huge ligustrums, pruned a ten-headed senegal date palm, another queen palm, and pruned 2 ugly little ligustrums.
Third job: Removed a cherry laurel and ground out the stump, cutback a chinaberry overhanging a rose garden.

In between, managed to eat lunch, take a nap, and wait for a thunderstorm to blow past.


----------



## dbeck

sounds like an 'atta-boy!' is in order treeman 14!


----------



## Treeman14

Aww, shucks. 'taint nothin'. Just another day at the office.


----------



## matthias

Hey Butch, if you are starting a thread to talk about your day, I hope that doesn't mean that you didn't get any pictures. Come on! A high profile crane job at the zoo with an audience and no pictures? I don't believe it. 

I deadwooded Siberian Elms, and cut some broken branches out of a Caragana. Got some pictures but have to take nine more before I can develop. Mind you after Aussie Lopa's cool pics mine are going to be pretty lame.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Dang. I wish I was a tad younger. In this heat, I try to be home by noon. Or 1 or 2...


----------



## Greg

Brett, don't tell me you did all the climbing, in this Florida heat that sounds like the work of 2 crews. 
Today the temp got to 97 and the heat index was 105 --HOT!!! We took some long dead branches off of a sweetgum, deadwooded a live oak, and removed a large dead loblolly pine branch at about 55ft. 
We had a small low $$ palm trimming job that I blew off for another day, it was just too hot, and I was too tired. We were done at 2pm. And I mean DONE!! 

MB -- you seemed interested so I'll give you another update on my Geckos, I really like them now, they are awesome climbers, the offset gaff is really cool and makes climbing easier, and the pad set up is great!

Greg


----------



## Nickrosis

Sixty six degrees here....drizzling all day too. Put this Plant Health Care boy back on the computer to figure out who hasn't been visited lately.

Took me at least an hour to figure out an Access equivalent of Excel's COUNTIF function, but a little query work (using criteria and the Count function) came up with a solution.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by matthias _
> * A high profile crane job at the zoo with an audience and no pictures? I don't believe it. *



I dunno if it was high profile, or not. Just another day sweating to the oldies. Besides, there are just _so_ many pics you can post before it becomes humdrum. 

Greg, I am interested in the Geckos. But wait a little longer til you make your final judgement. Do ya have a lot a miles logged in em? Have you adapted to the different sticking style?


----------



## TheSurgeon

*Treeman14*

That's a walk in the park around here. Ligustrums are nothing to write home about. My typical day is 8-5 w/ a 30 min lunch. Last Friday's list: deadwooded a live oak dbh 6.5', 8 queen palms trims, two long leaf pines (floppers), raising the canopy on two hollys......then went home and cut my grass. It pays to be a native...


----------



## Guy Meilleur

pruned 2 big shumard oaks that were dying back due to trenching for irrigation--my best guess anyway, the client paid me to look for pathogens but I got real curious when he couldn't quite remember where the lines were It's weird when you know they're lying to you but there's no way to call them on it because they're lying to themselves too...

Took from 9 a.m. to 2 p.m.with my kid as crew. Lotsa cuts. It got up to 95 but some storms were nearby so breeziness made it tolerable, at times very nice. Fun to get outside and prune trees. Took pics of latent buds as natural targets and reduction cuts; one day we'll learn to post here.

Will return to the worst-off tree. ( 2 other tree "services" sid no way it could come back, must remove. Underinformed, not fools, I keep telling myself.) The central leader died back, and the client agreed for me to install a cap to keep water off the wound. Will take pics of that for sure.

Then did consult/treatment of woodboring insects in a big maple, then a free estimate/referral from the city. Any tree in their ROW can only be pruned with a permit and by an arborist, so they look in the YP under arborist. Makes sense to me...


----------



## matthias

> Besides, there are just so many pics you can post before it becomes humdrum.



What about all of your adoring fans? I heard that Sherrill is producing sleeveless shirts, head towels and temporary tattoos all stamped with the Masterblaster logo.


----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## SilverBlue

We should ship Butch one of those checkered tablecloth dingdoodles that those fellers wear overseas eh? That would set off his title real nice.

Today apart from the typical discussions with the real estate groups, we killed a few pines and a large red oak, picked up my latest truck project, a silver 4x4 ranger that will receive a 500 hp supercharged 5-liter beast. Picked up a bunch of new shop equipment and have to deal with the insurance company concerning the unwarranted increase they want for the company 
:angry2:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Whut's a checkered tablecloth dingdoodle?


----------



## Jumper

Pruned some of the jungle here at my friend's here in Wilmington, DE, this morning, then we went to Delaware Park for a picnic lunch; I came out $30 ahead at the slots. Went to a ball game for one of the kids that got rained out by a deluge, and then took them all out to dinner. I am taking the train to New York tomorrow for a day of tourist stuff.


----------



## SilverBlue

Sorry, can't find the red racing model


----------



## MasterBlaster

Ahh, right. Dingdoodle. _That's_ what it is!

It might work good under a hardhat!


----------



## SilverBlue

Either that or you will get shot at


----------



## a_lopa

only boring crap today,removed 2 old cherry trees,ground stumps,1 small prunus remove.trimmed a 30ft long cypress hedge with ht 75..........hmmm i feel like a climb....got no big trees to do


----------



## a_lopa

hey rocky, how bout some of those florida trees some fine pruning shots would be good to see.gettin out the ends is harder than any big climb.


----------



## John Stewart

Hey
Lite day and I loved it!!!
Removed a 45' Popular 
Lifted it out with the Hiab and left the wood
Then we planted 6 Autumn Blaze Silver Maples 50mm
Put them in with the Hiab!
Man do I love that truck!
John


----------



## Mike Barcaskey

TD'd two blue spruce, 50 and 65 feet. 
First was a drop and cut up
the second was a climber, got spruce chips everywhere except in my boots
I hit about 35 feet a and five minute shower passed through, just enough rain to get a good covering of saw chips stuck about every where on me

come to think of it, did the same thing yesterday


----------



## NeTree

Newfie and I removed the remainder of yesterdays 36"dbh hollow sugar maple, (filled with cement and rocks, of course... sunufabeach!!!!) ,a 10" dbh cherry and a 14" cedar.

Oh, and cleaned up some yews and put some clearance on a coupla other trees.


----------



## ORclimber

Lazy day today. Cleaned up a storm damaged D-fir. Went home for lunch with the family and took a nap. Then went out to grind a couple stumps, and do a bid.


----------



## treebender

A couple quick sales calls early, then spent most all day fine pruning a 45" Red Oak with a large, wide, well shaped canopy. This kind of work is what keeps me at it. Set two lines on opposite sides, took my time as the tree was slick with freshly rained on lichen, and just enjoyed the breeze and this fine old(er) tree . Cleaned up tons of odd angle stubs left from the previous thinning work. Mostly well conceived, but poorly executed cuts. Looks like bucket truck work to me. In the evening met with local owner about subbing for him.


----------



## Stumper

Removed 6 aspens (to the stump-I'll grind then tomorrow). Took a large broken limb off a Mulberry and pruned for roof clearance. Pruned 2 cottonwoods to correct storm damage (broken stuff everywhere  ) Minor cleaning and clearance pruning on 1 Linden and 1 Ash and did a pruning on a young Norway Maple to encourage good form.


----------



## rbtree

Tough day today! Had a 38" dbh 120 foot plus doug fir to remove, hoping to crane it. Only access requires crossing a ditch, 1 foot deep and 2 feet on the other higher side. So we threw some firewood in the ditch, then chips. compacted it with my p/u, then the front tires of the chip truck, then backed it in, chipper and all. I misjudged the size of the tree, and may need a bigger crane. Estimated 2400 board feet in what's left, 85 feet, we leave it at fence height. The tree was one sided, due to two firs that were removed 5 yrs ago that were on the other side. Limbs were up to 9 inches around and long! It took 5 hrs to brush it out and chunk it down to 85 feet. The new owners are Asian, and, due their Feng Shui beliefs, had to have it removed. They are signing papers Monday, and must have it out by then. So I gotta find another crane co, the one I called said Tuesday was the earliest.
Then we drove 10 miles over to the second job, an 80 foot 30" dbh wolfy white pine, and brushed it out up to 45-50 feet, plus we removed a dying dogwood next to it. Got done at 6 pm. Mike is coming tomorrow with the 17 ton crane. I may lead him up to the fir job, as he can take the pine logs there, making one stop for the log truck. Then we can see if he can do the tree. If I keep the logs to 16-20 feet, the weights will be close to 9000 lb max, which may mean that Mike can get the tree down. But we aint taking any chances, so may hold out for the bigger crane.

Here's a pic, I brushed another 15 feet out before lowering a small top. Video only of that.


----------



## rbtree

Frame capture from video


----------



## rbtree

90 feet up...

Not bad quality for digital zoom....


----------



## NeTree

Easy day today. Notch and drop on a 93' tulip poplar. I'll send the boys over tomorrow to chunk and chip. 


And they said this one couldn't be done that way...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Same here, supereasy. A med size tallow frigging up some HVAC system. I shoulda went and done something else, but WTH. It's _hot!_


----------



## blue

took a multi-stemmed sycamore down,sided back another 3 ivy infested sycamores and got wet.bit boring really


----------



## MasterBlaster

The beach? _SWEET!_ 

I wish there was a beach here!


----------



## rbtree

We finished the pine today....arrggghhh! We'd left a lifeline and lowering line in the tree, which, by morning, were well sapped up just from drippage. Ian did the tree, and in no time, he was havin' no fun at all. Even with a block and portawrap, lowering was grabby as heck...and moving his Vt was a major pain. When the crane showed, and he pulled his lifeline out of the natural crotch, I had to help him get it moving! That lifeline and Vt, and the biners were simply glistening or black....uggh.

So I bought a gallon of citricidal cleaner to add to the laundry, gotta wash all the messed up gear.

I briefly had my hardhat off, and now my hair feels like I used hairspray on it.

Moral of the story, don't stop halfway through a pitchy tree job!

Good news was the logs will bring more than the crane cost, so we made a bundle, $1700-1800 for about 18 manhours. And I determined that a 23 ton crane will do the big fir, so that will save some $, at $125 per hr, and 3 as opposed to 4 hr min. for the bigger cranes. That will be tomorrow morning. That job was low priced at $1200, but I'll hope to gain $450 -700 extra from the logs.


----------



## rbtree

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *
> 
> Today I woke up to the sun rising over the ocean horizon at 6:15. Eventually made my way down to the beach about 10 and played for a while. Flirted with a fairly hot babe at the pool., serviced... *




the babe?  :blob4:


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by rbtree _
> *Moral of the story, don't stop halfway through a pitchy tree job! *



Or even worse, come back the next day! Aurghhhh!!!


----------



## rbtree

If you look closely, you can see the pitch running down the trunk! It took Ian a good 1.5 hrs to brush out the tree...he started from the fork and worked up....it was thick..plus the buckets of pitch. The first load of rope, slings, and gloves is in the washer, with some citrus cleanser...I hope it works! The crew is due here any minute, hope they're aren't stuck at the hip...


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Stuck at the hip?*


----------



## glens

Yes.&nbsp; Gojo followed by dish soap/whatever (if necessary for odor) will remove tree gunk of all kinds from all manner of equipment.

Glen


----------



## rbtree

Pretty, huh? I'm soaking it in hot citricidal H2O, It is working, heat is the key, I'm sure those temps are OK for the rope.


----------



## rahtreelimbs

I've been working 9-10 hr. days at the day job. After that I been working with a good friend on trees in the evenings, usually until dark. Getting up at 5:00 AM and working until 8:00 or 9:00 makes for some long days!


----------



## Can-Do-It

My new toys from Sheirrill came today. Bar_bar ascender system and Big-shot. Had fun playing with both. Got up about 35' and remember that I had not clip-on a lanyard. Had fun geting down!

Ascenders and big-shot work great. Had to order these new tools to do a 100' oak trim. The first limb is about 70' up and runs almost 90 degrees from trunk. I'm going to have fun.


----------



## rbtree

3 hours later.....

Clean!

Ian flip line is still gunky after lots of soaking and scrubbing, so I gave it another spray of citrus, will get it later.....


----------



## MasterBlaster

Now you can go out tomorrow and do it all again!


----------



## rbtree

My coiffure, I dumped some dish soap on a while ago, now for a shower, finally!!!


----------



## rbtree

That's possible, Butch. I'm hoping the big fir has kept it's sap to itself....I looked at it today, but wasn't thinkin' 'bout pitch, just weights and crane angles.....We'll find out manana, 9 am!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Monday I tried girdling the three pines I was to td. It didn't seem to stop the sap flow one bit. I sure was hoping that idea of Daniel's would work, but it didn't for me.


----------



## NeTree

Butch,

Use CABLES. not lingerie!!


----------



## rbtree

Sticky lingerie? Hmmmmm.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Well, I had a whole week of takedowns. Two water oaks today that wouldn't have been so bad except for the dual service drops to two houses. 

Anybody do any trimming?


----------



## SilverBlue

No trimming just a large maple set over a glass enclosed Olympic sized swimming pool, crane was late fighting city traffic. Butch how hot? It’s really cool up here and I’m lovin it


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Shoot Rob, I guess it wasn't that hot today. A lotta cloud cover and a breeze... what more couldja ask? I bet it's nice up there where youse live. Wasn't I supposed to be up there right about now with you? I guess that new hotshot climber bumped my euc arse. 

Yo Rocky, a Louisiana climber? Eh? Suweet! Did he talk funny?


----------



## NeTree

Trimmed a 80' pine...











... at ground level.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Have ya filled your employment requirements yet?


----------



## NeTree

Not really.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Day-um.


----------



## SilverBlue

I have two climbers along with myself, the small guy is 130 pounds of solid muscle and can climb like nobody else, the second would make big John or JP look like lightweights  but he is really good at large removals, I'm putting him in charge of the forestry work also as he has plenty of experience logging. 
Now all I need is to find ol' GM to back up my ground guys.


----------



## Guy Meilleur

*Anybody do any trimming?*

O yeah, finished one big yard; some big oaks with cracked limbs from sorm 8 yrs ago that regrew weird. Fun to follow tree's efforts to regrow healthy crown, felt lvery natural to follow nature's way. Much time spent on cleanup; will test client's sense od umor when he sees my ballpark estimate was about 30% light, but left him msg to lessen shock.

Then in heat of afternoon had consult to look at dist at base of maple, suspected woodborers. Turned out the dust came from a cavity 6' up. Spent most of an hour excavating and flushing out rot. Showed client that the small black ants were not carpenters. Big cavity but tree will stay w light reduction in winter.:angel: 

While wood was drying to allow penetration of repellent (eucalyptus oil) took tour of yard and noting pruning needs. Flagged (small)removals for client to do on his own; may end up doing this winter with him if he doesn't "get around to it". Sold an extra hour of pruning, not my first choice of activities when it's 97 degrees but hey it fit the schedule.

Client showed me promo letter from competitor; classy but hard-sell. Charged new high rate well-earned for flirting with heatstroke. Client happy to pay.


----------



## Reed

Guy - euc oil? That got my attention. You observe it for a time w/ monocular and see how effective it is?

On city work (golf course here with imposed restrictions on wounding [my suggestions] all live oak live wounds are treated but sealer is out of question) I've been using a 100/1 ratio of Deet in bar oil. Not liking it for it's neuro-toxic properties but knowing from observation it does the trick, I'd be more than interested in finding something less threatening.

I don't know why I didn't think of a deterrent alternative to DEET, especially after memorizing the Gulf War One NIH data and being a former guinea pig for the Dapsone malaria boondoggle. I employ a string soaked in Camphor on my boots for fireants, chiggers and ticks. 

Antifungal and anti bacterial too you think?


----------



## rbtree

Follow up on the last two day's jobs. Ness showed up with their 36 ton crane, instead of the 23. At first he didnt think he could get close enough to the tree, but figured it oiut. Had to use outriggers partly extended, reducing his load limits, but we got the tree down safely. The 4 picks weighed 3000, 4500, 5500, and 7500 lb, well within the 23 ton crane's limits, which he agreed would have worked, so I was charged that rate, and the minimum 3 hr charge. Which made me happy, as the wood scaled out to 1920 bf, instead of my 2300' estimate, plus had a bit of rot, so we'll still only gain 150-250$. Later, we went back in the chip truck to clean up, stack and split a bit of wood (to make the gal happy whose yard we used) and got the chips out of the ditch, which all took 3 manhours. All in all, not a profitable job, at maybe $60 per manhr, unless the customer agrees to give me the $200 back that I discounted for taking the wood. But the pine tree job made us a bundle, aside from the 4 hours cleaning pitch off everything. 

This pic, while my photo editor calls 266 kb, also seems to be 1540x2060 resolution. You slow connection guys, I know it's bigger than you like, but tell me, how long does it take to dl? Anyhow, if you can click on the little icon to make it full size, that will really show the pitch all over everything.


----------



## matthias

Here's my week.


----------



## matthias

Going up.


----------



## matthias

Push it over, get it hung up at a 90 degree angle, cut it loose and spike it butt end in the ground. Is that how you guys usually do it?


----------



## matthias

26 above zero celsius and humid. Raging mosquitos in the shade.


----------



## matthias

One hand wonder.


----------



## matthias

The new groundman isn't hesitant with the camera. Gives me a chance to see how goofy I look.


----------



## glens

> _Originally posted by rbtree _
> *This pic, while my photo editor calls 266 kb, also seems to be 1540x2060 resolution. You slow connection guys, I know it's bigger than you like, but tell me, how long does it take to dl? Anyhow, if you can click on the little icon to make it full size, that will really show the pitch all over everything. *


1'6"

Yours excepted, Roger (haha), they're usually not worth the wait, which is a shame 'cause we'd all like to see (collectively) your pictures.&nbsp; Even so, by manipulating this image to 40% and sharpening it a touch, it's still a bit large at 116 KB.

Also, the assumption there's an icon to click for resizing the image in the browser window is yet another result of computing mono-culture.

Glen


----------



## YUKON 659

Floppped 2 swamp white oaks and an ash (all deader than a doornail) for a neighbor...the good kinda neighbor..he lets me hunt on his property  Sometimes it's nice to do things for no charge  

Jeff


----------



## MasterBlaster

Times were better when barter was used.


----------



## YUKON 659

Unfortunately it don't happen like that much any more  

Jeff


----------



## Stumper

Aargh......... Topped and dropped a 30"Dbh Cottonwood and bucked the dead top out of it's sister. I still have to go back and rake and haul the big wood. Evertything went okay but why oh why did my eyes lie an say they were small when I bid it? Price was right at half of what it should of been!


----------



## NeTree

Short and easy day. Met up with GICON, got to play with his bucket for awhile and show him a few things. He's fast on the uptake, and made for an easy student to teach.


----------



## SilverBlue

Here's a stone dead beast and there's around 15 of them all on one street, nobody will touch them. There are railway tracks behind them so that may be a deterrent.


----------



## Guy Meilleur

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> * Bid the job as if you are going to sub out each part of the entire thing. *


 I printed this tip out and put it on my clipboard. I needed to hear that. Thanks skwerl, you are useful when you divert from your main goals of chaos panic disorder and sarcasm:angel:


----------



## Stumper

It is indeed a good tip.


----------



## Newfie

*"you are useful when you divert from your main goals of chaos panic disorder and sarcasm"* 

Is there a compliment in there? I'm sure rocky feels better that you feel limited approval towards him.


I'm fixin' to go out and mill some more lumber on my woodmizer. Just another day in the life of a tree-murderer.


----------



## YUKON 659

> Evertything went okay but why oh why did my eyes lie an say they were small when I bid it? Price was right at half of what it should of been!


Why do trees always look bigger when you go back to remove them? Do they really grow that much it just a short amount of time?  Glad to hear I'm not the only one with the "under bidding syndrome".

Jeff


----------



## Guy Meilleur

"pulled over seven dead carolina poplers with truck"
Yes it is nice to use machines instead of muscles. but hc, here I am in NC, and I don't know what a "carolina popler" is. A tuliptree aka liriodendron or what?

"I'm sure rocky feels better that you feel limited approval towards him." Yes I'm sure that made his week
:angel: ,
tho it's not the first nice thing I ever said to him. I have burned myself SO many times with dumb bids; common sense to break it down and imagine subbing it all. So simple; it is a great tip; could be the start of a five-star thread.


----------



## Dadatwins

Worked for free yesterday & pruned a bunch of low growth and some limbs hitting house on my property and my neighbors house. Had the kids dragging brush to pickup truck and loading, they actually wished they were back in school after a few hours dragging brush Neighbor brought over a freshly made warm tray of homemade chocolate brownies after dinner as a thank you.
Not a bad day at all.


----------



## Stumper

Guy, Carolina poplar is one of the names given to a variety of "Cottonless" Cottonwood. A hybrid of a european poplar and an american cottonwood.


----------



## Guy Meilleur

> _Originally posted by Dadatwins _
> * Had the kids dragging brush to pickup truck and loading, they actually wished they were back in school after a few hours dragging brush *


Yes, show the little buggers that they have no reason to beeyotch. When mine gripes too loud he stacks firewood.

Thanks, Justin.


----------



## rbtree

Yesterday, I spotted this young sequoia, whilst out doing estimates. It is not overly large, but has the largest base relative to mass I've seen yet. It is maybe 75-85 feet tall, but is around 29 feet in circumference at ground level! I'd be surprised if it is over 50 years old!


----------



## rbtree

Art work or just packed up for the metal recyler?

seen at the local saw shop...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Hey Roger that sequoia is _AWESOME!_


----------



## matthias

I took a call out this morning to go and help with some scaffolding for the local carpenter's union. Seeing as it is Sunday the rate is double time plus you get four hours show up for a call out. I got dressed, drove to the yard to get my hardhat and gloves from the bucket truck and then a five minute drive to the generating station where the work was to be done. When I got there the boss said, "Thank's for showing up, have a nice day!" The millwrights were running behind so we couldn't dismantle the scaffold yet. Eight hours pay just like that.:blob6: 

I told him to phone me if he needed help tonight when everything was ready to go. If so that means a seperate callout and another four hours double time for an estimated one hour of actual work. Woohooo!!


----------



## rbtree

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Hey Roger that sequoia is AWESOME! *



Yep. wouldn't it be great to be able to fast forward about 100 years and take another look.....assuming, of course, some uncivilized humans haven't cut it down.

Likely, in a native forest environment, sequoia dont develop such massive base girth till much later in life. I've just seen two planted stands, one in Portland's Hoyt Arboretum, planted in 1931, very close together. The trees were well over 110 feet tall, and merely 3 or so feet dbh. And another row along a driveway, also very tall and skinny, more like redwood than sequoia, at least that i've seen in the PNW. In the former group, the lower 60-70 % of the branches had died out. In another 50 years, they'd probably all fall off, and with the bark getting thick, the trees would now have their natural fire resistance developed.


----------



## blue

a bit of stretching


----------



## blue

a bit of going footlocking


----------



## blue

and some of this


----------



## Guy Meilleur

Pretty tree. I'd like to be in one like that every day.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Man, I _gotta_ have something on my head, with some type of bill. And something to keep the crap outta my eyes.


----------



## Dadatwins

> _Originally posted by Guy Meilleur _
> *Pretty tree. I'd like to be in one like that every day. *



Just looking at the pictures of that tree made my eyes start to tear up and my sinus clog. I need a benadryl.


----------



## rbtree

Was looking at some work at a good customer's, and spotted this shot: 

This is the top of a young Serbian spruce...anybody see why I call this shot, "Liberty Bell and Old Glory"?


----------



## a_lopa

your camera is pretty good rb,my cyber shot aint bad thou!got to transplant this,what do you think it weighs with root ball, im guessing around 12t/guessing heavy.its 30ft and very rare around my way.wealthy client wants it for reasons i dont know


----------



## Stumper

Just a follow up on Saturday's 'orrible job. I thought that I had left my cell phone on my saddle. I didn't need it Sunday. Went to get it Monday morn to charge it -Not there. OOPS! It Must be under the tree-I'll find it when I rake up. Yup. Found it. Unfortunately the customer's dog chewed it to death. Some jobs..........


----------



## rumination

nice shot Aussie. Is that a Phoenix canariensis?


----------



## blue

*we're getttig there*

side's pretty much done and half the top.maybe a few more bit's off the side's(but we may just be being a bit fussy)and the rest of the tops tommorow.they are the worst as we have to cut them small,straight and managable as they have to be chucked back down the middle of the tree


----------



## wct4life

I was making my bottom cut on a laurel oak today and found this. Needless to say, I got to sharpen my saw.


----------



## Dadatwins

I guess you did not see that red powder coming out the back of the saw? Saw must have been sharp to start with you almost made it all the way through.


----------



## SilverBlue

> _Originally posted by wct4life _
> *I was making my bottom cut on a laurel oak today and found this. Needless to say, I got sharpen my saw. *


He he been there done that with a brand new 32" chain.

Oh my Gawd someone help me! I keep getting these split ash trees to kill, three more today and it must be aproaching 35 so far this year. Bunch of dead poplars and elm also, no average pruning jobs on the books other that mixed hardwood woodlots.


----------



## John Stewart

> _Originally posted by wct4life _
> *I was making my bottom cut on a laurel oak today and found this. Needless to say, I got sharpen my saw. *



Sorry but you cant be serious!
Looks like a Stihl cut alright
A Stihl TS350


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Damage! I thought Gypo was the one with the bucks!


----------



## blue

*finnished*

finnaly got done reducing the plane tree today.what do you guys think.also got loads of pictures.

first one before,


----------



## blue

after,


----------



## blue

here's chris who helped out with quite a bit so we could get done today,


----------



## Nathan Wreyford

Blue, why did they want a reduction?? I have to do those from time to time. I think too many city foresters use this http://www.cede.cz/SIA_EN.ASP instead of thinking.

Brian, I understand your removal was the customer's revenge

BTW, like those SIP suspenders!!


----------



## blue

here's the view from the tree


----------



## MasterBlaster

Nice topiary work!

I hate shirtless workers. It don't look pro. I take mine off when I hit the ground, but then I put on a fresh one.


----------



## blue

nathan,
the tree was reduced because it is in a public area and has lost a large lead in the past that has now got very bad decay(we're talking near basketball size at the base of another leader) and numerous other large deep holes all over the remaining leaders.they are worried that the tree may suffer another limb faliure and kill someone(also the £1million house near it).hopefully the reduction will reduce the chances of this for a good few years yet


----------



## ccooperabbs

None of your guys bother with helmets? Even when there's two of you in the tree?


----------



## blue

coops,
nah he trusts me and i trust him.i've never found a comfy helmet fir wearing in a tree.i where one on the ground but i hate them in a tree.whenever i've worn one in a tree it's allways ended up getting knocked off,falling to the floor and breaking.


----------



## ccooperabbs

If it's falling off i presume you have just been using Stihl/Husky/Oregon helmet with a single attatchment chin strap, have you tried the Petzl Ecrin Roc, Kong or similar "Rock Climbing" style helmet with the Y shape chin strap, they won't fall off. 

Presume when you use the saw you use plugs and glasses?


----------



## blue

coops,
earplugs no don't like the idea of puttin a dirty bit of foam in my ear.anyway half deaf already like the rest of the crew.most common said word between us is "wot?"

eye protection sometimes if it's really windy and i can't position myself so as too get out of the way of sawdust


----------



## Stumper

Blue, the finished reduction looks good-but I think those operations are generally more harmful than helpful in the long term. WEAR YOUR PROTECTIVE GEAR! You may already be half deaf but why go all the way?

Brian, Nice job. You are way faster than I.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by blue _
> *coops,
> earplugs no don't like the idea of puttin a dirty bit of foam in my ear.anyway half deaf already like the rest of the crew.most common said word between us is "wot?"
> 
> eye protection sometimes if it's really windy and i can't position myself so as too get out of the way of sawdust *



If the earplugs are dirty, it's from a lack of care by the owner. And in the noisy world of treework, 99% of all communication should be able to be get done with non-audible techniques.

Have any of you out there worked on an aircraft carrier, performing a launch? Trust me, you ain't screaming to each other. It's all hand/body/visual cues.

Blue, that's a sweet shot of you out there on the tip of that limb. 

Now, go get something for your eyes, ears, and narly noggin!!!


----------



## Al Smith

*Aha!*

Got it figured out,ole MB was an aviation bosnmate.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Close. Aviation mechanic (HA!) for the hydraulics on A-7's. We were on the roof. 

And my 'lil bro was on a sub.


----------



## Al Smith

*What!*

How then,pray tell,can you say,in so many words,that you are mechanical disenfranchised.Is this an old sea story that starts out,now this is no bs----


----------



## MasterBlaster

Haha! All's we did was remove and replace. Yank a panel, pull the malfunctioning unit, and slap in a new one. You should see me _safetywire!_ 

The navy called it being a mechanic, not me.


----------



## NeTree

Fun day...

Been working the past two days doing trimming in an explosives storage facility.

Carefully, mind you. 

VERY carefully.


----------



## MasterBlaster

No smoking, eh?


----------



## NeTree

Yeah, they were pretty adamant about that...


----------



## Al Smith

*What today!*

Rigged and pulled 1100 ft.,3 conductor 500 mcm armored cable.2 pulls,1" braided line[double] 8000 lb. ensley chugger,4 electricians.2 ,1/2 hour breaks , 1 hour lunch. Not bad eh!


----------



## Stumper

Easy day today. Removed one small declining apple, pruned another apple, removed a Pyracantha (OUCH!), and did a deadwood, storm damage and shaping prune on a good sized Austrian Pine .(the tree was pretty lopsided due to crowding from a cottonwood that was removed a couple of years ago.-It's still lopsided but looks pretty good from 3 sides now and is nudged along toward more even development.) Ground the stumps and a large surface root from an elm stump (stump outside fence root in a planter bed.) Came home and unpacked the Husky 281 that I bought from Cliff. Sliced a few cottonwood rounds into halves and quarters before the firewood guy got here to clean up my yard.


----------



## blue

hey guys please don't beat on me about PPE.i know i should wear a helmet but i just can't get on with them they drive me feckin' insane when climbing.i know the importance ogf protective gear as i ride off road motorcycles in my spare time.i would never dream of goin' out with out wearing MX boots,knee+shin gaurds,full upper body armour,helmet and gloves as i understand the risks i'm takin which are i fell considerably more than working in tree.

how many of you have spanked their head hard enough that a helmet has eased the blow?was this your fault from not paying attention too what was above/around you or aware of what could happen after you cut a piece out?

please don't beat me up about this but I HATE HELMETS when climbing


----------



## SteveBullman

so i assume all your work is private jobs??
most of the companies we contract to and local authoroties etc would kick us off the job on the spot for not having full ppe

not beating on you, just curious.


----------



## blue

not all private work do a fair bit for local authorities thing is the client officer is not fussed as long as the job gets done.this may sound lapse on thier behalf but he 'aint to clued up on these things and probably doesn't give a $hit as long as he gets his work done.


----------



## SteveBullman

fair enough if you can get away with it i suppose. i aim surprised though, sure it will only be a matter of time before hes replaced though with how strict they are on safety
where in the south east you from anyway?


----------



## blue

not sayin


----------



## MasterBlaster

I was playing 'avoid the pine sap' today, with little luck. I TD some large pine snags that I had stripped last week. Ya'll know what _that_ means! SapCity!!!

Oh well, time to give the 'ole Maytag another workout.


Hey Blue, have you ever tried a bump cap? They aren't anything like a hardhat, but a heck of a lot better than nothing.


----------



## SteveBullman

do you remember when you started off in tree work, sitting down on a freshly cut pine log for lunch and having your trousers stuck to your arse the rest of the day.
how many times did i do that before the message sunk in


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## SilverBlue

> _Originally posted by rborist1 _
> *I played mechanic for the morning and then got reg. and insurance for the 5 tonne.......I pick up the darling tommorrow! I will post some pics once she is all done up, she is gonna be a thing of beauty.........................the ultimate chip truck! *



So are ya gonna sell fries and burgers roadside in your new chip truck?
I'm having fun with my lattest truck, out goes the 2.9 with 16,000 KM and in goes a fully kick buttt supercharged 5.0 heart attack instigator. OH yes... my new 5 ton truck is better than yours


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## SilverBlue

Here are my two baby hotrods, the silver is getting a full independent low to the ground all wheel drive suspension the blue has a turbo 2.9 5 speed with 4:11's that will smoke a cobra


----------



## MasterBlaster

Tommy D had the ultimate set-up!


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster

They look like pick-up trucks to me, Rob.

Sleepers, eh?


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## SilverBlue

Those are the latest project trucks, will post the big ones pulling a bc2000 latter.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Sweet Truck!!!*







Dayum!!!!

I guess that's whats required in the frozen tundra?


----------



## ORclimber

Worked on a mostly dead 4'+- lombardy poplar. This tree has been challenging. Power company wouldn't kill the primary even though it doesn't feed anything on that end span. (Uninsulated)Grove 110 lift wouldn't fit in the main driveway with the axle pins locked, so wouldn't reach the bottom 35'. Axle pins wouldn't lock without turning wheels left, right, and then center. 2 bee hives around the base, which gave my lazy help an excuse to sneak away at lunch. Labor ready wouldn't send more help until I killed the bees and they came to make sure  Then they showed up with a guy allergic to bees and had to go get someone else, just in case. This tree must have grown a foot in diameter since it was bid 4 months ago This beer sure tastes good.


----------



## wiley_p

went to finish the top of the other cutter's strip, he stopped the other day after he got nailed about 10 times by a nest of hornets, first I was running out of good places to set my gear(didnt want to lose it in the fell and buck) so I put my pack and fuel in a hollow on a decent maple went about 140' away to dump a fir wanted to maintasin sidehill lay so aimed the fir just down hill of the maple, hit the mark fir and maple limbs crushed my pack and 1 gallon mix all drinking water, 85 degrees at 10 am on a slpope that gets the sun all ???? day. sniveled for a minute then went to deal with the trees by the hornets, got not so precise info on location of nest cut trees without incident. Had 2 heavy lean alders and a hemlock left, got one down no problem, chased it about 150' down the hill bucked it up went back to the other alder around 26" faced it up went for backcut, now remember these ???? things go quick, gotta cut that wood fast or it will barberchair, well about 2 inches into the backcut here comes a load of hornets out of the slash that split second of intense pain was all it took the tree barberchaired up to about 20' broke out and missed my body by about 2' I never stopped moving from the time I saw the split until I was about 15' away, the disadvantage of synthetic oil became apparent, no smoke to drive the little devils away. finally got saw and left the other hemlock for the rigging crew or until early Mon. morning The Bullbuck heard the split from the landing and when he heard my saw idleing for a few he thought the worst, came down saw that the day was shot as well as my nerves so we shut her down.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Dang! Good to hear you weren't hurt. I hate frigging bees!


----------



## glens

Not as exciting as all that.&nbsp; Just went about 80' up a butternut for the experience and to watch Tree Machine do some magic.&nbsp; I can't talk about it though; he made me sign an NDA.

Glen


----------



## a_lopa

so how are the arms today glen? did TM rip,rip wood chip?


----------



## rahtreelimbs

Five of us pulled over 3 White Pines and 7 Norway Spruces. Worked in the rain all day. On the very last tree the Hussky 272 that the boss owns got hit. Big time bummer!!! This was one of favorite saws. The saw is in my hands now, I will have to scronge for the parts.


----------



## MasterBlaster

So who left gear in the drop zone?

I'd be pissed! Deduct that from the profit of the job.  

Or from somebody's paycheck.


----------



## rahtreelimbs

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *So who left gear in the drop zone?
> 
> I'd be pissed! Deduct that from the profit of the job.
> 
> Or from somebody's paycheck. *




Just an unfortunate accident. We were too worried about the size and where the top was going. We should have aired on the side of caution and moved the saw. My boss was cool about it. He realizes that these things happen. Trust me, this will be the last time!

Understand that the "boss" as I referred to him as is a real good friend of mine. He is the guy that I work for ( besides doing my own work ) that I have referred to in past threads. He was mad, but he realized that getting all pi$$ed off wouldn't solve the problem.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by RAHTREELIMBS _
> *Just an unfortunate accident. We were too worried about the size and where the top was going. We should have aired on the side of caution and moved the saw. My boss was cool about it. He realizes that these things happen. Trust me, this will be the last time! *



Sorry. I'm more hardass about stuff like that. Believe me it _was_ somebody's fault. There is no excuse.


----------



## rahtreelimbs

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Sorry. I'm more hardass about stuff like that. Believe me it was somebody's fault. There is no excuse. *




No doubt there was no excuse for this, however the blame can't be laid on one person. All three of us were to blame.


----------



## glens

> _Originally posted by aussie_lopa _
> *so how are the arms today glen? did TM rip,rip wood chip? *


Like I said, I can't say anything specific...&nbsp; Other than the time wasted on me, he was quite productive.&nbsp; He <i>was</i> jazzed about his new Gomboy 360, and he did eventually get a good each 75' and 80' shot with his BS.

My arms, legs, back, etc. are all okay.&nbsp; It was maybe a little more work than I'm used to lately, but not terribly much.&nbsp; I didn't really do anything though, but watch; maybe snap off a few dead twigs here and there.&nbsp; I wasn't carrying much in the way of goodies on my belt, either.&nbsp; He toted up a 346 and 12' of pole pruner.

It was my second-ever ascent.&nbsp; The first was about 30' about a week and a half ago.&nbsp; I could only find one of my pair of gloves with grippies on them and none of the others were suitable, so I bare-handed the left hand.&nbsp; When I got down I saw I had a hole in the middle pad of my middle finger.&nbsp; Oops.&nbsp; Today I wore a full pair; no problems.

Jim lent me a double ascender (looks like the Kong in a catalog right now) which helped a bit.&nbsp; Getting by a couple of lower limbs was easier for me with it where I could alternate pulling single ropes and inching myself (the ascender) past them.

Knock wood, but I think in-tree work will be something I can handle.

Glen


----------



## a_lopa

glens,do you think you might fast track in to this work? or just ease into it?just curious before i offer any opinions


----------



## glens

Maybe a bit faster than would be prudent.

I love to learn stuff.&nbsp; And sorting through the info for what sounds good to me is fun; so fire away.&nbsp; Here, new thread, or private (but that won't get you flamed for some of the stuff you might say, so what fun would <i>that</i> be?), as you wish.

Glen


----------



## a_lopa

i would start you on an english prussic,new england hi-v,basic harness,no spurs and make you limb walk the first day from say 30'out to touch a flag then the rest would be up to you.but you should leave the spikes alone untill your happy enough with where your at.imhumbleo


----------



## glens

I picked up a 5/16&times;51" Ultra Tech Prusik cord, the Weaver single floating D wideback saddle (individual leg straps), 150' of 1/2" Blue Streak (and 150' of 1/2" Safety Blue 3-strand, just for kicks and utility).&nbsp; I haven't even considered spurs yet and am in no hurry to.

I didn't get any flags...

I do know I'll be needing some suitable footwear straightaway.

Glen


----------



## a_lopa

why the floating d,what biners?


----------



## glens

Because I saw a saddle with a floater and liked the idea.&nbsp; It seems like it would be a good way to approximate a goat's rolling hips when on uneven terrain.&nbsp; I picked up a couple Petzl Am'd and a William with the ball locks, and a Kong steel shaped like the Wllm.&nbsp; Also, one of the nylon rollers for a smoother float with a 'biner (liked that idea too).&nbsp; My lanyard has got the Prusik loop adjuster and no steel core; I'll get one before I start up with a power saw.


----------



## MasterBlaster

A floating dee will allow a greater range of movement, which is not comfortable for some people.

I like it.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Today was sweet.*

I got to do something I _rarely_ get to do... _throw big trees._  
They were two big pines on some obscure country road. The job was for the state. All I had to do was chunk em, and cut the trunk one time.
A state trackhoe and a dozen work-release inmates were there to clean it up. The biggest went over nice as could be. The 2nd needed a little wedge work, but she made a big splash. The hardest part was cutting em at five feet. They were in a fencerow.

Don't know when I'll get to do _that_ again!


----------



## ORclimber

Those pines looked like fun! I got to try the rake handle trick for moving big chunks. Think smaller dowels would be easier, and not require stacked wedges to get them in. And my wife says poplars make me smell like cow poop.


----------



## a_lopa

ytou would have loved dropping them butch,hope you tangled them up for the inmates


----------



## kowens

This is a couple of jobs we did last week, on the first job they had a large limb removed about a month ago, they had two arborist evaluate the tree both said the tree was safe and both gave it to him in writing.
We used a 40 ton crane, you can see the decay in the log on the trailer, and where the roots broke


----------



## kowens

another


----------



## kowens

again


----------



## kowens

thear were two people in the home when it came down
thay were very lucky


----------



## Guy Meilleur

two arborist evaluate the tree both said the tree was safe and both gave it to him in writing."

Both of them forgot to check the buttressroots it seems. One whack with a rubber hammer may have shown they were punky. Those 2 arborists? (Do you know? I've heard lawn mowers who give tree advice called "arborists") better be ready for a conversation with the insurance people; and a talk with a lawyer too.

Glad no one was hurt; pure luck.


----------



## matthias

Can somebody direct me to the thread that had numerous sites on tree id? I tried searching but failed.


----------



## glens

Theres <a href="http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?threadid=14568" target="_blank">this thread</a>

<a href="http://www.cnr.vt.edu/dendro/wwwmain.html" target="_blank">This site</a> is quite good.

Glen


----------



## matthias

Thank you kind sir.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I got my a$$ kicked TDing a GIANT cottonwood today.


----------



## Guy Meilleur

1989: Called to new lot, took down 3 construction-damaged trees. Saw nick on red oak; sold "root-feeding." :blush: to reverse const damage.

2004: Got call to consult on red oak's condition; bark had died from nick point to half of circ., weak callus, judged terminal. Sold removal and fall replanting (not another red oak).

Whacked it today, rot had not moved in too far but codit weak so it was the right call. It was king of neat to get back to a yard after 15 yrs; amazed the guy remembered me. 

imo the root-feeding (now called soil rebuilding) bought that tree many useful years of life; client agreed, he's on the referral list.


----------



## Reed

Love it when that happens. Aerating with puncher tines and a soil stimulant brought laughter from the conventional boys ten years ago but those trees are lookin' pretty good.

No trees today - drove to airport in the big city, wife's going to a sundance for a friend. Got to a dream-outdoor store, priced the carabiners and other Petzl goodies. Must be the yuppies or something, too overpriced.


----------



## murphy4trees

Guy,
I have noticed you asking "what about other options?" when you see others on this forum show or write about removals... Often asking why they were so quick to remove a tree...

So 15 years isn't much in the life span of a red oak... Might seem like a lot to you as you pat yourself on the back for SELLING both the remedial and the removal. Kinda reminds me of all those tree co.s SELLING fertilization, until the soil gets so out of balance, the tree begins to show signs of stress and then the profit centerred companies SELL cambistat to save the stressed trees...

My BS detector is also going off at the term "reversing contruction damage"... You can't put the bark back on that tree... tree=humpty dumpty.... Won't go back together again...

I noticed you put quotes around root feeding... another flashy lingo term to sell to the unknowing customer.... What exactly did you do to feed the roots or rebuild the soil or whatever you want to call it? And what makes you think that remedy bought the tree years? Are you basing that on science, or just telling yourself (and us) stories? 

And given that there wasn't much decay, why was removal the right call... other than the fact that it put a few dollars in your pocket? Maybe the right call would have been to someone with a resistograph... Was the tree threatening anything particularly valuable? 

Aslo using the term "whacked it today" rubs me very wrong... Where is the respect for the life of that being? We should be crying for that one...


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Whoo-Hoo!!!*

_LET'S GET IT ON!!!_


----------



## Guy Meilleur

*hoo boy*



> _Originally posted by murphy4trees _
> * So 15 years isn't much in the life span of a red oak...
> *But it's a long time for the homeowner.
> 
> * "reversing contruction damage"...
> *refers to undoing compaction of soil.
> 
> *I noticed you put quotes around root feeding... What exactly did you do to feed the roots or rebuild the soil
> *Maybe you missed the :blush: blushing smiley too, for using a nonscientific term, 15 yrs ago. Adding back organic matter, microbes and oxygen lost to construction reboilds the soil--as senor oakwilt notes, it often works.
> * Are you basing that on science,
> *Science-based treatments yielding anecdotal success. Not ready for JoA yet; waiting on a grant or two.
> *And given that there wasn't much decay, why was removal the right call...
> *"half of circ., weak callus," as noted earlier, could have mentioned the lean toward neighbor's house; bark death was in plane of lean, also crowded an ash and a post oak both good cond.
> 
> *Aslo using the term "whacked it today" rubs me very wrong... Where is the respect for the life of that being? We should be crying for that one... *


 OK then, I put it to sleep. No  though, replacements will be planted. If the bark is dead halfway around and leans toward a house, no need for resistograph, time to say goodbye. I may be a radical preservationist, but the time comes for all organisms to have their parts recycled. This one wasn't rushed, that's the good part.
OK Dan'l? 
Pax omnes vobiscum Butch, peace be with you all; as a wise man says, it's all good :angel:


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Well said Daniel!


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Re: hoo boy*



> _Originally posted by Guy Meilleur _
> *Pax omnes vobiscum Butch, peace be with you all; as a wise man says, it's all good :angel: *



Well said, Guy!


----------



## Husky372

maybe if you wacked it 15 years ago there would be a nice tree growing there now. daniel is right you jump on eveyrone else when they wack trees. but yet you should have and you dont then come back 15 years later to do what sould have been done in the first place. so what makes you any differant than anyone else. you got paid twice for something that should have been done once. so in my mind you are a blowhard.


----------



## rumination

> in my mind you are a blowhard




My dear sir, may I direct you to this thread:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14800&highlight=tree+fight


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

> _Originally posted by Husky372 _
> * so in my mind you are a blowhard. *



Bob W said, "If all you have is a saw, all you can do is cut."
Looking at Husky372's avitar, he uses a bulldozer for tree care!
In my mind your just a... a big...a no good...LOGGER!


----------



## Guy Meilleur

David, 15 years ago it was not at all clear that the nick from the grader was going to kill the bark halfway around the tree. Some kind of Pytophthora at work I think; samples are on their way to state labs, tho it's so hard to ID we'll never know. 

If I'd known then that the bark would die I'd have whacked..er, put it to sleep then, sure.
The client was very happy with 15 years useful life; sorry if you're not.

What's that old navy song, Butch? "...give me some time to blow the man down..." Hey Leon I've been called worse. And Mike, logging's honest work, but it's rural work and far from tree care. It's that cat-swinging I wonder about...


----------



## Husky372

bad day sorry for bieng so harsh guy. to bad it didn't work. but like i said if you would have just cut it down now there would be a nice healthy tree there. 

mike ass dam straight a logger and proud of it. if you dont like loggers i sure hope you dont use TP or live in a wood house or read any kind of books magizenes news paper or use any of the medicines that come from trees or the other thousand uses.. you hippocriticale sob


----------



## MasterBlaster

Sometimes Mike has his head screwed on backwards.


----------



## Husky372

or up something


----------



## NeTree

He'll just wipe his ass with an owl...


----------



## Husky372




----------



## Reed

Must've been hot everywhere. Geez.

Every shake the hand and hug someone who tried to kill you 30 years ago? It's kind of spiritual. Especially when you both realize it was all politics. Powerful murderous politics. They aren't questioned, once engaged there's no turning back, and if both sides would just lock and load up the chain of command, we'd all be better off.


----------



## NeTree

Doesn't mean they DIDN'T deserve to die, either.


----------



## rbtree

My rather amazing day's story is cronicled over on my old GRCS thread, http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=182384#post182384


----------



## a_lopa

speed line using the pool as the brake.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

> _Originally posted by Husky372 _
> * if you dont like loggers i sure hope you dont use TP or live in a wood house or read any kind of books magizenes news paper or use any of the medicines that come from trees or the other thousand uses.. you hippocriticale sob *



It's not that I don't like what loggers do, I just don't like loggers.


----------



## Husky372

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *It's not that I don't like what loggers do, I just don't like loggers. *


what is it you dont like about loggers.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

They drink excessively, do things to their saws that make them loud and fast, they make their living cutting down the biggest, oldest, and healthiest trees they can find, they wear womens clothing at night, and they are loud and abrasive.
Other than that they are ok.


----------



## Husky372

i dont drink or wear womens cloths but i do have ported saws. cutting down the oldest trees sometimes sometimes not all depends on what the job calls for. as for bieng load and abrasive your decribing yourself.
so in reality your a hippocrite you want to benifit from what a logger does but then not like how he does it. suppose you think meat really does come in styrofoam & cellophane like meat but hate the farmer. go hug a tree.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

I like the idea of cutting wood grown for lumber and pulp use. It is upsetting though to have ancient forests decimated to make some cheap ass veneer plywood.
Do we really need to destroy the last remaining giant redwoods so we can have pretty lawn furniture?
And another thing, why do you keep bringing up my lifetime membership in PETA?


----------



## Husky372

i dont know if you know this or not but redwoods are only in the northwest so whats your beef with the loggers elsewhere. becuase i will tell you this there are no old growth forest around here. it's all been cut over several times.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

> _Originally posted by Husky372 _
> * there are no old growth forest around here. it's all been cut over several times. *



Sad, isn't it?

You would think they could have fenced off one little area, but the same thing is happening out west, there's money in them old trees, so you can't stop them from cutting.


----------



## Husky372

around here it was cleared to make fields/farms. your right theres money in them there trees. you make your $ from them your way and i'll make mine in my way. there are times when i'm in the woods i wonder what the woods looked like 300 years ago but there are more animales here now than when it was old growth. so i quess theres good and bad to everything.


----------



## glens

Before Indiana was white-manned (about 1800), ground cover was about 85% hardwood forests.&nbsp; Around 1900 it was down to about 7%.&nbsp; It's now back up to 20%.&nbsp; According to a book published this spring.

Glen


----------



## NeTree

Husky, face it. You're just another tree murderer.






Just like the rest of us.


----------



## Guy Meilleur

> _Originally posted by netree _
> * You're just another tree murderer. Just like the rest of us.
> *


 Erik, we all remove some of em, sure. But arborists also work to keep them growing, too. And all joshing aside, I'm sure your business includes arboriculture and not just removals. Speaking of joshing, I'm amazed you all take Mike seriously. Your leg's pulled so hard, your hip must be dislocated.


----------



## NeTree

Actually, removals account for about 70 percent of my business.

Another 20 percent is pruning...

and the last 10 percent is everything else.

Just the market 'round here, I guess.


----------



## Husky372

around here for every one you kill 100 more grow in its place. so i am not that worried about it. new hampshire was all cut over but at present it is 84% forested. not good farm country but great timber country.


----------



## jkrueger

You through doing your big deal TDs and fighting, OK, then II'll submit.

There I was reaching high up into the canopy while lying back down on a tarp. A Japanica Maple overhead snipping a way with my tiny tool, having the pieces fall on my chest.

I screemed out laud and clear to others working around me, "Wher's my ground crew, dang brush pile is getting enormious!?".

A day in the trees,
Jack


----------



## Burnham

I love it, Jack! Great post. Made me smile.


----------



## Guy Meilleur

'Just the market 'round here, I guess."

Sounds more like the company's setup dictating what services it sells. There is a market everywhere for diagnostics and preservation work, but if you have crews and eqpt oriented to removals, that's what you sell. 

No harm in that; preservation may be higher expense and lower profit for a big company to tack on. Unless the right personnel are available. 

Technical pruning can bring a profit; I cleared >$900 after labor today doing mostly reduction and clearance pruning, in less than 6 hrs. But other decay and PHC and fert and planting work on the same job to be done in Oct will be billed at a good rate.

It's all good.


----------



## MasterBlaster

IME, TD's are where the bucks are, around here. People don't wanna pay what it takes to perform a quality trim.
Trees grow like weeds in Louisiana.


----------



## Husky372

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *IME, TD's are where the bucks are, around here. People don't wanna pay what it takes to perform a quality trim.
> Trees grow like weeds in Louisiana. *


same here MB thats why netree does what he does.


----------



## jkrueger

Ahhhhgg, you guys just love to do TDs, work shows up where you want to spend your time.

I do not like to do trees that I don't climb. And that is the way it is this week. Yuk, I'm good at the specialty pruning and in my heart I'd rather be climbing.

We all do what ever, and ..., who knows.

Jack


----------



## Guy Meilleur

> _Originally posted by jkrueger _
> * work shows up where you want to spend your time.
> 
> * Exactly right, Jack, but in all fairness it's easier for a 1 person operation to diversify into specialties than a larger co. That said, there are many big co,'s that emphasize care over cutting, and they're doing quite well.
> 
> *I'm good at the specialty pruning and in my heart I'd rather be climbing. *


I'd be happy to do 50% of my pruning with Felcos, but it's harder to bill the good rate when you're on the ground, right? So is it the love of getting high (climbing, that is), or $ that turns you on?

I suspect a bit of both.


----------



## MasterBlaster

FWIW, 99% of my TD's are funky trees, actually.

But I am sometimes required to slaughter an innocent, _beautiful_ , innocent bystander.

I take no pleasure in that.


----------



## jkrueger

Guy,

I work with an exceptional certified arborist, he's great at the pathology stuff and is a Bonzi aficionado. He and garden designers bring me all the specialty pruning stuff.

I keep telling them, "... bigger, please!", and they love my work and throw me a big one from time to time to keep me there.

So, Guy, how about you and I team up. I'll move to NC or you move to PA. You would replace the total tree care stuff for me and I can do what is UP.

Just a thought,
Jack


----------



## Guy Meilleur

Thanks anyway Jack, but I still like getting UP even though health has put me way past my physical prime. And partnerships suit me as well as employee/er status--not.

And mb, what rating system do you use to determine that 99% of your td's are "funky"? The "Every problem is fatal" scale?

Why is a tree's cup always half empty to so many folks? Today's customer said their ash was "on the way out", but after a half hour pruning they fell in love with it.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by Guy Meilleur _
> *And mb, what rating system do you use to determine that 99% of your td's are "funky"? The "Every problem is fatal" scale? *



Hey, what do I know?  

And after further pondering, I need to reduce that % to 90.

One in ten _could have_ not been killed.


----------



## Guy Meilleur

There may be no point in it beyond masochism, but what would further pondering reduce it to? Every tree is innocent until proven guilty, and the standard of proof is high. I'd hazard a guess that if I looked at what you're looking at, the % would be well under 50.

Then again I don't own em, so I won't bemoan em. Too much.


----------



## MasterBlaster

So, tell me what I could have done to save _this_ tree???


----------



## MasterBlaster

Whore this 'un?


----------



## MasterBlaster

I guess I coulda saved this one.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Do I need to go on, Guy?

Cuz I got em!


----------



## Guy Meilleur

Ok that looks like 2 out of 3 that were codom tearouts that were hollow. Water oaks? They do not know how to wall off decay; I've recommended keeping some that should have been whacked ASAP. Live and learn.

the last didn't look fatal, but it was way overthinned. It would take a lot of adjusted regrowth to be agood asset. Every tree, every owner, are individuals. But to say 9 of 10 HAD to be killed, well, I'll have to remain :Eye: skeptical on that, sorry.

Trees may grow "like weeds" in LA or NC, unless you're looking at them through the perspective that life is short and tomorrow never knows. then they are all preservation opportunities, not weeds to harvest. Different outlooks for different folks, and so on and so on and shoobeedoobee doobee, oooosahsha, we got to live together..

And I can't help but harp, so shoot me: to an arborist every tree is innocent until proven guilty of outliving its usefulness. For the ones that need to go, there are more waiting to take their place, so in they go.

Like the 3 pines skwerl felled in NC in jan 03; those folks have planted >10 trees to take their place.  
And the "stubs" I left from heading cuts are not rotting, and are regrowing into vital branches.:blob6:

It's all good, but it's all better under big healthy trees.


----------



## Newfie

Butch,

Ya got to use lots and lots of duck tape. But what do I know, I'm just a tree murderer, a hired hitman today.


----------



## NeTree

Guy, you don't think average median incomes and demographics come to play in what work will and won't sell?

Gimme a ????ing break.

It's ALL about demographics, man. What work I sell out in the Boston area just doesn't intertest people closer to home base... where there are less yuppies and more farmer types.


----------



## John Stewart

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Do I need to go on, Guy?
> 
> Cuz I got em!  *



Back at you MB
You go Butch!
John


----------



## NeTree

Nothing wrong with PROMOTING tree care.

But in order to SELL tree care, there has to be a provider and a BUYER, doncha think?

And yeah, I'm in business for money... just like the rest of us, Guy included. Anyone who says otherwise is full of ca-ca.


----------



## Guy Meilleur

True, demographics matter. I'm probably spoiled here. But all people can be shown and sold on tree care, at least to some extent. I agree it is harder to make some people buy than others. But when they see it's a good investment, they will buy.

And money,yeah that's useful. but is it our chief motivator? Not if you're doing what you believe in, no matter what your field.


----------



## Newfie

*"And money,yeah that's useful. but is it our chief motivator?"* 


How altruistic to think that. I think it's pretty safe to say that we all enjoy what we are doing but to say money doesn't matter? It matters when the bills come in and I have to feed my family. The harsh REALITIES of life make it "matter". Otherwise tree work wouldn't be our career or job, just our hobby.


----------



## a_lopa

i didnt really chose to get in this buisness, when i was younger i hated the job for the first 3-4 years.i sure aint leaving now.i want to make as much money as i can,wether its fine pruning or removing.....erik,has put alot of time effort into himself his buisnesss etc i hope he makes millions


----------



## MasterBlaster

Our secret name for Erik is "Mr. Moneybags".


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

We often get called to a jobsite to remove a dead tree, then with a little salesmanship and we're trimming some or all of the other trees. There's money in trimming and other types of tree care, if your not selling it your missing out on a big part of what should be your income.
At the end of the year, about 30% of my work is removals. It's kind of nice doing removals because it doesn't take much knowledge or thinking, and it's usually pretty easy work, but it's not real rewarding.
When I first started, it was all removals, that's all I knew how to do. That, and some improper pruning (raise and gut). 
Theres a lot more money in tree care vs. removals, because any idiot with a pick-up and chainsaw can do removals and you end up bidding against these idiots. Proper tree care takes some edumacation and there's not much competition.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *It's kind of nice doing removals because it doesn't take much knowledge or thinking, and it's usually pretty easy work, but it's not real rewarding. *



Dam! I wish I could get some of _those_ TD's!!!


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Think about it Butch, you get o climb with spikes, there's always break time waiting for the groundies to do the hard work, and if you using a bucket and/or crane, then it's really easy. You hang a rope, tie a hunk on, make a cut. Where's it hard?
Granted, when you get into chuncking down big spars, that can be physically hard, cutting with a big saw and standing on the spar for long times, but it ain't rocket science.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yea Mike, your right. I don't know what I was thinking. I might even cut my fee in half, now that you've told me how easy it is.


----------



## Guy Meilleur

"I think it's pretty safe to say that we all enjoy what we are doing but to say money doesn't matter?"

Yo Newfie, I never said $ didn't matter, but that $ wasn't the chief motivator, what moves you to keep doing what you're doing. When people ask, "What are you going to do when you grow up?", the answer shouldn't be "What pays the bills". 

If you don't do it first and foremost because you want to, imho you should take time to find your bliss and follow it.  And Mike is 100% right, most removals are bo-ring compared to PHC. And at the end of the day you leave something dead instead of something growing.  You can be part of the problems of air pollution, dirty water, global warming etc., or try to be part of the solution.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Mike and Guy, ya'll have sold me! From now on when I'm asked to do a TD, I'm gonna trim it instead.

I'll get back to ya'll on how it works out.

_SAVE THE TREES!!!_


----------



## a_lopa

GUY,your not completely insane but backing mike up on his removals are easy is like me telling you tree care is so easy they both can be difficult.dont be so biased.fine prunbing thining is difficult/no where near as stressful as removing big timber climbing over buildings


----------



## MasterBlaster

I have a feeling those two don't know a whole lot about difficult takedowns.


----------



## a_lopa

yep theres somethin goin down with them two,and its not trees


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

I have a feeling you two make take downs more difficult than they have to be.


----------



## Guy Meilleur

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *I have a feeling those two don't know a whole lot about difficult takedowns. *


Been there, done that and got the greasy T-shirt. Yes they are physically difficult and stressful. But PHC is a whole different kind of stress, challenge and rewards. And Butch I wish you'd double your fees instead of halfing them; more good trees would live. 90%???

I think we've hit the wall on this one. I'm going to the beach.


----------



## MasterBlaster

That's a moot point 'cause from now on all I'm gonna do is TRIM!!!

I've got two dead pines to TD today. I'm gonna try and sell a fert/trim job instead. That's what ya'll would do, right?


----------



## a_lopa

guy and mike should be dead wooding roadside trees if they care so much


----------



## NeTree

MB-

Well, yeah...


'Cuz after it don't work, THEN you can sell the removal and double yer money!


----------



## MasterBlaster

*No removals!!!*

ONLY TRIMS!!!

Besides, their dead already.


----------



## NeTree

C'mon Butch...

I'm sure with enough money and skills, you can bring 'em back to life!


----------



## a_lopa

they boys really have hit new ground with there anti removal banter,its part of the job.or maybe they can resurect the dead and walk on water


----------



## Husky372

dontcha know the only ones quilified to make removal decisions is guy and mike. not the land owner and sure as hell none of us. so next time anyone has to do a takedown you better get all the test done you can and pictures and send it to these masters before you make a bid, then they can decide what the right couse of action is. just the opinion of a tree murderer.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*I'm outta here!*

I gotta go trim those dead pines.


----------



## Husky372

remember MB its all in how you sell it


----------



## NeTree

But what if they won't spend the $? Or can't?


----------



## Husky372

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *But what if they won't spend the $? Or can't? *



then eric you obviously didn't sell them on the benifits to guy & mikes world


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

> _Originally posted by Husky372 _
> *dontcha know the only ones quilified to make removal decisions is guy and mike. not the land owner and sure as hell none of us. so next time anyone has to do a takedown you better get all the test done you can and pictures and send it to these masters before you make a bid, then they can decide what the right couse of action is. just the opinion of a tree murderer. *



The point has gone right over your head.
If you look at the average yard, would you estimate that 90% of the tree care that needs to be done is removal? I sure wouldn't!
I'd say it would be more like 10% of the total tree care operations that the customer would benefit from. The rest would be soil remidiation, trimming, deadwooding, cabling, insect and disease control, etc..
So if we agree that trees need much more than just removing, and we're in the yard selling, why only sell the removals?



> _Originally posted by Erik _
> *But what if they won't spend the $? Or can't?*



Let's say your called in to remove an DED Am. Elm, and you notice other Elms on the lot or even in the neighborhood. Do you just remove it and go, when you know that unless they do something they'll have several more expensive take downs to do?

How about if you're on the job doing a $500 removal and you see a limb rubbing on the second stroy roof? For $100 bucks more you can save them thousands in roof replacement, and you just raised your trimming percentage to 20%!


----------



## a_lopa

gee no kidding mike der


----------



## Husky372

i think the point went over your head becuase it all depends on where you are. some people just dont have the money to go through all that, and just dont want to spend what little they have just so you can keep comming back taking more of there hard earnd cash. theres a time and demographic for true tree care and there a time and demographic for removals and you and guy are not the only ones out there deciding this. unless of course this homeowner says look i want it down you say oh on we can do this and that and it will be a nice tree again. they say but alls i can afford is the removal do you say oh i'll do this work for you for just the removal cost i think not. so you really are not as into it for the trees are you. your there to make $$$$$ then come back and make more $$$$ so get off your high horse.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Well, I talked em into a trim instead of a removal. It was easy, you're right, Mike. All's I did was remove the dead. But when I'd finished that, the only thing left were two stumps.

:angel:


----------



## NeTree

_Let's say your called in to remove an DED Am. Elm, and you notice other Elms on the lot or even in the neighborhood. Do you just remove it and go, when you know that unless they do something they'll have several more expensive take downs to do?_

I advise them... and it's up to THEM if they have/want to spend the money, isn't it?




_How about if you're on the job doing a $500 removal and you see a limb rubbing on the second stroy roof? For $100 bucks more you can save them thousands in roof replacement, and you just raised your trimming percentage to 20%!_

Again, that assumes the customer is willing/able to spend the extra hundred bucks.


----------



## Nathan Wreyford

Howdy, let me interject.

It is pretty easy lads, TDs = commodity, tree care = value added product


People pay more for value added Ask the guys at Porsche or BMW

I find the commodities have thinner margins.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

> _Originally posted by Husky372 _
> *unless of course this homeowner says look i want it down you say oh on we can do this and that and it will be a nice tree again. they say but alls i can afford is the removal do you say oh i'll do this work for you for just the removal cost i think not. so you really are not as into it for the trees are you. *



Actually, I think _so._
Most times a tree repair is less expensive than a removal, so I'd be saving them money, if that's how it went. Then I'd tell them we could do some other work in their yard with the money I saved them.
Then their neighbors see all the excellent work we do and want us to come look at their yard. Pretty soon we're booked up 2 months in advance and haven't hardly done too many removals lately. We are busy enough that when some shmuck wants his trees cut down for reasons that we don't agree with, we can just say, "I don't think we are the best tree service for you, thank you anyway."
That doesn't mean we never do removals, that's as much part of the job as stump grinding, chemicals, and other aspects of tree work.

For a guy like you who made his niche logging, I fully understand why you don't "get" tree preservation. Erik on the other hand I don't understand. He's out of an area that could service the suburbs of Boston, Hartford, and Providence, talk about money!


----------



## NeTree

Mike, I'm not quite close enough to cover Boston and the subs.

I do get North and South Shore areas though, and that's where almost all of my PHC/etc is sold.

Out here in Worcester West, removals are pretty much the only thing people will pay for- and only when farmer joe can't get his stihl started or feels REALLY scared about doing it himself- hence, this is why I specialize in hazard tree removals. People wait and wait and wait until the tree is dead and mostly ready to drop on the house before they part with the money to call in a pro.

Believe me, I like nothing more than to prune the same tree every few years. Once it's gone, so is the money I could get from regular maintainance.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *Believe me, I like nothing more than to prune the same tree every few years. Once it's gone, so is the money I could get from regular maintainance. *



Ditto that.

You millionaires always know the right thing to say.


----------



## blue

in the word's of cartman"it's all a load of tree huggin hippy crap"


----------



## murphy4trees

Switching gears here for a bit... Maybe warrants a new thread...

So NE, 
Do you have a liability waiver for trees that are particularly dangerous cause they;ve been dead so long?

I wonder if that would hold up in court.. I can just hear the argument... My client signed the waiver, but as a professional, the tree service should have know the tree was too dead to remove safely in that manner...etc...


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by murphy4trees _
> *Switching gears here for a bit... Maybe warrants a new thread...
> 
> So NE,
> Do you have a liability waiver for trees that are particularly dangerous cause they;ve been dead so long?
> 
> I wonder if that would hold up in court.. I can just hear the argument... My client signed the waiver, but as a professional, the tree service should have know the tree was too dead to remove safely in that manner...etc... *




yes I do...

and yes it does hold up in court. Twice, so far.

First one was a very dead pine (near as I can tell...). Wind picked up- Top broke off and went thru a shed roof. We hadn't actually done anything yet... hadn't even approached the tree, but client insisted it must have been OUR fault. Thrown out HARD.

Second time was a near-dead willow. Whilst tying off a dead limb, it broke off and went thru a skylight. That limb prolly would have failed with the next stiff bre4eze that came along. Long story short, that case was also thrown out on its "arse".

In both cases I filed countersuit for lost work time/etc, and won my countersuits.

There's only so much you can do, and the homeowners have to bear a certain amount of responsibility for letting things get that bad.

Last judge compared it to suing the plumber because the floor got rotted after waiting 6 months to call the plumber.


----------



## ORclimber

Killed a previously topped 40"+ cottonwood yesterday. 9 hours in the tree, would have gone quicker with an experienced crew.


----------



## ORclimber

down to stick. The pick is probably sized too small to see the cedar accross the street browning out from phytophthora..someones future work.


----------



## ORclimber

Killed a bunch of trees today to make room for concrete. Tried Murph's phat facecut on a leaner.


----------



## ORclimber

Here's the face.


----------



## ORclimber

yanked the tree over with people power. It folded over and stayed attached to the stump like it was supposed too.


----------



## matthias

ORclimber would it be an accurate guess to say that cottonwood was around 100'? I'm just going off the location of the chip truck and where I think a 50' boom would reach. Maybe I'm way off. I'm only asking because I am fascinated by the heights some of you crazy buggers get up to. Either way, hats off!


----------



## MasterBlaster

It seems to me that cottonwoods (and red oaks) start out at 100 feet.


----------



## matthias

Kudos on another great thread Blaster. Pros telling what they faced that day, how they dealt with it and even some pictures to top it all off. Excellent stuff.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Thank you, sir.


----------



## murphy4trees

one of the best advantages of the open face notch as you cut it is that it is hard to unintentionally bypass the face cuts... And its trees like that where a bypass would lead to hinge failure and that tree would have ended up across the fence... AT BEST..

Good pics. The ability to fall trees like that with confidence is invaluable in this industry...


----------



## ORclimber

> _Originally posted by matthias _
> *ORclimber would it be an accurate guess to say that cottonwood was around 100'? *



Not sure, probably getting close. I was tied in 25' from the top with a 150' of fly and had plenty of rope on the ground, but never came out of the tree to have the rope as a good measure. There was about a 10' more stick off the side of the road.


----------



## matthias

I've deadwooded close to 30 Siberian elms this summer on the local army base. Here's some pictures of one particularly bad one and what I did.


----------



## matthias

And after. I tried not to take any green out but the deadwood supported some live branches that drooped to the ground and would have been snapped off as soon as the next summer student cut the grass.


----------



## matthias

A little closer.


----------



## matthias

It's hard to make the perfect cut when the deadwood has been left in so long. Some of the collars were not so obvious.


----------



## matthias

Some poplar deadwooding. It's nice how a lot of the dead branches can be pulled/yanked/kicked off and come completely out of the tree without leaving any stub. You still end up cutting alot of broken stubs though.


----------



## jkrueger

> _Originally posted by matthias _
> *It's hard to make the perfect cut when the deadwood has been left in so long. Some of the collars were not so obvious. *



Looks like the tree had been toped some time ago, am I correct.

Good pics.

Jack


----------



## jkrueger

Spent the day doing estimates and errands. So, got back and knew I had to climb something or die.

Had this oak down by the river in the park spotted for some time. Went there for a get away from it kinda climb. Da, woudn't you know up in the tree I began to find dead wood not seen frim the ground. Darn, I thought this would make a good rec climb.

A couple of hours latter and a truck load of brush below. Dang, I did it again, got dead tips I'd probably leave on a job. Boy how can you have fun when your so compulsive?

I guess this was fun!

Jack


----------



## MasterBlaster

You're more hardcore than me, brother!


----------



## SteveBullman

did a light reduction today on these 2 planes.
spent half my lunch break in the toilets puking.
you have many planes over there? their a nightmare to work with this time of year.
was in france last month and they were everywhere!


----------



## SteveBullman

forgot the pic


----------



## SilverBlue

I'm still stuck doing the small jobs myself while the crew catches up, here's the easiest one I did all month..


----------



## SilverBlue

OOPS forgot to mention the gator, racoon, tiger, and wild kitten infested Cooksville creek at least it was an easy clean up. Hey MB there's your saw.


----------



## Guy Meilleur

Stephen were those After shots on those planes? If so, beautiful work; they hardly look pruned at all.:angel: 

If not can you post the Afters so we can all jump on you?


----------



## Trtd61

From the looks of the brush on the ground, looks like an after pic to me.


----------



## Guy Meilleur

Man, I need glasses; all I see is a guy in overalls walking on what seems to be grass and very little brush inside that fence. It did look :Eye: like an after pic to me(I can see a LITTLE more with specs now), judging by the branch ends.


----------



## John Stewart

Rocky
They are hard to tell apart till they mature and even then it makes me pause
London Plane has two fruiting structures hanging one below the other and Sycamore has only one fruit
The leaves are very close
No fruit and your on your own! 
Later
John


----------



## Dadatwins

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *Are London Plane trees similar to Sycamore trees? Those leaves look smaller but they look similar. Smooth bark and wood, major sinus inflammation whenever you work on them, especially when the lil fuzzballs are dropping. But even the sawdust will make me itch. *



They are both close and both have that yummy pollen that gets everywhere and makes you sneeze and itch all over. Great chipping them after about a week or two of dry weather, every limb causes a big puff of yellow / green mist. Make me sneeze just looking at pictures of those things.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I killed some honey bees in a giant water oak today. Then I gave it an extreme trim, with a 17 ton to help.


And it only hit 89 degrees. Suh-wheet!!!


----------



## a_lopa

well i had a day most contract climbers would be pleased to hear,changing chipper blades and pulling out an adjusting stud(hex head)it seizedpaid my yellow pages bill and insurance saws,truck and chipper made the pocket a bit lighter.changed oil in truck,chipper,grinder........one of those days i wish i was still subbing:


----------



## SteveBullman

> _Originally posted by Guy Meilleur _
> *Stephen were those After shots on those planes? If so, beautiful work; they hardly look pruned at all.:angel:
> 
> If not can you post the Afters so we can all jump on you? *



after shot guy, thanks for the compliment


----------



## SteveBullman

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *Are London Plane trees similar to Sycamore trees? Those leaves look smaller but they look similar. Smooth bark and wood, major sinus inflammation whenever you work on them, especially when the lil fuzzballs are dropping. But even the sawdust will make me itch. *



im not sure if they are related rocky but the foliage like you say is very similar, hence the latin name platanus acerifolia(correct me if i'm wrong)
these leaves are way worse than sycamore, they have spores on the undersides of the branches, which act like a barb when it goes down your throat.
these are actually cancerous. never really looked into it online, perhaps i will get round to it someday.


----------



## wct4life

today I got to work for a Dr. Marx. For those of you who do not know him, he is the guy behind mycorrhizal fungi. see...

http://www.planthealthcare.com/qa.html

From my understanding, our company has helped him out with some of his reseach in the past. I'm not sure if he still does research but I know that he does alot of lecture tours. If you ever get a chance to see/meet him, you should. He's a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Gord

walnut that was my short day's work


----------



## Gord

not much to avoid on this side except the asphalt


----------



## Gord

small firewood. the little logs are being milled.


----------



## ptar

> Rocky
> They are hard to tell apart till they mature and even then it makes me pause
> London Plane has two fruiting structures hanging one below the other and Sycamore has only one fruit
> The leaves are very close
> No fruit and your on your own!
> Later
> John


John, 

The California Sycamore (or Western Sycamore or Califormia Plane Tree), Platanus racemosa,
has 3 to 7 fruits hanging from the same stalk.

To make things even more confusing, an Acer pseudoplatanus is called a Sycamore
in the UK, NZ and Australia.


----------



## SilverBlue

Gord! didn't the customer say she wanted the OTHER tree removed???


----------



## Gord

eh? i don't follow


----------



## Stumper

Today was easy, boring, NASTY. Reduced a big privet hedge-top wasn't a concern since it is a privacy hedge but it had filled the space betweeen the house and the property line and sprawled all over the back yard. I got 4.5 feet off the side of it. Pulled out some dead stuff, Partially pruned 1 of the three ashes (I go back tomorrow for those.) Pruned a spruce for house/gate clearance. Then went to another job-site and dumped a couple of little firs and chipped them.


----------



## SilverBlue

> _Originally posted by Gord _
> *eh? i don't follow   *



He He I bet you looked twice at the pics again didn’t ya 

Hey Justin, ya want to do all my ash trees? I'm sick of em! Have to slay another tomorrow once I finish putting this truck back together that the groundie killed.Anyone need a 'slightly'abused oil pan? it comes with a free peice of log


----------



## a_lopa

im having a few days off got myself a new prussic and biner,can you guess the knot?easy one.......lets see who knows.its 11mm edelrid super static,petzel steel biner


----------



## MasterBlaster

Clean out yur mailbox, Lopa.


----------



## a_lopa

ill try not to bend this biner


----------



## Gord

angler's loop?


----------



## a_lopa

perfection loop,but i would say it would have other names.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I actually got to trim a nice live oak today! Then, I did a TD.

Oh, well...


----------



## murphy4trees

Monday must have been a day for bees...

I git stung after driving over an underground yellow jacket's nest....
Then after dropping a weeping cherry log, moving it to the front yard with the log dolly, and using it to protect the grass when falling a maple, found a bees nest in it....


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by murphy4trees _
> *Monday must have been a day for bees... *



Ha! I killed honey bees on monday, myself!


----------



## NeTree

Murph...

Did they sting ya before or after ya set them on fire?


----------



## Dadatwins

Been stung 3 times this year so far all on the ground in stumps.
Anyone ever use a fire extinguisher to knock out a bee hive?
Did it once up in a tree from the bucket, seemed like a better idea than pouring gas into hole an igniting tree up 30 feet in the air.
Just make sure you know which way the wind is blowing and get behind it or you will look like the pillsbury dough boy.


----------



## Stumper

Brian, Shoot, after six climbs you have aright to feel whipped. I'm sore from 2 and a half Ashes. I climbed the 2. THe half ash job was all polesaw and pruner work.

P.S. Has anyone ever worked on a buzzard tree? The cottonwood across the back fence from the biggest ash is a buzzard roost. Man it stinks.:alien:


----------



## cybergeek23851

Now let's see. Yesterday, I repaired a china cabinet. I had to cut a new drawer slide for it. Sorry, only power tool used to make it was the circular saw (I had to rip a board to width). otherwise, I cut my tenon the old fashioned way... with a back saw and block plane. Then I started milling some strips of black walnut for a picture frame. Can you imagine a more beautiful wood than a piece of locally grown, cut and milled Old-growth black walnut. I'm gonna miss it when my stash of it is gone.. Today, I had it easy. Cut the 4 acres of grass in between rain and storms. That and reorganized my tool shelves. Luckally, I havent been stung this year... yet.


----------



## murphy4trees

They stung first....
I wouldn't have lit them up if I didn't have to move the log to the street for pick up... I got stung earlier from a ground hive that got disturbed by the truck and then I walked over it... I lit them up too... Maybe I shold have let them live, as they weren't intefering with my work at that point.... I try to keep the lives I take to a minimum... Already kill enough trees... Customer has kids and I asked him if he wanted me to gas the nest and he said yes enthusiastically... 
When that cherry split open there was a lot more than just bees in there.... a lot of life....


----------



## matthias

We have two dogs (Rots) at the lot where we keep the equipment and I try to make sure they have fresh water when I can (seems to be daily;useless owners). Today I went in to the kennel with a full bucket and closed the gate behind me. Well the male went all snakey and went at the female with a horror movie growl and I froze and darn near s**t my pants. I slowly backed out of there with my heart in my throat and was thankful that I still had a throat. 

I've been buddies with these dogs for years but I think I'll be filling the water pail through the fence for a while.


----------



## Stumper

Yikes Matthias!

Today I did virtually nothing. I did one consult/bid, went to the bank, picked up some fertilizer and came home and went to bed. -Just didn't feel well-not hacking or spewing from any orifices but I have a headache and general malaise. Yuck.


----------



## Husky372

murphy honey bees are fine. but when your talking hornets or wasp types i say the deader the better.


----------



## John Stewart

> _Originally posted by murphy4trees _
> *They stung first....
> I wouldn't have lit them up if I didn't have to move the log to the street for pick up... I got stung earlier from a ground hive that got disturbed by the truck and then I walked over it... I lit them up too... Maybe I shold have let them live, as they weren't intefering with my work at that point.... I try to keep the lives I take to a minimum... Already kill enough trees... Customer has kids and I asked him if he wanted me to gas the nest and he said yes enthusiastically...
> When that cherry split open there was a lot more than just bees in there.... a lot of life.... *



Hey Murph
I am allergic to bees and wasps and I also understand the God's creature thing but I am not ready to go yet!
To much to do!
So Nuke Em!!!
John:angel:


----------



## matthias

Here's the cat that lives in the same family as those hounds. He seems pretty comfortable in the air but maybe the dogs don't give him no choice. 

I finally got to trim a maple today after 3 days of deadwooding Sib elms and poplar. We start a utility contract in Sept. and as sad as that work is, I'm sure looking for a change from a summer of deadwooding on the local army base. Sure you can look up and admire your work but you can only take so much pole pruner work.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by Husky372 _
> *murphy honey bees are fine. but when your talking hornets or wasp types i say the deader the better. *




Yep. The worst I ever ran across weren't any bigger than large flies, but they would chase you down, and make you wish you never got out of bed that morning.

My hardcore bee gear consists of a cowboy hat, with a fine mesh laundry bag over it. It works just fine. You wouldn't believe how loud an angry nest is, even with earplugs.


----------



## Gord

One of our fellows just got thirty or forty stings the other day. He was up in the bucket, cut and toss and cut a limb without seeing the nest. then they all came back up to him. hard to outrun wasps when you're in an old hi-ranger 

today we ran into another nest right at the base of a fir i was to prune. trying to SRT into the canopy when they were still buzzing about made for a speedy entry. two 165' firs, deadwood, minimal thin. looked lovely at the end of it.


----------



## NeTree

Sounds like an example of yet another benefit to climbing...


SPEED RAPPELING!


----------



## NeTree

Newfie and I removed two lightning struck trees today.

Strike first hit a large pine, blew the top half off, then looks like it danced over to a nearby oak and blew the bottom 15' of bark right off the bottom. Oh, and it split both trees in several planes along their axis.

Easy pull-overs with my super-duper conventional notching system.

Thought about using some duct tape and bees wax to save them, but I wanted the firewood.


----------



## a_lopa

was that one of those high tech notches


----------



## NeTree

Over-analysis is the epitamy of stupidity.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *Over-analysis is the epitamy of stupidity.
> *



Hmmmm. Lemme think about that for awhile...


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

today i lost 2 good jobs to uninsured hacks..man what is wrong with the general public: angry:


----------



## SteveBullman

who were they rolla. 
perhaps we should start a name em, shame em campaign


----------



## Trtd61

There we go, Kinda like the public sex offender list. 
Here in Michigan sex offenders have to register their name and address, by law. We should have a public list for hacks as well.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

1 or 2 for the list

john hervey ,nacton ipswich ,hack ,cheap! very cheap! staff on the rock'n'roll [dole ,welfare] total tosser no insurance imo


perm boy, ipswich ,good arborist but cheap as chips

elite tree services kesgrave, never charges the vat on any feekin job i go to bid against

cut 'n' clear it landscraper woodbridge ,who will tackle trees though only from a bloody great tripple extending ladder cheap no insurance

all the above have buggerd up copious amounts of trees exept perm boy he's a tree hugger


----------



## SteveBullman

perm boy ROFLMAO
hope he reads this board hehe


----------



## matthias

First job: customer (lonely senior) wants maple retopped. We talk him into drop crotching. I do my thing trying to make good cuts and leave nice laterals. I come down and he wants more off. I tell him that if the tree has no green it can't produce food and he looks at me like I'M the idiot. Take some more off. By this time I'm so P.O.ed that I'm leaving stubs and hanging branches off his clothesline because I give up. Then the boss hands me the pole pruner to reach some dead twigs. Like that is going to help this accident scene. The old guy would have kept us there all day just so he had someone to talk to even if it meant butchering his tree.

Second job: Spruce removal. Neither the customer or the boss was there and it went off with out a hitch. Why did the tree have to come out you may ask? Customers are turf loving morons.

Third job: Re top willow. About twenty 3 year old sprouts are coming out of a two stem trunk that is about 12' tall and 2' dbh. The customer (lonely senior widow) wants it brought right back down to the abomination she has grown to love. Job goes fairly quick (the hack jobs always do.)

Fourth job: Remove one of the oldest spruces in town. The customer (middle aged moron) exclaims that tomorrow morning he'll be able to bring his coffee onto the deck and sit in the sun now. Well gawd*mn why don't we cut every tree down so that you can see the sun no matter where it is in the sky.


The big question: when I started doing this line of work I was a full out hack. Over the years and since I started visiting this site I've had alot of success with trying to do the right things and do what's right for the trees but what in Sam Hill am I supposed to do? If we turned down every customer with a jacka$$ request we would have to turn down every customer period. Looking forward to that utility work so I don't have to deal with the ignorant public... until next summer of course.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Sometimes I miss utility work, too.


----------



## matthias

Ahhhhh, no customers, no problems.


----------



## jkrueger

Some times I wana go puke after all the macho, my crane is bigger than yours, and I do respect all of everyones moment by moment of the adventure.

Today was one of those days, not like yesterday making a garbage maple into something great to look at.

The whole day on the ground with poles and my selection of Japanese razor tipped snips for very small stuff and Bonsai. Boy, do I hurt from stupping.

tomorrow to climb again and make more big ones a joy to look at.

Jack


----------



## a_lopa

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *Over-analysis is the epitamy of stupidity.
> *



yes no one seems to want to go back to basics,only making it harder on themselves......


----------



## Al Smith

*What,today?*

More of the industrial electrician type Bs.Tommorrow,what you fellows do every day.I have to take down a 65 ft dead soft maple for my dear old dad[ 84 yrs old].The bull headed old fart would have done it himself,if mother would not have talked him out of it.I will bet a dollar,to a doughnut that he will have to help me buck it into fire wood.If I am luckey,I will have as much grit as the ole man in 29 yrs{none of this is said,with disrespect] Al


----------



## Stumper

Must have been one of those days everywhere. Abusing trees for fun and profit. First job , remove one dead limb from locust I pruned 2 years ago. Lady asked if it needed other pruning and I looked it over and told her-"Honestly , no. Taking the dead limb off is all it needs. Move to the backyard. Lets prune the crabapple again-It looks great but I found 3 small dead branches and raised the fence side with a little tip lightening per her request. Now the neighbors mulberry which she hates-sheared it back to the property line again.  job 2. Major raise and overthin 2 globe willows and remove a side off a locust-all so more light can enter the back yard. Plus side-I'm doing this instead of removing the trees.-Yeah! I saved some trees. Negative side-I'm doing lousy pruning that would not be in the tree's best interest -except that it is sparing their lives for a while.Compromises suck but it is part of the game.


----------



## NeTree

What pruning IS in a tree's best interest?


----------



## Down To Earth

Different game same rules. I cruised 270 acres random plot sampling. Decent amount of swamp and good amount of timber. Running boundrary's took some time. Mature timber, surprised it has not been cut. drove home 2 hrs starring at these eastern yards trees and wondering if there are any arborists in this area? Cant shake it. Will stick with Forestry over customers any day though.

Hope that made sense.


----------



## Stumper

Eric, That is a valid question (what pruning is in the tree's best interest?) I think that natural has a lot going for it BUT- we aren't talking about Silviculture where we monitor and 'manage' whole forest systems. I think that when we pull trees out of their 'natural habitat and focus on a single specimen there are things that we can do in the tree's best interest. Early pruning can set the tree up for a storm damage resistant conformation at maturity.Tip reduction on some species is big help in my area for preventing the breakage of major limbs under unseasonable snow loads.. Deadwooding may just be anticipating natural shedding BUT have you noticed an increase in some marginal tree's vigor when major dead limbs are removed letting in more light? I have. Pruning can be in the tree's best interest health-wise. 
Good pruning can also enhance the eye appeal of a tree.-which is a human interest. Mis-shaping a tree and reducing its food production capabilities in order to let more light reach the bamboo and tomatoes isn't quite so noble as comformation/preservation pruning or aesthetic enhancement-even if it is preserving the tree by preventing a removal.


----------



## SteveBullman

> _Originally posted by matthias _
> *Ahhhhh, no customers, no problems. *



so where were the cones and signs in that pic??


----------



## Dadatwins

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *What pruning IS in a tree's best interest? *



The pruning that raises low limbs from overhanging the street so trucks do not hit them causing them to break off. I know all the 'pruning is wounding' yahoo and the leave the tree alone folks will jump up and down but the fact are
1) trees are planted along the streets
2) tree limbs will grow into the roadway
3) cars and trucks drive on the roadway
4) tree limbs that are not pruned back from the roadway will get hit by cars and trucks and break off causing a lot more damage than a proper cut. 
My opinion and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Dadatwins

> _Originally posted by TreeCo _
> *I see someone took your bait there Eric.
> 
> We know you know.
> 
> *



I know he knows to, but there are a lot that think they know, but really do not know, and maybe if they are told enough times they will know too.


----------



## matthias

"so where were the cones and signs in that pic??" S.B.

What do you need that crap for? On a low traffic street cones and signs do more harm than good. All the lookie-loo's and rubberneckers are going to drive even slower and some people completely forget how to drive when the have to pass a row of cones. As you can tell I am quite disillusioned with the general public as a whole. If people need signs to tell them there is a 50' boom in the air then maybe they shouldn't be behind the wheel. Hey Rocky, this sarcastic, to Helll with everyone attitude is kinda fun.


----------



## a_lopa

i only borrow the best cones signs can buy funny i actually worked for the people i borrowed stuff of.


----------



## NeTree

Today was good...

Until I ran over someone's dog.  


And of course... the only one home was the little girl who owned it. Double- 


Darn thing ran in between the truck and chipper. At least it didn't suffer- it was quite dead by the time I hit the lights and jumped out to see.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Ya need to change yur sig, now.


----------



## SteveBullman

> _Originally posted by matthias _
> *"so where were the cones and signs in that pic??" S.B.
> 
> What do you need that crap for? On a low traffic street cones and signs do more harm than good. All the lookie-loo's and rubberneckers are going to drive even slower and some people completely forget how to drive when the have to pass a row of cones. As you can tell I am quite disillusioned with the general public as a whole. If people need signs to tell them there is a 50' boom in the air then maybe they shouldn't be behind the wheel. Hey Rocky, this sarcastic, to Helll with everyone attitude is kinda fun. *



couldn't agree more.
you can put all the signs out in the world and some thick twa* will still walk through them.but the fact of the matter is its law and if health and safety caught us doing something like that we'd be off the job quicker than you could say i wanna shag carmen electra


----------



## MasterBlaster

Cones and whatnot are primarily a way to CYA in case of litigation. And every once in awhile they keep pedestrians at bay.


----------



## ORclimber

Just another day at the office Friday... crazy cottonwood was popping and splitting all the way through as I chunked it down. Could feel it through the hooks and see the cracks on both sides of the spar. Thinking of renting a mini skidsteer to load up the wood. Spent 11 hours ripping and loading a shorter tree earlier in the week, don't want to repeat. 

3120 with a 36" bar on the log, and should be able to see the cracks.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Lemme get my glasses on...


----------



## ORclimber

Ok here's a bigger one. Dial up guys forgetaboutit.


----------



## ORclimber

Won't have to worry about rocking the saw on most of this one. Man it's been hot here, groundies dropping like flies. Nice breeze in the trees though.


----------



## a_lopa

thats a decent stick there OR,what did you end up moving it with?i hate moving wood


----------



## Gypo Logger

Hey Butch, did you locate a dingledoodle yet? And if not, you could go to one of those public washrooms, you know, the big round plastic toilet paper dispensers.
Ya, here in Toronto we call them "Turban Repair Kits".
John


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

Full Box Aussie, i think the first full box warning, should you recieve shuld give proposed sender's id.... don't fergit to check sent tems ,as part of mailbox allotment

Perfection loop is used for fishing before nylon and after (not many knots made it through that test). i think though it is positive, but weaker than Fig.8, DBY, etc.

The Perfection Loop

Erik, you're repelling enough without the speed factor....


----------



## ORclimber

> _Originally posted by aussie_lopa _
> *thats a decent stick there OR,what did you end up moving it with?i hate moving wood *



Dunno yet, go back on Tuesday. It's in a backyard so, hoping to find a piece of small equipment that can move and load 16"X40"+ rounds. Don't want to rip them each into 6 pieces and have to clean up the curly fries. Probably 3-4 loads of wood there, wish they would have taken a lower bid.


----------



## Newfie

My kubota 3830 works nice, but the ag tires are probably a little rough on a finely manicured lawn.


----------



## murphy4trees

What about a log dolly.... wouldn't it be nice to have one available locally for occasional use?


----------



## ORclimber

> _Originally posted by murphy4trees _
> *What about a log dolly.... wouldn't it be nice to have one available locally for occasional use? *



Sure would. Would need a really big one for 40" wood though, and a serious trailer or loader.

edit: Just checked the price of the future forestry hugo and it's only $3200, and can move 50" logs.


----------



## caryr




----------



## murphy4trees

My thought is have a local sharing group to use those kind of low maintenance specialty equipment and gear... Or maybe have one guy who rents them out to the local rborists... makes sense... the need is there....


----------



## John Stewart

> _Originally posted by matthias _
> *"so where were the cones and signs in that pic??" S.B.
> 
> What do you need that crap for? On a low traffic street cones and signs do more harm than good. All the lookie-loo's and rubberneckers are going to drive even slower and some people completely forget how to drive when the have to pass a row of cones. As you can tell I am quite disillusioned with the general public as a whole. If people need signs to tell them there is a 50' boom in the air then maybe they shouldn't be behind the wheel. Hey Rocky, this sarcastic, to Helll with everyone attitude is kinda fun. *



Ya I used to think that when I was a Muni for a few months! They walk thru them they drive over them and they seem to be totally blind when it comes to they flagman!
But the fine is so huge that it will put you out of service or hurt your season real bad$$$$
I just can't justify the risk so we cone and traffic plan our jobs
John


----------



## ORclimber

Cary, Already had Mark out with the Hugo once. He brought the pimped out version with 2 winches, it is impressive. Did buy the jr. arch, but it's only good up to 17" diameter.


----------



## pbtree

Just an average everyday run of the mill type Monday morning...

Removed a 30 ft dead pine. Best part of the deal was, all I had to do was cut and run. The owner did his own clean up!


----------



## rumination

I don't know how I'm supposed to get anything done on a day like this. Supposed to be more of the same tomorrow.


----------



## Stumper

So PB-You only worked 15 minutes on Monday?


----------



## SteveBullman

today i nearly quit, sick up of half arsed, ignorant/arrogant, lazy, co-workers


----------



## SteveBullman

in fact, who knows, i may as yet


----------



## blue

i've had those sort of day's.i even went through with it once,just woke up one morning and thought **** it i've had enough.
i phoned up and said i quit,they said "you can't",i said "**** you handjob" and put the phone down.felt much better after


----------



## MasterBlaster

I trimmed three live oaks, on a main drag where I can see em every day.

Whoo-hooo!!!


----------



## ArtB

Redid the 'gravel' around concrete heave on driveway as Guy suggested on another post. 
Tuned up/sharpened a 360 homelite found for $25 at garage sale last weekend. 
Worked the normal day desk job to support 'hobbies".


----------



## mikecross23

I've been robbing a property of ALL it's trees. Good job for the pockets but I hate to see ALL of them go. This old man bought the house and wants the whole yard level. No trees no stumps no shrubs no nuttin! He wants to start from total scratch.
I only climbed 4 yesterday and fell some more whole which opened up the path for today. Floppin' pines, few nice logs, 15 down, 6 for tomorrow and a big cherry too, stumps Thurs. Wish I took some before pictures. 

It's been HOT here in sunny FLA! Not so cool, I had a man give out today in the 105 heat index and direct sun at 3:00. We take quick water breaks before pulling the next tree and the fool drank coke all morning and didn't eat breakfast. I don't think he'll last. My other two are a father and son duo. 47 and 28 yrs old, always interested to learn and a pleasure to work with.

-Mike-


----------



## MasterBlaster

Haha! Ya can't survive long on just sugar, eh?


----------



## a_lopa

took out three ash till lunch and stumps done another stump on way home for $100+first job $450 and i enjoyed it best job in the world


----------



## ORclimber

I got to try out a bobcat mini skid today moving a few tons of wood. Won't be buying one, but nice to know it's available for $110 a day.


----------



## Reed

Did you rent that because of gate or other clearance restrictions? 

I'm wondering because the per-day price is equivalent to the larger skid steer that would bite and lift more. Also around here my wheeled John Deere showed less turf damage than the tracked option, depending on careful maneuvers.


----------



## ORclimber

Yes, small access between beds. A larger one would have more easily handled the loads. A log arch would have been difficult to control on the front yard slopes. The rubber tracks tore up the dormant turf, luckily this customer didn't care about that. Will look for a wheeled version next time, thanks.


----------



## Reed

No sweat, just thought that an intersting looking machine - something like the bombot sent into places man wouldn't venture.

Case manufactures a great smaller center-pivot 4 wheeler, still too wide for backyard obstacles though. It's very gentle on the turf. Used to have a ground guy that didn't have but a three-inch diameter head on top of a twelve-inch dia. neck. He was five inch something in height, arms like beef rear-quarters, and couldn't speak even his own native language very well. Loved logs and stump digging, couldn't drive, and kept him well away from the ladies for fear he'd reproduce himself. 

Miss him round about now. Probably found a job as a boat anchor.


----------



## mikecross23

My stump grinding sub. has a small, old mickey mouse tractor that I picked up this evening for tommorow. I don't even know what kind of tractor it is but for 50 bones a day who cares!!!! Sure beats the log dolly. 

-Mike-


----------



## a_lopa

removed a triforcated blue gum in the rain cause i needed the chips,id promised the mulch


----------



## MasterBlaster

I performed euthanasia on an ancient live oak that had split in half. And it was kinda hot, also.

One day closer to Fall!


----------



## SteveBullman

mb.........seems to me thats all you do..live oaks
they that common over there?
dont think we have them here, least not that i've ever come across


----------



## jkrueger

Hey,

Did some paper work and errands then took a long nap. I've been working on trees from hell and thru the week ends. Sleep is good sometimes, hugh.

Tomorrow, a big tulip, which was toped about 15 years ago. Gee, thos sprots are 6 inches in dia. I'm as confussed about this one as much as the tree is.

They want me to make years of insanity OK. Without a pic can anyone give me some thoughts about this. The massive amout of water sprots as said are 6+" in dia and all is dangerously to big for where it is near house. It is old and has a bad leader of three. It was suggested to them to take it down.

The old lady of the house says save it as all long as you can it means a lot to me. I've had the family relieve me of any responsibility incase it goes after I'm through.

Jack


----------



## MasterBlaster

Live Oaks _abound_ in the deep south!


----------



## Tom Dunlap

Yesterday I worked with our Wrecking Crew taking down an ealanthus [sp?] in a five foot wide space between a wall and house. ONe of the leads had rubbed away part of the stucco about two inches deep. The tree hung over a glass-roofed hot tub room. The only things we could cut and drop were finger sized twigs we broke off. 

Me anchored one end of the speedling to the tree. Actually to two stems with the shackle between. Then the sl ran out over the front yard, two retaining walls [stucco] gardens, the sidewalk, across the street to an elm on the opposite boulevard. Then, down through a pulley redirect to the GRCS. Eric and I would set up the cuts, the groundies would tension and we'd get the piece onto the SL. The SL was around 100' long and horizontal so we had to use hauldown and haulback lines on the traveling pulley. The job went perfect. All but one limb was delivered to the street within five feet of the chipper chute. 

Tom


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster

And you want some of this...


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## matthias

That was the best one yet MB. Your animated GIFs keep getting better and better but I have to wonder how you'll beat that one.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Beat that, and still be within AS guidelines? I don't think that's possible - Ha!

I already had Britany in my sig once, I posted that for Rborist1. He seems to be taken with the lass...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Well, this was a good week. Maximum money, minimum effort. So to speak. The heat slacked off later in the week, and I'm trimming a medium live oak in the morning.
I just might break down and buy a good camera. But I really want a Martin D-28!


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yea, 4 beers a night iz probably a problem.

I'll head off to rehab in tha morning!


----------



## stewartglenn

> But I really want a Martin D-28!




The HD-28 is purtier. but why stop there when you can get a D-45    

Stew


----------



## MasterBlaster

$1800 is all I wanna spend.

At least, til I'm famous!


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Then, ignore my pm.


----------



## a_lopa

did this red gum 6ft thru at base.heaps of hanging,


----------



## a_lopa

for big jon


----------



## MasterBlaster

I got do do a $1000 live oak trim today. I was done in 4 hours, but the groundies worked the stuff over the roof for me. I wanted to take a pic, but the shot just wasn't there.

I need a wide angle lens, orrrr something.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Cool. I need to figure it out.

Then, _WATCH OUT!!!_


----------



## ORclimber

Met a line crew at 8 to disconnect a house drop for removing a Doug-fir over a driveway. Started talking to the customer about other big firs on property and how the roots were grafted, and wind patterns. Mildly chastised for the other firs being topped at 90-100' which I'd cleaned the day before. Holding off on 1 awaiting desicated conk ID. Not sure if it's Phelinus pini, or P. swhweinizii, thinking it's pini due to the conks being scattered up to 20' on what appear to be old branch collars. May have to bring in a consultant to evaluate safety on 3' tree over shop. Led customer out of removing uninfected tree and A pruning, possibly treating with a suitable growth regulator. Left at 10am with 2 groundies who had been on the clock since 8:30. Had two 2'dbhX 50' firs on the ground and chipped up by 12:15 at a construction site. Went home took a nap. Nice to be working on anything but a cottonwood.


----------



## MasterBlaster

How'd that guy get his nose stuck in the underbed???


----------



## ORclimber

Ha Ha! The 36" bar wasn't big enough to go through, so double cut with a 28" on 266. Was seeing what needed to be tweeked for a clean face, or something. Must have been 5pm on a day over 100F. Wanted the open face so the tip would hit first and the butt would slide off the stump. Didn't want the face to close and the log to jump and "Pete Rose" into the patio. The homeowner was kind enough to take and give some decent pictures. Wish she would have snapped a few of speedlining whole limbs over the smaller trees. Oh well, my head stuck in the face and butt sticking out near the top of the tree will have to do.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Har! Yah, you can never seem to get the really good pics. But if ya keep trying, something cools gotta pop up. Eventually!!!


----------



## SilverBlue

Dang I have been doing estimates all week and the 'two men with a ladder and saw' company's are getting the jobs.
what's a guy to do?


----------



## a_lopa

this guy wants to leave craap school NOW!


----------



## Derek

*rt400?*

Man that was fast...Only pm,ed you mins ago...
you guys and your dig cams.. pretty good nic by the look..
carnt comment to much because I have $A.U750,000 worth of rt 400 at my disposal.. Should make that an avatar!


orclimber huge scarf in the tree...
only want 37* on this one.
Check out the grovey belt


----------



## John Stewart

> _Originally posted by aussie_lopa _
> *he wants a pic as well! *



Good lookin crew in the makin!
Don't worry about the first one, school is over rated 
Later
John


----------



## Derek

how old is your son aussie? get him a 009.Good starter saw!:angel: 

Hmmm.. Carnt find max and his fleet at the moment (Might have to scan it later) but here he is FREZZzzzzzzzzzING

how many ccs in the husky?? what eles ya use?


----------



## a_lopa

hes pretty keen and he loves working,i think ill get him climbing early on so hes right up there by 18 or so.its goin to be good,i hate training people but ill make an exeption.hes 8 now,maybe start at 15


----------



## SteveBullman

had aday off from climbing today and made this.
ironic thing is it only took me the half day and will probably sell it for more than i'd earn climbing a whole day


----------



## blue

cool dolphin stephen how much to buy?


----------



## SteveBullman

haven't decided yet, thinking in the region of 80-100
what do you reckon


----------



## MasterBlaster

You don't make _at least_ $100 a day as a climber??????


----------



## OutOnaLimb

Went to the Marine supply shop and got some rope since its Saturday. Spliced a new lanyard out of 1/2 inch nylon three strand, spliced two new tress cords, and am giving a shot at splicing some Loopies. I was wanting to BS on here with some of you guys, but I guess every one is out picking up after Charley.

Kenn


----------



## MasterBlaster

Not me!!!


----------



## OutOnaLimb

Dude, where do you get this crazy pics? You have intirelly to much free time on your hands.

Kenn


----------



## MasterBlaster

Ahh, for the life of a contract climber, eh?


----------



## OutOnaLimb

I guess I just dont have the patience or computer know how to come up with this cool stuff like you do. 

Kenn


----------



## MasterBlaster

This is my first computer. It's been a 'lil over a year now.

PM me any questions you have!


----------



## Derek

*lost pics*

Hi again orclimber,
I posted some pics on some other threads that I carnt even find,
This will give you an idea how close i have to come to the wires.

sorry if some of you have seen them (at least now there small)
regards Derek


----------



## Derek

Heres a real hard climb...NO slingshots allowed had to go up backwards... details :"any sugustions please 14 more to do"
Stay safe Derek........


----------



## Derek

Last one (for a while) another fav,although not at the time;
zoom in and see where the little stubs are left.. now thoes branches came way to close......

How bad? had to get 8 guys on MY CLIMBING LINE and pull it away... Definatly my "worst zaps ever" Derek.......


----------



## Derek

*how much for the fish?*

yo dude pretty cool carvin.. 80 - 100 WHATS? (pounds- dollars-euros?) whats the timber?

Is this any good as a model ? or do you do it by memery??
Any more shots of carvings?? Derek...........


----------



## SilverBlue

Good stuff there Derek, I think we have some serious compitition for Butch here guys


----------



## ORclimber

We used hooks around the transmission lines in the woods. Went without in peoples yards. Throwballs around the lines are tricky so pretty much used ladders or pull hooks to set ropes to get into the trees. Just picked up a surpluss insulated "long lineman" that folds up to under 6' and extends to 42'. That would work for setting ropes if you could get one. Tom Dunlap posted somewhere that he has his bigshot pole marked to know how high it will shoot. That would be ideal, if you could get it approved by the boss man. 

Did you know b.o.s.s. backwards stands for stupid son of a beotch? At least that's what my help tells me.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by SilverBlue _
> *Good stuff there Derek, I think we have some serious compitition for Butch here guys   *




Well, it's a'boot time!!!


----------



## Derek

*let the games begin*

Is this the start of a pi**ing competion? Hope not most of my really awsome stuff is'nt on film ..it all becomes a bit repeditive after a while..And dont useally take the time..

Hay master can you pull up, and do that quote thing, on this one Dont want to rewrite it ..Very slow typing, just got point and click,
havent even looked at cut and paste yet

too busy lookin at all the great photos Keep posting them...


----------



## SilverBlue

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Well, it's a'boot time!!! *


----------



## Scars2prove-it

Today I changed blades and cutting bar on the chipper. Also, I changed the oil and adjusted the wheel bearings. Then I washed the engine. Now it won't start. It's a diesel so I don't know whats up. I'll try it tomorrow after it dries out. I know...boooring!


----------



## Derek

Thanx silverblue love your comments..

orclimber, that pole sounds unreal..folds to 6' wow
i have a couple of long painters poles..Were a bit rough in the bush! Although I dident realise that till i started reading this site a year ago! 
year i'd love a big shot,Hard enough to get them to let me use a wire cored flipline!! I've managed to convince them to let me use my "spiderman" (grapplehook) hook. It's rope is attached to me and only 8 m long. I use it alot to pull branches toward me and cut one handed(oopps) But it saves a lot of zaps..Derek


----------



## luke montelius

*graple hook?*

you got'a post a pic of how you use that..


heres what I did last week


----------



## luke montelius

customer took and sent these nothin outragous just good clear pics


----------



## luke montelius

and another..........


----------



## ORclimber

Derek, Here's a link to some poles. Don't know how the utility crews are there, but here they would give us equipment sometimes if we asked. They are extremely wobbly when fully extended so then only good for setting rope vertically or pulling hangers. http://www.ltl.on.ca/pdfs/hotsticks.pdf


----------



## M.D. Vaden

I worked on my new second additional website. Learned a tiny bit of html code. Helped my wife and kids clean the house for a while and got a movie for tonight.


----------



## Derek

*struth*

Great shots luke but your gunna get in trouble from glens he's not on 350KB any more.....

Grapple is also for going from tree to tree, simply I take two ends of one rope, pre attatched with prussic loops to biner to harness, fig 8s dangle between my legs. Up I pole strap, put one fig 8 over somthing, and back to me as life line. monkey fist up a heap (I count the meters) of the second end and chuck it in the next tree,over a branch, and while it's still swinging the spidermanhook is out,caught rope,stopped at fig 8 and is "coming home to pappa" Your in the next tree...Derek..

shot in "footplates" (heresgood3) shows it in use, this shot is what ill do without touching ground..Stay safe...Derek..


----------



## SteveBullman

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *You don't make at least $100 a day as a climber?????? *



thats in pounds mb


----------



## MasterBlaster

*HA!*

No sheet! I knew something was up!


----------



## matthias

In light of Derek's recent pictures (awesome) I thought I'd bring out some of my unposted line clearing pictures. These are back alley lines (8kv) and small trees but when the pictures are flying around I feel I have to jump in.


----------



## matthias

Bucket work.


----------



## matthias

This blowdown was in the District Operators yard so it was no problem for the picker to give us a hand hoisting it up.


----------



## matthias

You barehanded buggers would have a hard time holding the saw in these oven mitts. They're even funner to climb in although your fingers stay alot warmer when they are sitting beside eachother.


----------



## matthias

Neat tree and UFO.:alien:


----------



## Derek

Wires are wires..the storm damage shot makes me think of my 
State Emergancy Service work up in Queensland....Where are all those photos Hmmmm???

We dident useually have the convience of a bucket...All done by hand. And from time a crain(just to bring masters blood to temp)
I'll see what i can dig up 

Thanks Matthais.. They get pretty close. Are they live in1st shot?
What u.f.o I see a fried bat on some other line..Or Is I t?

Stafty first.... Derek...


----------



## matthias

Heavy duty rigging. I lowered this branch but I did eventually play the secondaries like guitar strings by the end of this span. Thankgod they were coated cause those bare ones put on a nice show when they kiss.


----------



## Derek

Did ya see what ya were lowering it from.


----------



## matthias

Yes Derek they are live lines in the first shot but the coating (not insulation) seems to buffer the heck out of it. Watch out for bare spots though. That ufo could be a brief glimpse at the hole in the ozone or sawdust in the lens depending on how imaginative you are this morning. Fried bat was a good idea.

This line was right against the trunk but permanently dead so the tree was let off with a rape job.


----------



## matthias

> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *Did ya see what ya were lowering it from. *



Do you mean the "rigging" point? The beauty of the small stuff is getting away with stuff like that.


----------



## matthias

We picked this guy up for a few weeks and he was funny as helll. Wore orange rubber Husqvarna boots and did a great job with no whining.


----------



## Derek

The veiw from the bucket looks good,,,Heres one of what I look at

Just hope its the wright one ..now apparantly...I have to use "Folders"and stuff to sort these pics out?? Theres too many different saving attempts,resizing attempts and renaming going on even my poor wife (Toni) is bewildered at the mess her fav toy is in opps ...And dont start me on glens help


----------



## matthias

Aw jeez here comes a classic. Check out that pole strap.


----------



## Derek

*hungrey?*

Well fed lad...I dont think you could pay me enough to work in the snow $$$$

I got a strap just like it


----------



## Derek

*quick*

RE lowering point (got to learn tha quote thingy 
But if it breaks it looks like it will smash you in the head!!
Just seems like it could tear backwards ..and that would happen real fast..


----------



## matthias

*I'm on a roll*

I may have posted this in the "Party started" thread but I got nothing better to do so here come some more.


----------



## matthias

*Re: quick*



> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *RE lowering point (got to learn tha quote thingy
> But if it breaks it looks like it will smash you in the head!!
> Just seems like it could tear backwards ..and that would happen real fast.. *



Maybe I'm too cocky or just stupid but Elms are frigging solid and there was no shock loading that limb. I will take it as a lesson and probably not repeat it.


----------



## matthias

I guess I'm trying to get my post count up. I love viewing everyone elses pics so I better pay my dues. Here's the boss doing his thing (trying to remember how to tie knots).


----------



## matthias

One handed Sally doing some residential work. That's a tough habit to break....especially when you don't try.


----------



## matthias

*I'm almost done*

I'll finish with some recreational stuff. No hardhat no problem.


----------



## matthias

Warm December day.


----------



## matthias

I have a unfinshed roll of film (20 out of 24) that I may just develop anyway. Until then this is it.


----------



## Derek

nice set there matthias,,get the next roll out asap,dont mind me IM a bit of a safety freak is all...But nice enough not to mention the rest of my safty concerns about your ppe regards Derek...


----------



## Derek

*uglyness spreading*

Just somthing for the "other side of the world to wake up to..

Goodnite... regards Derek...


----------



## glens

> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *..now apparantly...I have to use "Folders"and stuff to sort these pics out??*


Well, that's part of your problem.&nbsp; Files are stored in directories.&nbsp; I don't know where the hell "folders" came from but the additional confusion certainly doesn't help people learn their way around a computer.&nbsp; Another idiotic thing to be suggesting as good is use of blank spaces in file/directory names...

Glen


----------



## Derek

*dont modems suck!*

Thats the least of my problems...Its not a chainsaw or a tree..
"It's just like a big fileing cabnet" she says.."you'll never find anything if you just through everything in together" ( hmmmm... 
obviously hasent looked in my file cabnet lately)..

thenoblankspaces is a good tip (hope your not keeping count...might co$t me a fortune) another of many...How fast do you type?? That is an awfull lot of typing(and correct spelling) in your PMs..

directories/files/names,folder at least I understood that term...
next thing,could you make my avatar sample 75 x75??
as clever as i've gotten (I can scan now!)carnt get it down??
Hows homelife? Derek...


----------



## glens

&nbsp;


----------



## MasterBlaster

That looks like a dead cat.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I sthil see a dead cat.


----------



## pbtree

And what's wrong with dead cat? It ain't bad with a little extra soy sauce....


----------



## MasterBlaster

I've ate my share in the PI.  

Tastes like chicken!


----------



## Derek

Cats cats cats...We are being invaded by them here!!
some "old mate" down thinks its a good idea to feed feral cats..
When a mine close here 27yrs ago,he took it upon himself to go back in the arvo and still feed them...heart was in the right place...
but yrs later there out of control!! 

Thanx guys but it comes through as bitmap, and wont "load" onto site. I've changed many things to jpeg but dont have that "prompt" on this one ... Can you re send in jpeg?

regards cathater:alien:


----------



## Derek

*coffeeanyone*

im sure theyl be nice shots rocky...when i can see them..
What happened to the small setting??`


----------



## Derek

*drivingmrrocky*

I can seeeeee theeee mountiannnnnn..Had a nice coffee while I waited Are you on the wrong side of the road??


----------



## Derek

oppps alright...wrong side of the car then...


----------



## a_lopa

i went and done 10minutes of chipping sharpened saws and took my groundie to chinese restaurant for lunch,got to look after people that look after me.still payed him for the day.lunch tax deductable


----------



## Derek

*nicesnax*

Award for boss of the day??


----------



## MasterBlaster

Well, my 'lil lunch breaks over. I gotta go to the zoo and climb a 90 ft dead pine with a DBH of about 10 inches. Dead, tall and skinny. It's a good thing I'm so little-framed!

Luckly, there's an even bigger pine kinda close, and I'll get up that first to tie-in to. It won't be any fun, though.


----------



## SilverBlue

It's after lunch and your still working? Wow overtime pay eh.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Well, that went good!

Just regular pay, Rob.


----------



## NeTree

Flopped (murdered) two oaks in the rain. So much for CHANCE of showers. Gotta go back tomorrow to remove (murder) a maple and trim a few other trees (mostly deadwooding).


----------



## Newfie

*"So much for CHANCE of showers"* 


You can be in charge of the weather forecast tomorrow.


----------



## NeTree

Oh sure... so it'll be MY fault next time...


----------



## Dadatwins

Don't you wish you could be wrong so many times and still get paid??
Dopey weather guessers


----------



## Stumper

Watched Rocky J.Squirrel huff and puff his way through 2 messy cottonwoods. He thinks it isn't fair that I don't supply an oxygen bottle for lowlanders. Brian climbs well and did a nice job on the trees even though the altitude beat him up today. Catalpa fun tomorrow!


----------



## glens

Yeah, Brian.&nbsp; After you get used to the altitude (BTW, you didn't get <i>quite</i> far enough west.&nbsp; Go up to the Tunnel, turn around, and look at the purple sky below you to the east -- yuck) you'll think you have "air injection" when you get to the lowlands again.

Glen


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

today i dropped a few 40 ft dead elms ..in pouring rain /thunder storm ,a long lasting beetch! got soaked through


----------



## SteveBullman

today i sat in the truck and waited for the rain to blow over, stayed lovely and dry


----------



## blue

we've been hedge cutting all day and not a sign of rain,infact it was nice and sunny all day.even broke into a sweat at one point


----------



## Derek

Rain down under to boyz..last 2 days solid..Is this why I take August off?? Frezzing cold rains all month, blows like a barstard... No its cause I can make a quick fortune in fire wood,and post ripping...


----------



## ORclimber

Took down a split ash on a busy road today. Got to try out a friends new mechanical flagger. He got to shoot promo video and I only had to pay for 1 flagger, so was a win win. Pretty cool idea, hope he sells a thousand next year. Too expensive for small operations, but great for big companies that do a lot of flagging. 

Here's a pic of the machine on a flyer he made a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Stumper

Butchered a hollow Catalpa instead of removing it completely. -The customer's call.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I was a remover myself, today. So to speak.  

Home by eleven...


----------



## NeTree

Murdered a maple, hacked up 2 oaks (slow removals). Gotta get rid of dem BAD limbs over da house!

oh, and deadwooded another oak.


----------



## Newfie

And didn't break anything,again!!! 


That maple needed killin'.


----------



## NeTree

It was taunting me... it was a justifiable tree-a-cide.


----------



## Newfie

You're gonna do the hard time though. I just disposed of the evidence.


----------



## NeTree

LMFAO!

Still thinking of yesterday; talk about precision felling, eh?


----------



## Newfie

Why wouldn't it be precision? Fine use of a real open faced notch and the world famous tapered hinge.


----------



## Stumper

Her is a pic of the Squirrel preparing to reduce the poor Catalpa.


----------



## Derek

Hey stumper you just were the 10,000th veiwer on this thread Congradulations boyz...kepp it up Derek...........


----------



## SilverBlue

Ten thousandth viewer wins an all expense paid trip to Disneyland courtesy of Butch
Congrats Stumper!
Myself I have a weasel tree company around here bidding so low it’s disgusting, will search and destroy.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Justin can't go anywhere right now, he's training a new climber!


----------



## SilverBlue

That's ok send him up here I'll whip him into shape in no time


----------



## luke montelius

:angry2:


----------



## Derek

.. Use the "force" Luke Use the force.....


----------



## a_lopa

started removing(mass suicide)some gums and blackwoods.most are hollow with dirt and possums living in them.boring work but its all $$$


----------



## a_lopa

talked them into leaving a few oaks(developers)they like money more than me


----------



## Rob Murphy

*Pruned a cedar*

Here a pic


----------



## Rob Murphy

Try again


----------



## Derek

*reallyclearphotos*

Good work aussie,,Nice to see SOMETHING left...most developers just dozze the lot...

Up here on the line if you had to cut a tree that has something living in it ...A guy with "natural boxes" would come along(sometimes with a bucket) Climb the tree and haul up the "bird boxes" and tec screw them to the rest of the tree....Then much further down put a black plasitc membrain around it(I think to stop predators)..

Also had some delays with sturborn Koalas...Cant take to them like 'RACCONS'..Another time I found myself looking at a 4ft goana...Burnt that prussic loop out real quick...I think that tree still stands and will have to go back when the damm things not home...Saying that..I now wish I left a
Through line in it..Bloody big trees,wide anyway, Angoffras(apple gums) do you get them down there?...take care ...Derek...


----------



## a_lopa

dont get many apple gum around my way im inbetween 2 ranges so its not far to any thing really,lots swamp gum n mountain ash,blackwood, wattle.when i was line clearing was funny trimming near koalas theyd be so stoned on the leaf they wouldnt move just look at you with eyes rolling around.i was telling stumper about the rules of pulling up for natives in the outback but thought id better delete the post.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

what did i do today??? F. A... ..pouring with rain


----------



## Derek

What kind of natives....animals or people....WHAT RULES...


----------



## TreeSheep

Moving into furniture making. Buyer collects...

(hope the pic works)


----------



## Gord

today i started a four day weekend. this morning i went to grab some gear out of my truck and took some pics and video of the job the fellows were doing. please see the 'mini documentary thread.'


----------



## Derek

Hi there Treesheep...Nice chair...a little heavey?

Was there a cat in it?? ha ha ha..

next time try something like this...Yoy might be able to deliver it yourself next time....Keep posting...Derek


----------



## arboromega

spike up 70' pine removed it. loaded wood with bobcat


----------



## Bradley

What did I do today? Finished recovering! I got started at 2pm removing 14 pines 2 days ago. At 9:30 I dropped the last spar standing. Went home to sleep, got up and went back to cut 3 more for a neighbor and skid wood out with an ATV and my Jeep as well as chip alot of brush and clean up until 2:00.

I only do this part time usually a few days a month. Before now the most I had cut in one day was ten and that left me stove up for 2 days. 

For you guys that climb multiple trees daily, my hat's off to you! 

As an aside, what's the most trees you guys have climbed and cut in one day?


----------



## Derek

*lots of trees*

Hey bradley...Dont wont to sound like i'm BRAGGING but on this 500klm power line (350kv) thats 1000k counting both sides...
my personal best is 20 before lunch...But an average day i'll get 20 - 50 trees done..Generally the trees are so close I dont go to 
ground,just get from tree to tree....Lots quicker....I'll often have lunch in the trees....I dont know any job anywere that would give you the oppertuinity to climb 8000 tress a year...Derek


----------



## Derek

*photosallmixedup*

Hey there again,,tHATS NOT THE SHOT I WANTED....

If you want to see more go to the end of "footplates"

Or bout page 100 of "party started"

I used a different program there ..much smaller pics...Take care...


----------



## Bradley

But are you doing any lowering or cut-n-toss? Have to miss any obstruction underneath? If I'm cutting the tree down I usually end up on a spar that less than half the height of the tree nest to it so I can't transfer from tree to tree.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Say whut?


----------



## Derek

hi bradley...Dont get me wrong this is not tree care...I have to constantly remind my self "i'm now in the power bussiness"

Some lowering involved,the odd fence,"habitat" or procteced spieces....Is it to risky to get a line into the "next tree" before you come down and drop the section your in?

The thing about this work,is I allways need to create an exit for the higer branches to fall through...These stringys tear all the way to ground and if you hit a lower branch,with a higer one the tree has to go compleatly..I feel that my cutting skill in the stringys are pretty good, and tend to miss most other branches..

In saying that..I sometimes need to be tied into 3 trees at once...
Cant get that branch till that one goes....Chit carnt get that one either...have to get that bloody branch first...Some times I have both ends of two ropes (4 P.O.A)tied in...

Now before anyone gets up me about it..remember I dident stand on the ground for 20 mins analizing which one first...I was allready in the trees...Just go up and start cutting..if theres somthing in the way go and move it ..leave the rope there
so you can get back easy..Just DONT hit the rope you left with the other branch...All lots of fun...Derek


----------



## NeTree

There goes Butch one-handing his saw again... shame on you!


----------



## MasterBlaster

It just _looks_ like I'm one-handing it!


----------



## NeTree

I relocated a small pine and a couple hawethorns.









Into the chipper.


----------



## Stumper

Went fishing with Brian and Kenn (Rocky J. Squirrell and Outonalimb). High in the 50's and rain today.

Photo by Rocky J. Squirrell.


----------



## NeTree

Nice view!

 I need a vacation.


----------



## Stumper

So when are you headed out Erik?


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## Stumper

Okay-I just have to go find the right number.


----------



## Stumper

Oops. Those are the deer but there is a better pic.


----------



## ORclimber

Nice fish! May have to go chase salmon on the Columbia this weekend.


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by Stumper _
> *So when are you headed out Erik? *


Whenever the schedule permits; looking like sometime in January.


----------



## Stumper

Warning. The water is really COLD then.-Some of it is pretty hard too!


----------



## NeTree

LMAO...

It's okay, I plan on going SOUTH... FAR SOUTH...

Like, so's I can pee on the equator south.


----------



## Stumper

While peeing on the equator note that the water in the bowl doesn't swirl-just falls toward the center of the earth. I hope you are flushed with success. 



Sorry, horribly bad pun.


----------



## NeTree

That's okay, I have a 5-year old. I've heard worse.


----------



## glens

> _Originally posted by Stumper _
> *Warning. The water is really COLD then.*


It was about this time of year a couple decades ago when I lived in the Yampa valley.&nbsp; I and my brother-in-law hiked several miles up/in to a small pair of lakes somewhere south of Hayden for a couple day stay.&nbsp; Someone had evidently brought in some brook trout (they aren't native there, are they?) and while catching some of the orange-meat dinner I got my little Mepps (solo hook) snagged about 30' out.&nbsp; The water was clear (naturally) and shallow, so I took my boots and wool socks off to wade in to retrieve it.&nbsp; I didn't dally around and by the time I got back to shore, my feet were blue.&nbsp; I guess what you said reminded me...

Fishing for trout in the Rockies west of the Divide totally spoiled me for fishing.&nbsp; That and the (paved) roads in conjunction with my V45 Interceptor are two aspects of living out there I really miss.

Glen


----------



## Derek

*Iwantoseit*

Hi glens what a v45intercepter look like???
Any chance of a pic??..........It's nice being at home again....

Justin is that Sherlock holmes lurking in all that fog????????
What a shot(large still) Is that what you call holidays....Looks cold as hell to me...


----------



## glens

Hi Derek.

Hmm, the browser window title says "Reply to Topic" but this seems somehow a little off...

I don't have a scanner so I can't show you what <i>mine</i> looked like.&nbsp; I did a quick google for it and found this <a href="http://www.mcreports.com/Pages/Indivbikes/Honda/VF700-750.html" target="_blank">blurb</a>.&nbsp; Mine ended up with slightly less turn signals, mirrors, etc. and slightly more race pipes and other go-fast acoutrements (and an about-10-grit-polished-clutch cover and fairing -- it's amazing how far one of those can slide!).

In the early '80s the AMA roadracing "superbike" class was for bikes based on stock machines, limited to 1025 (I think) cc and smaller.&nbsp; They changed it to <i>mostly</i> stock and dropped it to 750 cc for 1983 (I think).&nbsp; Honda produced a chain-drive version of their new V-4 water-cooled engine, mounted it in a killer frame with a 16" front wheel, and cleaned up for the first couple of years.&nbsp; It was evidently the first ever production motorcycle which could reliably lift its rear wheel off the ground while braking.&nbsp; Changing rate of speed in the other direction made the other end respond similarly.&nbsp; It was a bit heavy but worked extremely well.

I averaged better than 10,000 miles a year for the first couple of years, living at 7,000 ft elevation in the Rocky Mountains (western slope) and even dabbled in actual racing.

You're going to get me all sad thinking about it...

When I moved to the midwest (east of the Mississippi river but west of the eastern mountains) the greater population making use of the roadways caused a change in my desire to ride much.

Glen


----------



## a_lopa

nice fish shot stumper,trout??not bad sizes by the looks


----------



## Derek

*sorryboutthread*

Thanks fer the "remind" about the topic glens....
Technicaly, You did "something"today even if it was off the topic... 
And posted it for me thanx.....least now I know it"s a bike...
The term Interceptor for most of us in oz, dont know bout your thoughts aussie, Was a 76-77 xc ford falcon sedan that the cops used on the highways....They proberly used the term for later models but my brother had an ex-interceptor cop car that used to just about suck your eyes through the back of your neck...Awsome power in it...

Bikes and I dont get along anymore,3 months in hospitial at 17,
off a GSX1100,es tended to put a bit of sence into me...

Stumper, How many warm places that have fish, did yuz have to drive past to find all that cold??? 

must really love your fishing....ENJOY IT..........Derek....


----------



## Stumper

Yes they were trout-Rainbows and one Rainbow/Cuthroat hybrid. THe whole area was chilled yesterday by a cold front. From highs near 90 degrees fahrenheit down to the mid 50s. Todays high in Canon City is forecast to be 72.-Right now it is 50 and foggy. Yes, I love fishing but I've been too busy to fish more than a couple of days since spring.-Gotta correct that!


----------



## glens

Derek, I learned what your Interceptor was via "Mad Max".&nbsp; I upset a GS1100R owner one day while riding down the highway in top gears at about 60 MPH when I suggested we roll-on the throttles and see what happens.&nbsp; For the first couple of seconds he'd pull about 5' ahead faster than me, then I'd just walk away from him.&nbsp; Every time.&nbsp; To be fair, he did weigh probably 20 lb more than me and that's a factor.

Justin, you need to charge much more.&nbsp; That will give you more time to fish and the same amount of money to do it with; hopefully.&nbsp; My favorite trout was the kind that hybridized with my gizzard.

Glen


----------



## Derek

*gottostayontrack*

somthing like this...
That bike must of been somthing eles, on another thread i would of asked you,how many gears? at 100ks did either of you down change berofe "rolling on" the gas? and would really want to know what would happen if the gsx got to its power band..I would of thought it would SCREAM past you..But not on this thread...Derek...

photo was STOLEN from aussie's post s o m e w h e r e ..

Just checked photo thats not an xc must be earlier xb model.


----------



## Derek

*tringtostayontrack*

Hey stumper...lots of warm weather comming..and we have these.

but your gunna need a bigger boat....Derek...


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Geez Louise!!!*

That guy is _really_ holding that all by himself?

I smell a photoshop!


----------



## Derek

*notthatgood*

come on mb I'm still tring to resize stuff...thatwould take a lot more talent than i have.....ITS ALL FISH...and look at his neck and hands...BTW its not the biggest carp over here either......seen much bigger...Derek...


----------



## SilverBlue

But do they taste as good as trout  Derek where was it pulled from lake or river?


----------



## Derek

*whatabouttrees*

hi rob they are disscusting to eat..Some folks like them..yuk..
from a river near moree N.S.W...

I think aussie would have more info,on eueropen(?) carp
the rivers are infested in parts of VIC..They get used as "jonny carp" fertilizer here, spectacular results..finaly someone came up with something to do with them...

our best here IMO would be 1,coral trout,2, pearl perch(chicken of the sea)...I'll stop there..Dont want a fight on my hands...
might post more fishin pics on "off the topic forum" later D..


----------



## a_lopa

> _Originally posted by SilverBlue _
> *But do they taste as good as trout  Derek where was it pulled from lake or river? *



mainly harvested for fertilizer,europeans love eating them.summers coming up ill post you some real fish(red snapper etc)90 mile beach my favorite spot 2 hours is enough for a few days of good fish,plenty of shark,flathead,trout im not much into but i did catch one 2.5kg brown.


----------



## Derek

*notreesagain*

What the hell, no one has posted anything bout trees fer ages.
Hows this red emperor...and butch, I took this photo myself no photoshop here either...

good to see someone can spell,,,Thanx aussie...


----------



## a_lopa

there awesome eating fish(red emporer)making me hungry.i bet you didnt give that one away.


----------



## Derek

*enoughaboutfishing*

I wasent going to kiss it either lol (do you think the yanks will get that) 

When they wake up over there(im refering to the time difference)
there going to "up us" over all this fishinchit...


----------



## Stumper

No, We wouldn't try to "Up you" on those fish- As soon as we got into a fish contest a certain Kiwi would come along and put aussies and yanks in our repective places! 
Back to trees-I pruned a Siver Maple yesterday-No big thing except I brokeloose from my handhold getting ready to swing back off a limbwalk and headed for the trunk face first instead of feet first-fended off but jammed my right thumb-Seperated the nail halfway back into the nailbed and sprained the base joint.-Ouch. Kept working and removed a birch and ground the stump. 2 large stumps to grind this morning.-Work safe all.:angel:


----------



## MasterBlaster

That's still too big for tha Glenster!


----------



## Newfie

I'm sure he'll let us know next week after he's done loading it.


----------



## husky runner

so how many lbs. was that carp we get 40 + pounders here along the saint lawrence river in upstate n.y. don' t advise you eat them though .


----------



## glens

Brian,

That's a perfect size file.&nbsp; Glad to hear you made it home okay, but sorry you didn't swing some closer on one leg or the other.

What's a signature?&nbsp; Am I supposed to go to my options page and enable them for some reason?

Glen


----------



## a_lopa

hes getting there


----------



## a_lopa

forgot the pic


----------



## Derek

*backtowork*

G'day veiwers, I got organized..
Unloaded my truck, (bit there in its self) Took the kids seats out of Toni's car and installed them in the duel cab, were swaping vehicles for the week. Kids are REALLY excited about that. Wish I could say the same bout Toni. Its my last week of annaul leave and am going on my annual pilgramge to help out all my rellies on the gold coast, sister in law needs a tree done,mum needs her garden dug younger bro wants the slab benchtops i did for him in his shop retouched, and my sister want to give ME some help with puters..She's been hearing about my new found interest, greatly stimulated by this site. I read and lernt so much from this site over the last year, I carnt beleive I dident registrar sooner.

Thats a hint fer all you lerkers out there  

Really looking forward to going to a CITY, shopping at a real arbour store.WOW I love tax return time...

Any way guys thanx for all the advice in the last three weeks it has certainly helped with wot not to buy..

A week up there then back to the power line..With new toys i'm really looking forward to it... Take good care... Derek...


Aussie do you want me to pick him up a file guide while i'm there..
It will help him keep the file FLATTER...Nice pic


----------



## matthias

Here's somewhat of a "before" shot. Can you see me? I can't wait to get a digital camera.


----------



## matthias

Years ago some moron topped this tree and now half of it is dead. What a surprise.


----------



## matthias

We don't have a Big Shot and after several tries of the two handed, between the legs method I got mad and threw the bag overhand to get my tie-in point.


----------



## matthias

Still tied in to the healthy half of this tree. Wasn't too excited about going up this stem though.


----------



## matthias

And we're done.


----------



## matthias

Here's a job I don't envy.


----------



## matthias

Deadwooding and roof clearance.


----------



## John Stewart

> _Originally posted by matthias _
> *Here's a job I don't envy. *



Hey I think I know that dude!
Is that guy's name Rob and does he like to rock climb at Rattle Snake Point?
Let me know?
John


----------



## matthias

Nope. They say everybody has a twin though.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Here's my twin!*

He looks just like me!


----------



## matthias

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *Some nice shots, Matthias. Nice job on the deadwooding/ restoration on that tree. Around here no one would think you trimmed the tree unless you gutted all the green out of the center.  *



Sad to say but not that long ago that's exactly what I would have done. The guy that taught me figured all trees had to be trimmed to look like a boulevard elm. Pick a certain height more than halfway up and cut everything green out. Make it look like a piece of broccoli.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I tried to get em to practice a rescue today, but nobody wanted to play...


----------



## BigJohn

I think that with a big belly you can't see the ground so there is less to be afraid of. Like with tall open trees some people are more scared than it was thick and can't see the ground. 

I was feeling it today. I hadn't climbed much in months or not the kind you don in a big pruneing. I think I should have been sent to a fat farm for a week before this one. It help that my helper in the tree just wanted to cut and make nests instead of cleaning the bottom up a bit or getting his own hangers. I spent more time chaseing his hangers than pruning my half. At least I never lost my patience today. Yesterday I lost our truck and stump grinder. It was right where I parked it but never saw it. I was even makeing calls to see who came and took it. Allergies suck.


----------



## pe5572

will if your helper made the nest and all you did was clean it up he did all thte prunning.


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## a_lopa

monday-rain tuesday-removed 2 pines 4 man crew.wed-trimmed cypress hedge (ht 75 roof of truck),removed shrubs for development.thurs removed 2 eucys over shed,deadwood fine prune jap maple,removed plums petost, dead wood l/amber.fri-my favorite go grind stumps and collect$$$excavator work sat .had a logger working with me(too wet out bush)ill give credit where its due he sharpens real good.


----------



## matthias

Removal.


----------



## matthias

Top tied off for a little ride.


----------



## matthias

I think this was a case of last cut syndrome but I realized that wasn't the best rigging point if I wanted to stay in the tree, so I tied a pull line, came down and yanked it over. The next day I went back up with a block and rigged everything from the same spar. That worked a lot better.


----------



## Derek

hey matthis...great shots..Makes me wonder was the tree or the house there first....Man thats so close to the house...How do they let them get so tall and so close.. good work bro...take care now


----------



## ORclimber

Feel like I'm at a phc crossroads, after being on the fence over it for a year. Killed spider mites today. Going to treat 2 oaks with cambistat tomorrow. An arborist friend in Portland emailed about a property he wants injected with merit. The allure of easy $.


----------



## MasterBlaster

It seems like pine trees are all I'm doing lately. These two were my project for this morning. I did the biggest, green one first. The dead one was last.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Here's the top of the first one, thrown at 36 feet.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Well, what's up with that???


----------



## MasterBlaster

Well, that sucks. I wonder what I'm doing wrong now?


----------



## Base

well today i ran over a cat last friday was my boss's dog (had to be put down)  and then hit a pot hole in the road and have trashed me alloy wheel on me S3 and i was not speeding on any occasions.......apart from that conifer hell though i did some dead wooding of a nice sized ash yesterday ............it can only get better


----------



## SteveBullman

blackthorn


----------



## glens

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Well, that sucks. I wonder what I'm doing wrong now? *


Both "played" fine here, except for "physical" dimensions.&nbsp; What are you seeing on your end?

Glen


----------



## MasterBlaster

A hyper text transfer protocol...  


A buncha crazy alien letters.

But ya'll can see it? 
_WTF???_


----------



## Jumper

Poured rain here this morning so I drove to Toronto and played hooky/hockey for a couple of hours. Actually the excuse was I had to check up on my parents' house as they are away. Had a great game and will do likewise again tomorrow before driving back to the country.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I TD the biggest freaking sweetgum today, with power lines on one side just to make it interesting. I had most of the lower limbs out by the time my photographer took some shots.

And it was a _GREAT_ weather day!


----------



## MasterBlaster

I could see the storm damage in Fla from up there!


----------



## MasterBlaster

After 5 hours in this tree, I was ready to hit the ground. So to speak.


----------



## MasterBlaster

This guy runs 36" bars on both his 046 and 066. I keep telling him to put a 24" on the 046, but he likes to see me slinging a danged three foot bar!


----------



## Gord

great pics MB! i've never seen a sweetgum near that size. i guess we really don't have any old ones around here.


----------



## MasterBlaster

That bar was way-stoopid long. I think I'll beech at him more about it. He loves to hear me beech!


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Uh-oh!!!*

SAW FIGHT!!!


----------



## Stumper

Long bars have their place. I have one saw with a 34" bar-ready when needed. The day in and day out stuff can be cut better, faster and more safely with 20-24 inch bars. As Butch said-36" on the 046 when he also has an 066 with a 36incher is "way stoopid long". I got a 28" bar on my PP7900. The jury is still out-I'm not sure whether I prefer a 24" or the 28".


----------



## MasterBlaster

I think one saw with a 36, and another with a 24 is _purrfect!_ :angel:


----------



## John Stewart

*Lightning!*

Hey Butch 
Was that Sweet Gum struck by lighting?


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yo John, nothing gets by you, eh?


----------



## NeTree

Nice full day...


in the rain. =(


Started off on one job, murdered a pine and a poplar, all done by 10:30. Still raining.

Got to the second job about noon, all fine-pruning/deadwooding to 20 or so trees, from small ornamentals to 80' plus trees. 4 hours later with a 4-man crew, in the rain, done.

Would have been a pretty good day, except for... rain.


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## John Stewart

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Yo John, nothing gets by you, eh? *



I wish


----------



## John Stewart

> _Originally posted by rborist1 _
> *Butchy zen wan,
> 
> Everything gets by John..............but not lil ol me! *



Hey play nice, us Alberta boy's got to stick together 
Grew up just outside of Drayton Valley
Later
John


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## Gypo Logger

Hi Rborist, how does the 335 run?
John


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by Gord _
> * i've never seen a sweetgum near that size. *



Nor I, 'til today!


----------



## Gypo Logger

Glad to hear it Rborist. Husky has 19 362XPG's left. You might be able to get one from your Husky dealer for 625 CDN. I was thinking of buying them all and pedaling them below the border, but the exchange is too low to give much of a deal. Ed is building me a 7900 Dolmar, as if I need another saw.
John


----------



## a_lopa

25'' is perfect for 46.....''it doesnt matter if you win by an inch or a mile winnings,winning''who said that?


----------



## a_lopa

removed 2 ash 60' 3 alders 30' 2 cypress20' and trimmed a few others along the way,they got alteced,got some water side murders tommorow


----------



## Derek

*upthereagain*

WARRRHOOOOO.....

I climbed up a tree....rain stopped for 1/2 an hour, long enough
to try everything out. Exellent....

The new rope is slippery,and my old prussic loops are way to long, but that will change real soon. Got a few meters of cord, different colors, coming with my flipline tommorow and the rope will get a fast thrasing with a few "contras" as soon as it slows down to a reasonable "pouring" with rain 

The ground will be way to wet here for the next couple of days,
to go bush,so it's worked in well...

009 will take a bit of getting used to AGAIN But before I met an 020 one day, it's all I ever used... I'm not complaining im in the trees again(safely). Toni's got a 4wd to get around in,the kids love it and I get my truck back compleat with brand spanking new motor.....Yes, I told some of you, but The misses blew up the truck  It dident like the extra 200 klms a day we have been doing latley...

How I come to have this other motor,is a histericial story for another time..

Thanks again guys for all your help and support...Derek...


----------



## a_lopa

you should tell Derek(about the motor)heres a mate of mine world champ boxer,man hes funny!when he got inducted into hall of fame he didnt have the $ for the trip,so whats he do RING THE PRIME MINISTER LOL,"ah can i get a few dollars,got to go to some do in america'',funnily enough he gave him the money but said''only this once'' wise move LOL true story.


----------



## a_lopa

forgot pic


----------



## Derek

*ledgendlopa*

Thats Lional Rose!! SUPERSTAR downunder...

O.k there all asleep over there anyway...

As I seem to have every dead,dying and dessesed DYNA in the southern hemisphere( little 3 ton trucks) I got a call from one of our native freinds, he needed to "get a few bits" for his coaster bus (runs the same engine)..Cool, the wife was happy, allways keen to disolve the DYNASCLUB from down the back...


I dropped in a head and a set of conrods to the engine shop for him...A couple of weeks later he and his tribe pile in and off they go. They pick up the caravan thats been in storage, and head back to the shack they've being camping in..

"On the pizz" (great aussie expression) they got, and got, and got...Once they all passed out, the candel in the van did as most candels do, and started a fire in the van....The people in the house saved the people in the van, but the van in turn set fire to the house....UHF raidos are very common here and while us rural fighters are on the way(town guys will be 40-50mins) I keep getting updates from the seen....

I had a pretty good idea of what to expect when we got there..

Van engulffed---house engulfed---back of coasterbus on fire HMMMMM (the pri#k never did pay me for the head) "COME ON GUYS WE CAN SAVE THE MOTOR"....i'm out there, swinging a chain with a grappel hook, hooks on to the back of our fire truck.."'DRIVE DRIVE DRIVE" the lads are out with the hoses..
We saved the motor...Bits of burning caravan falling off everywhere...Chit it must of looked funny..

"WHAT ABOUT THE BLOODY HOUSE" the sober ones are yelling...
"Have a bloody look at it" I yell back "nothing I can do" ...but the motor now thats worth saving...

There was your "odd complaint" it seems about the incedent...."Arnt they suppossed to do somthing about the house?"
I had to front up to the regional cheif about it to (first for me?)

He was so stokked that I scored a good motor for my truck."Bout bloody time you got somthing out of all the chit you do for us"
and laughfed our heads off about all the gossip floating around..Could you imagine some of the stories floating around a small place like this?...I couldent.. but hey I got a new motor with 42klms on it , and old mate that had the bus..If the guy whose house he burnt down catches up with him, lets just say i could easily get 500k out of the engine before he'll want it back...

As far as the homeowner went, he was happy for all the burnt stuff to be out of there...

I'll put its new engine number on the forms tommorow...been busy as a lizzed drinkin, got to go check out whats been going on around here...Best of luck,Derek...


----------



## a_lopa

good save derek!


----------



## Jumper

Frances has arrived with up to five inches of rain expected before nightfall. Needless to say an indoors kinda day.


----------



## John Stewart

> _Originally posted by Jumper _
> *Frances has arrived with up to five inches of rain expected before nightfall. Needless to say an indoors kinda day. *



Ya ditto that!
I guess we shouldn't complain but we just get some rain so we can't work and they get so much that they have to much work or no trees to work on!!!!! 
Ah we are never happy!
Later
John


----------



## MasterBlaster

After spending the last two days trimming/DE-VINING three pecan trees, I'm gonna order a Corona handsaw ASAP.

I love my Zubat, but it ain't worth a crap for de-vining. I'll still use my Zubat, but when it's a de-vining mission I'm gonna break out the Corona.


----------



## John Stewart

Why Butch?
I only use a Corona but what is your thinking?
Later
John


----------



## MasterBlaster

Hey John, getcha a Zubat. Just ignore the price. 

But keep yur Corona for the vine jobs.

A pitcher is worth a thousand words...


----------



## John Stewart

Thanks MB
I see loud and clear!
I will try one out and let you know! 
Later
John


----------



## MasterBlaster

I garontea you'll like it, except for vines. Just remember to ignore the price. Get yur 'ole lady to order it, it won't seem so bad.


----------



## jimmyq

Zubat vs. Ibuki


----------



## jimmyq

and scabbards..


----------



## MasterBlaster

Dang Paul, that's a big sucker!

I want one!!!


----------



## jimmyq

its a bit of a pig tho MB. heavy, funky scabbard, but I like it to rock through bigger branches compared to the Zubie. I was making a retaining wall of 4x4 pressure treated and the paving stones installer was floored when I pulled out my zubat to cut the timbers. I let him touch the finish cut and he was surprised it was so clean for a non carpentry saw.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by jimmyq _
> *its a bit of a pig tho MB.*



Hey, I can dig it!


----------



## BigJohn

Is that dinner tonight? Looks good and a light beer. Whats up with that. You want something light try scotch and water or just straight scotch. I will be doing the NY strip tonight at Fridays. I need something good after the food poisoning yesterday. I hear the water in the town was bad but the news came a bit too late for me. My boss told me when I called to see if we were still on for a crane removal at a cemetary tomorrow.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Well, the lite beer has a shot of whiskey in it.

It's all aboot the carbs, especially after dusk.


----------



## jkrueger

I had a great day climbing, ..., and I got to try all the poses in MB's pics. Everybody loved it.

Jack


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Beware!*

Some of my pose's are patented!


----------



## jimmyq

well done MB


----------



## murphy4trees

looks like you're ready for the cross or something there butch....

Hope you still got somethin going with the ladies... lot to offer there... but you might have to leave the computer behind on dates


----------



## jkrueger

*Re: Beware!*



> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Some of my pose's are patented!
> 
> 
> 
> *



I didn't do any of the gay ones so I should be OK?

Jack


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by murphy4trees _
> *looks like you're ready for the cross or something there butch....
> 
> Hope you still got somethin going with the ladies... lot to offer there... but you might have to leave the computer behind on dates *



Nah, I ain't the coxman I appear to be. I scare most females, and alternative lifestyles don't appeal to me. Why? You gotta eligable woman chomping at tha bit? Lemme know... 

Hey, dating would be a good reason to get a laptop!


----------



## glens

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Well, the lite beer has a shot of whiskey in it.*


I like the garnish, Butch.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yes, it does add to the ambience...


----------



## jkrueger

> _Originally posted by glens _
> *I like the garnish, Butch. *



Ya, what was it, weird, oh yes, forgot the days I live in the south on the gulf. They had funny stuff served out as food. I learned and ended up likeing it all.

Jack


----------



## Stumper

Actually what I did yesterday. Removals, removals, removals-I'm clearing the lot a junker trailer park used to occupy. Several small elms ,some small plums and a couple of big elms came down yesterday. One elm was a 4 footer(dbh)-I had trouble getting that one to go ahead and fall-back weighted and (more significantly) into the teeth of the wind. Had toi double up on the wedges to get it to go. A Family of wood rats stopped into visit the job site. They had been taking down 3 monster cottonwoods a block away. I bid that job but didn't want it. These guys rented a portable lift and topped them out ( there wasn't room to fell all three- 1 I would have dropped whole but the others had to be reduced in height to fit into the drop zone.) they came rolling up in the unmarked Pick-up with firewood racks to see if I wanted to share. I've got 1 4 ft dbh Cottonwood to remove on the lot-has a lean to the east where it could reach the powerlines and neighboring carwash/convenience store. My plan is to fell it North. I asked what they wanted to knock of some limbs on the south side.-$250 . I said no thanks and the head rat started asking how many big cottonwoods I'd dropped. ("I don't know-quite a few") He comes back with "I'm a big timber logger from Oregon adn I've dropped thousands of 'em. You can't trust Cottonwood to hinge." I told them if they wanted to drop the lower limbs on the southeast side for $100 to go ahead -it would make it easier to drop the rest. Little Squeaker takes over from Head Rat and says, "I'll run the lift if you'll put a man up to do the cutting-It'll only take a half hour." I said "No thanks." He says " Well, I'm real good at running the lift-done it a bunch but if I have to run the lift and cut it'll take like 2 and a half hours. If you put a guy up there we can knock it out for $100." I smiled and said "It's not worth it to me.". to put this in perspective. I'm far from a great climber but it'll take me less than an hour to go up and drop those limbs off the southeast side. It doesn't even have to be done but with the east lean I would like to make sure it is biased a little to the North before I fell it. Mr. "always LOW cost" -(his ad in the local paper)- trying to intimidate me into riding a lift for his scuzzy looking helper and pay for the "priviledge" is laughable.


----------



## NeTree

Day of rest my arse...


Started off my day taking apart a 60' tall hemlock (Guy, it's okay... it was already dead from adelgid); well, actuall TWO of 'em. Was supposed to be only one... but anyhow...

While about halfway through that job, got called for an emergency removal: 46" DBH red oak uprooted and landed on a nursing home... more on that in a minute...

Finish the first job, light out to dump and go bang out a 20 minute quickie; 2 more hemlocks being removed to be replaced later with something more suitable.

Anyhow, roll up on the emergency removal at 5pm to secure the tree, finally finished just into dark. Got everything off the roof, have to go back tomorrow (and probably for a couple days afterwards) to deal with the rest of the mess.

Turns out a few nice spears pierced the roof in more places than a sideshow freak. And I don't mean they just cracked the ceiling, either. I'll try to get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## NeTree




----------



## Stumper

I climbed the Cottonwood mentioned above. Didn't hurry but glanced at my watch before starting up and again when I hit the ground. Skinned the southeast side of the tree in 35 minutes. So much for woodrats and lifts. Haven't felled the tree yet-there were others to do. Matt bucked and chipped the 4 ft dbh elm that we dumped friday evening while I climbed the Cottonwood and then 2 smallish elms that were wrapped around the cablevision carrier. Topped those out to 10 foopt stumps then dumped 2 30+"elms. We got those bucked and chipped (mostly). Gave 2 bids and dumped the truck. me tired puppy.


----------



## a_lopa

snaped belt on grinder first thing this morning $400


----------



## jimmyq

good and rainy this AM, customer called ; sick daughter going to doctor wanted to resched for tomorrow. Fine with me, went to my parents place where the nephew was being babysat, had coffee with my ma, took a nap with the nephew (2 years old and didnt want to nap until I lay down on the couch), had a bite of lunch, chatted with my pops. Went to visit a couple friends for coffee, toured a wholesale nursery, home by 4. Gathered up the pole saw and lopper for tomorrows fruit tree assault. and hopefully home by 3:30 to watch the world cup of hockey final game where us Canuckians are fightin for gold with the Fins. 

My superstitions are in order. Had my team canada jersey on, gretzky tuck (those who know, know), opened a can of molson canadian at the beginning of each period, wife not allowed in tv room, hot wings and fries for dinner.


----------



## Jumper

Those fries should have been poutine; for the uninitiated fries with curd cheese and gravy on the top, a Quebec delicacy.

I think the Finns are going to give Team Canada a run for their money. 

Probably the last pro hockey for a while with the looming strike.

Yesterday another idle day spending money, and today little more.......I am going to remove a number of dead trees in this campground in return for leaving my trailer here for the winter.


----------



## Gord

I topped a great big old fir today...had to be done. The clients had a garage put in about 4 feet from its base, chopped a bunch of sizable roots off. It was fairly exposed to winds and at about 115' and 4.5' DBH it would do a lot of damage regardless of where it fell. It had been topped at around 40' and had three codominant tops above the old topping site so it was a heavy tree. I spent today speedlining off the limbs and tops and got one of the spars rigged down. I'll take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*I made a mess...*


----------



## NeTree

Kinda diversified day. Some ROW work in the (rainy) AM, removal of a maple of some sort (no leaves, no bark, barely any wood) in the PM. Played around in this oak for a bit:


----------



## Stumper

Forgot to get the camera out! I played Groundie for Kenn Outonalimb Shawcroft today. We pruned 2 large Cottonwoods and an Ash. (plus a small Ash and a Juniper that I did from the ground). Kenn is quite a good climber.


----------



## NeTree

Isn't it nice to take a break from the lead role once in awhile? =)


----------



## Stumper

Yeah, Of course, since these were my jobs, I was still the lead-sorta.-I explained our goals and pretty much let Kenn do his thing-just giving him the ground view occassionally so he would know what was hiding from him.


----------



## Stumper

Aww Brian, Canon city is only 5332 ft.


----------



## a_lopa

i suppose this is old school but why reinvent the wheel,other qoute was a crane


----------



## MasterBlaster

Clean out your pm box, Aussie.


----------



## glens

> _Originally emailed by aussie_lopa:_
> *sorry to be a pain but could youi clear up my pic in ''what ya do today''thanks*


Something like this?

&nbsp; <font face="fixed" size="-1">convert -resize 60% -gamma 2 -sharpen 0x1 16299.jpg 16299.jpeg</font>


----------



## MasterBlaster

Dang Glen, that's good work. I've recently acquired Photoshop 7.0, now I've got to figure it out.


----------



## Stumper

Missed, missed and missed some more-Nether Kenn nor I could hit with the throwbag today. But we finally got 'em done.

My camera has lousy resolution but here is Kenn gettin' the tips.


----------



## Jumper

Came into town (Toronto) Thursday night, played a little hockey yesterday and drove my parents to Pearson International this morning so they could catch a flight to San Diego. Sitting here on my butt contemplating the drive back to the trailer this afternoon.Gotta like Staurdays. I have a job interview Monday so see what will happen....


----------



## a_lopa

thanks glen,couldnt see the service line,can now


----------



## matthias

Saturday morning spruce removal.


----------



## matthias

Saturday afternoon maple trim that was a favor for a friend of a friend. There was never any mention of paying us but it was fun to do anyway.


----------



## matthias

This limb wasn't growing straight up and down and it was over the driveway so there really wasn't any choice but to cut it off.


----------



## matthias

Almost done.


----------



## matthias

Bring out the beers. This guy spent the night before in the drunk tank. He says that he got tangled up with a large native fellow and the guards had to come in and slam the two of them to the floor. I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## matthias

Here's an ash trim from Friday. It's not often we even see the blue sky this "summer". That's all for now.


----------



## MasterBlaster

That driveway limb looked like it had a good lateral you coulda cut it back to. It had to go just because it was over the driveway?

Keep posting!


----------



## matthias

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *That driveway limb looked like it had a good lateral you coulda cut it back to. It had to go just because it was over the driveway?
> 
> *



Yeah I know I could have made more of an effort to remove less wood. I think I was more concerned with trying to put on a good show for my buddy that I got caught up in the moment and just kept cutting.


----------



## Stumper

Matthias, You need a better class of friend.:angel:


----------



## matthias

> _Originally posted by Stumper _
> *Matthias, You need a better class of friend.:angel: *



Yeah but true friends are hard to come by so you have to be happy with what you have. I've known him since high school and stood up for him at his wedding. He's pretty much the last of my old friends that I still talk to on a weekly basis.:blob1: 

(I feel obligated to use these stupid smilies even though I don't know what the heel half of them are supposed to signify. )


----------



## MasterBlaster

Matt, the smilies are important for relaying emotions/whatnot via this one-dimensional media.

Do you understand???   

or...

Do you understand???


----------



## matthias

:Eye: had that much figured Butch.:blush: But a few:alien: of the other ones are a bit vague. I suppose it is just a matter of creativity. Or how much you want to annoy those people on dial up.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Sorry bro, I had 'tard biscuits for breakfasts..


----------



## matthias

Don't sweat it. Nice site by the way although I noticed not all of your pictures are in there. Such as....


----------



## matthias

And what about this beaut?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Ha! Trust me, my guy is working on it! He's just busy, and he wants to do it up right. My only control is what I tell him on the phone.

Oh BTW, the guy is Smeagol...


----------



## Guy Meilleur

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *That driveway limb looked like it had a good lateral you coulda cut it back to. It had to go just because it was over the driveway?
> *


Nice to see good pictures, thanks for posting. 

Big wound left on trunk is bound to hollow out. That loss of strength right under a major fork...could be you'll be doing another favor in a few years, hazard tree removal.  (This means sad.)

MB was dead right about cutting to a lateral. (wink)  Next time why not dazzle your buds with your limbwalking and tip-pruning tree-preserving techniques, and leave the chain saw/boat anchor on the ground..

But don't get mad , I'm just an aggravating alien :alien: arboriste on the climbing forum.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*It's all good, Guy!*

We can both learn from each other!


----------



## Guy Meilleur

Sure it's all good, as long as trees can grow it's all good. :sngel:

Would have liked to have seen a picture of that pecan you were told to strip out. I'd be hittin' the bottle or worse if I had to do sheeyot like that. Landscape architect-degreed foolks do even worse harm to city trees than forestry-degreed foolks.


----------



## matthias

Hey Guy, everyday is a learning experience. I was so happy with my nice TIP and the physical aspect of the job that I didn't consider what was best for the tree. Yes this means sad although I really can't say that I am. Maybe more embarassed?


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by Guy Meilleur _
> *Would have liked to have seen a picture of that pecan you were told to strip out. I'd be hittin' the bottle or worse if I had to do sheeyot like that. *



Dang Guy, ya gotta buck up! Anyway, the trees will be dead within a couple years. They never had a chance. I woulda fertilized and mulched em, and left em alone.

Alas, I don't have the degree this guy has.


----------



## a_lopa

my day 2 good to work


----------



## Guy Meilleur

> _Originally posted by matthias _
> * I was so happy with my nice TIP and the physical aspect of the job that I didn't consider what was best for the tree I am embarassed? *


Hey Mathias, it's easy to get carried away with the physical and other aspects of the tree work and forget about tree care; I get distracted all the time. Climbing and rigging is just a way to the goal of tree care (or removal).

It's the growth of the trees that makes our jobs possible, so that's where our focus belongs, imnsvho. no offense meant; happy climbing and tree-caring!

"Alas, I don't have the degree this guy has."
MB that degree is toilet paper that wipes the tree before it all is flushed. That guy reminds me of the Emperor Who Had No Clothes, sashaying about in imagined finery until some kid reminds everybody that he is naked.

We need more honest kids in the world, and less imagining that a degree brings wisdom. no offense to Nicks or others.


----------



## arboromega

amen guy. i have made it far into my career with out a degree in this field and by hard work and self education have surpassed many others that had the degree simply by a drive to continue my own self education. getting that paper in hand doesnt mean the learning is done. i am going after a degree next summer though, but im old enough and in the game long enough to not walk away thinking i know everything.
matthias you can learn alot about the tree by searching it from the ground and getting a game plan together befor you climb up and start chopping. the day will come that you tell these people their advice for the tree is bad and you cared for it the proper way


----------



## Nathan Wreyford

I don't want to get into the degree thing since I have one from Texas A&M University. I think a degree is great but it is a better indicator that someone is trainable or has the ability to learn than it is an indicator someone actually knows something.

I played photographer for the 1st part of the day

English coworker


----------



## Nathan Wreyford

Then he got the 048 stuck


----------



## Nathan Wreyford

Then the saw got unstuck


----------



## Nathan Wreyford

I know stubs are ONE of your peeves.

I think I did that. The original order was for a taller totem pole with stubs so kids could climb it  

It is at an old ranger station in the forest. The whole mess was just piled on the other side of the dirt road to rot.....uh....I mean to provide wildlife habitat.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by Nathan Wreyford _
> *I know stubs are ONE of your peeves. *



Me too.


----------



## murphy4trees

Me three...
I probably would have tried a snap cut on that first hung storm damaged lead.. made the cut a little closer to the trunk too.... not an easy cut either way!


----------



## MasterBlaster

I had a great day, _without_ spurs for a change. Yesterday, and today I've been trimming live oaks. It's a nice change over TD's.
But I'm pretty sure I doing TD's for the rest of the week.


----------



## John Stewart

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *I had a great day, without spurs for a change. Yesterday, and today I've been trimming live oaks. It's a nice change over TD's.
> But I'm pretty sure I doing TD's for the rest of the week. *



Hey Butch did you get a crane to put you in those oaks!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Nah, I used the BS to set three lines, rig the pulleys, and my groundies pulled me up. It's much easier to keep smoking that way.

:angel:


----------



## John Stewart

Atta boy now your climbin!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Didja get a pic of just the bucket truck? How high did it reach? What did it cost to rent?


----------



## MasterBlaster

_AWESOME!!!_


----------



## OutOnaLimb

Today I got to trim the "Oldest Norway Maple West of the Mississippi." It was the biggest Norway I have ever seen, but not so sure about that title. The home owner said that the Historical Tree Preservation Society came out and said it was the oldest and they will be adding it to the list of historical trees. It was fun and the home owner gave me a $50.00 tip. I even think I sold her on installing lightning protection on this historical tree. I will get the pics tomorrow and probibly post a new thread about this adventure.

Kenn




:Monkey:


----------



## jkrueger

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *What is funny is the idea that a 200 year old tree all of a sudden needs lightening protection. Where were you 190 years ago? *



DITTO: Is this 'tree biz' and aluminum siding?

Dah,
Jack


----------



## Guy Meilleur

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *What is funny is the idea that a 200 year old tree all of a sudden needs lightening protection. Where were you 190 years ago? *


At ten years old why would it need it?:

Now is when height makes it a risk, and size and age make it an asset worth investing in. Not funny to me, very serious business buying insurance for a valued specimen. :angel:


----------



## NeTree

It's a Norway... cut the sucker down.


----------



## NeTree

Pruning... BASAL pruning.




Just like I did to a couple of 75' firs today. Ahh, it's sooo nice to get notch'n'drops once in a while.


----------



## NeTree

I think the only real stumbling block (in their minds) for most of the do-it-yourself types is what to do with the mountain of brush they'd have to deal with... elsewise more would try it.

I gotta tell ya... it took three full truckloads in the chiptruck just to handle the bush from those two; I can't imagine how many utility trialer loads that would equate to!


----------



## Guy Meilleur

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *Yet another canditadte for crown reduction! *


Potshots 3, Ideas 0; the Maaster is on a roll! And the spelling has gone the way of the content. The lights are out in the attic, Mike, better check the fusebox. It's right behind the pink boards. 

Ahh, it's sooo nice to get notch'n'drops once in a while...It's rare that we pro's get an easy one"

Careful Mike, you'll disconnect your shoulder patting yourself on the back that hard. Yeah, I really feel like a boner-fried arborist when I lay a log on the ground. 

If Norway maples are so familiar they've bred contempt in some in MA and WI, what does that have to do with CO?

Kenn, thanks for posting a new thread on your work with that tree; this thread's been hijacked by the AS razzmatazz potshot posse!


----------



## Guy Meilleur

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *I Tell me why a valuable tree that is to tall, can't be crown reduced to the height of surrounding trees to prevent lightening attraction. *


Fair question.

1. Reducing would not prevent lightning, but slightly reduce risk. System would greatly reduce risk.

2. Old trees of any species do not codit well, so if you took a lot off it would rot.

3. We have no idea what trees surround this one; sounds like the biggest one in town.

4. Who said it was too tall?

Mike I'm sorry I mistook your suggestion as sarcasm. It just seems kind of far-fetched in this case, considering.


"I hope that helps you understand why they breed contempt." Too rare in CO to act like that there; different climate, different problems?


----------



## John Stewart

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *I finally get on board with your crown reduction ideas and you call it a pot shot.
> Tell me why a valuable tree that is to tall, can't be crown reduced to the height of surrounding trees to prevent lightening attraction. It would surely be cheaper than installing all the cable and hardware.
> And talking about pot shots, you're still picking on a persons spelling???
> 
> And on to invasive tree speices. If you have ever seen what norway maples do when they move into a native Wisconsin forest, you'd understand. They become a monoculture of trees with a canopy so dense the only thing that can grow under them is Garlic Mustard (an invasive bi-annual that is also taking over WI forests) and buckthorn (yet another invasive). All three are also heavy seed producers, very prolific, and fast growing.
> I hope that helps you understand why they breed contempt.
> 
> And finally, what is wrong with saying it's rare we get the easy tree removals?
> It's a simple fact. Most easy removals get done for free for the wood by a woodtick, by the homeowner himself, or buy a freind with a chainsaw.
> 
> Heck, you got three potshots in one post! *



You should see the Scarborough Bluff's!
Talk about a Norway mono culture!
There is not anything in the understory except desert!
Dense canopy, prolific root system!!!! 
Now we need to keep them there or hundreds of homes will drop into Lake Ontario due to erosion
Ah it is truley a beautiful thing
Later
John


----------



## NYSawBoss

*Nice Size Linden*

Well...today my rookie climbing ass worked my way 40ft up into an large linden. Basic deadwooding, crown thinning and pruning. It was enjoyable...i got to try redirects..limb walks (which were a tad interesting on an inclining lateral), and some nice pruning. I'm sure not much one of your days work...but it was challenging for me. 

anthony


----------



## MasterBlaster

Well, there ya go!


----------



## John Stewart

No matter what your skill level if you are learnin and pushin your self it is a job well done! 
Keep Going!
Later
John


----------



## Guy Meilleur

*Re: Nice Size Linden*



> _Originally posted by NYSawBoss _
> * Basic deadwooding, crown thinning and pruning. It was enjoyable... *


 While you're up there you learn about different trees' growth habits, and how to manage them. Lindens do need some thinning and reduction cuts to keep them safer in storms.
I love watching how trees grow, and growing with them. Sounds like a good day for you; hope you have many more!


----------



## OutOnaLimb

Granted, Norways may be considered weeds to some of you back east, but here In Colorado they are pretty rare. The ones that you do see are young trees usually less that about 25ft tall. This tree is just a few blocks from Colorado College that was founded back in 1889 so we are lookin at about a 115 year old tree. As far as the size goes, its not as big as some of the silver maples or cotton woods in the area but I estimated it to be about 75 ft tall. I could fein intrest in protecting this tree for the historical purpous only, but the other half of my intrest in installing lightning pro in this tree is also monatary. I can bank a cool $750.00 in a little less than a full day by installing the protection. Not only that but my expertiese and good sales techniques made this home owner a customer for life. They also have 3 large crab apple trees that I will treat with Snipper in the spring to keep the crab apples from growing. This customer has deep pockets and love thier trees. There are lots of ways to make money in trees besides removals and trimming. 

Kenn


----------



## BigJohn

Here is what I did today or just this morning before P wee football.


----------



## BigJohn

Here is the after.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Ya'll _GOTS_ to learn how to resize yur pics, and save em as JPEGS. You got the JPEG part right.

It's right there in yur Paint program, and it's easy.


----------



## BigJohn

I'm sorry my web browser automaticly resizes them for me after it is done loading. I know how but why. I didn't save it as 2x4 foot poster as it comes up on here. Maybe the web master needs a good talking to.


----------



## NeTree

Why resize? Comes up plenty fast for me!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Ya gotta scroll all over the danged place!


----------



## NeTree

Auto-resizes for me, so they all look the same.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Ah, I need to change that setting in my browser.


----------



## BigJohn

Just like in a relationship everyone needs to change. I think it would be so much easier for everyone to just change the browser setting once. This way we all can stop the resizeing. 

Anyway this is a picture of an oak with lead broken out and totally detatched from the trunk and stuck in the ground. What you don't see is the 30 ton crane to just pick the piece up and set it down somewheres else. We hazard pruned and cleaned up all by 930.


----------



## glens

> _Originally posted by BigJohn _
> *I'm sorry my web browser automaticly resizes them for me after it is done loading. I know how but why. I didn't save it as 2x4 foot poster as it comes up on here. Maybe the web master needs a good talking to. *


It's not the webmaster who needs the talking-to, it's the makers and users of computer software that prevents the user from even knowing the first thing about the simple crap they're trying to do.


> *Just like in a relationship everyone needs to change. I think it would be so much easier for everyone to just change the browser setting once. This way we all can stop the resizeing.*


Yes.&nbsp; Change your browser setting so that it doesn't hide from you the fact that you're transacting in enough digital data to reproduce half the Library of Congress just to see a shapshot.&nbsp; You're not resizing, how can you stop?

Why resize?


----------



## matthias

We started our line clearance contract this week. Didn't take long to remember how much this type of work sucks.


----------



## matthias

Woke up Saturday morning and decided to go climb this cottonwood for something to do. Probably eight or nine tries to land the throwbag.


----------



## matthias

This was probably the highest I've ever climbed so it was a personal challenge that I was happy to overcome.


----------



## matthias

Pulled up a gym bag with water, a phone and a camera and called my buddy to come take a few photos.


----------



## matthias

View from the ground.


----------



## matthias

I'm pretty self centered so it's not very hard to post a bunch of pictures of myself.


----------



## NeTree

But... but... but... where's the hardhat?


----------



## matthias

I was impressed with the girth of the S.O.B. and hope to climb it again before the snow falls. According to the farmers almanac that should be next week. With the hurricane family ripping up the south I shouldn't complain though.


----------



## matthias

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *But... but... but... where's the hardhat? *



I know, I know....It must be psychological but I have trouble wearing it when I'm not on the clock.


----------



## NeTree

The tree doesn't know that.


----------



## matthias

Touche'.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I'm always banging my head on a limb.


----------



## SilverBlue

Today I had the pleasure of teaming up with friend John Stewart on one of my jobs, 3 large dead oaks, lot's of wood and great log that will supply enough milled wood for a new house.
Here is one of John doing his magic, a true pro arborist to say the least.


----------



## SilverBlue

Trees were tall enough to max out the climbing lines, typical of the red and white oaks in the area.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Dang, Rob!*

Don't bee skeered of the Party Thread!


----------



## SilverBlue

A great day, perfect weather and an audience of school kids cheering on the climber to cut down the tree, John's comment was " they should be chanting save the tree save the tree" 
Just shows how dedicated John is as an arborist who not only possesses extensive technical knowledge and dedication to arborculture.


----------



## SilverBlue

HA HA we also talked about our friend Butch


----------



## John Stewart

Ha ha I feel a group hug coming on!


----------



## SilverBlue

Ok over to the party thread!


----------



## Chucky

Just reinforces my notion that the best are always the most humble. 

Chucky


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by SilverBlue _
> *HA HA we also talked about our friend Butch *



As well you should!


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Ha!*



> _Originally posted by Chucky _
> *Just reinforces my notion that the best are always the most humble.
> 
> Chucky *



Ya ain't met many climbers, eh?


----------



## Chucky

Ha! Butch!

I've groundied for my share of climbers and I'll have to say, in general, my statement holds true. The really good climbers were happy that at the least I knew the knots, filled the tanks, sharpened the saws, and kept the landing area clean. Only once have I've groundied for a real a**hole excellent climber. I could've sent lobster rolls and a naked girl up the rope to him and he woulda complained the naked girl wasn't a blonde!


Chucky


----------



## Jumper

Ditto. Those same people are still trying to attract and hold onto their groundsmen....the good employers do not have such a turnover rate IMHO.

Off to the arena at 1215 for another pickup game...so much for work .


----------



## jimmyq

4 hours, 1 silky Zubat pole saw, 1 silky gomtaro pole saw, 9 plums, 9 cherries, 2 pickups full of debris, $40 at the green dump, 2 shoulder weary people.


----------



## jimmyq

mostly just dead wooding them yesterday. pruning to thin and correct is scheduled for a couple months away. New homeowner to cattle farmer tended trees. They were chopped and topped out probably 5 years or more ago leaving 8" diameter stubs up to 6 feet long, some completely mushed out and rotten.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Cool.*

How's the body-thrusting going?


----------



## jimmyq

Wife is fed up with me.  

I am picking up my 120' rope w/ eye splice tomorrow afternoon and heading out on Sunday to climb the London Plane at my parents place again and do some thinning higher up and such. I picked up a micro pulley and another biner as well as a split tail. I am going to try a few different methods of entering the tree then might try to move around a bit in it. I had/have a 50' climbing rope, but I found I cant get much beyond about 15-20 feet up for a crotch on this particular tree so it limits me to like 10 to 15 feet off the ground, I am getting the bigger rope so I can go a bit higher and if needed and when warranted, more higher still. 
I will be trying: foot lock ascent (got a pantin for my boot so it should be easy), body thrust ascent (Ie. Butch Ballowe), secured free climbing. Then to move around I am going to try to change to a split tail and try it with and without micro pulley. Should be a hoot.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Wow. I just throw my rope in the tree, and pull myself up.


----------



## jimmyq

to think it can be summed up so easily.... I bought a book about knots and climbing and stuff, all I had to do was throw my rope in the tree and pull myself up. sheeyite.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Well, I _may_ have oversimplified it a tad.


----------



## jimmyq

well, I can always fall back on your way if the fancy aluminum thingies and unpronouncable knots dont whisk me up the tree with minimal effort.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Haha!*

Yah, me too!


----------



## NeTree

Aww, all the new stuff sure is fun, and I like playing with unpronouncable knots and stuff...


But old school is still cool.


----------



## Menchhofer

Here is a large oak we were removing last week:


----------



## Menchhofer

Try this again


----------



## Menchhofer

Another


----------



## Menchhofer

One more


----------



## MasterBlaster

My buddy came in from Pensacola today. He rented this crane, and went down there with an operator and a climber. He said he grossed $10,000 a day, plus.
I TD'ed a red oak with it this morning.


----------



## MasterBlaster

$107,000 and he can keep it!


----------



## Menchhofer

Nice set up...perhaps one day when I am big time I will be in the position to get one of those.


----------



## matthias

I was getting ready to climb a spruce to clear a secondary rack (no primary this span, trailer park easement) when my boss looked at the rat's nest I had to worm my way through and began to laugh. I said, "I took the crap climb on purpose and you come and rub it in. That's my boss." He replies, "Yeah I'm sure most bosses would walk up and volunteer to do this." I said, "Yeah, I guess you're right, most bosses are useless." It didn't even faze him. I guess he knew I was right.

This is not an attack on any tree company owner's or bosses. It is just a stupid story that I wanted to share and this thread seemed the place. :angel:


----------



## ORclimber

Killed a 40' pine, crown raised 2 oaks off a drive, crown cleaned a virgin 100' D-fir on a ridgeline, and crownraised a triple trunk D-fir in a field. Talked Hulk Jr. through unclogging the chipper chute so he won't want to do that again. The truck was so full their was no where for the chips to blow ha ha. Earned a new customer and made a Xmas tree farmer happy with the load of chips.


----------



## ORclimber

Hmmm. Truck doesn't look full in that pic. Must have lost a few chips on the 10 mile drive back to town.


----------



## Stumper

Climbed and topped a burnt pine. (Friends are going to build a tree house on the remaining spar. They know that it will have to come down in a couple of years.) Got nice and dirty from the char. Set a line in another tree and put the kids in a sit harness and hoisted them up for a little ride.


----------



## NeTree

Easy day. Killed about 20 trees, customer want more light in the yard. Killed 15 or so there a few weeks ago; going back sometime soon to kill the rest. She doesn't want ANY trees on the property. Too bad, they're all perfectly healthy, too.


----------



## glens

Well, that makes them easier to work, at least.


----------



## NeTree

Absolutely!


----------



## DDM

So whadja do today?

Forgot the friggin camera again.................................


----------



## ORclimber

Playing sub-contract forester/arborist this week. 1+ acre urban stand of big firs. Killing the little ones, deadwooding/crownraising 100+'ers. customer waiting for future harvest, subdividing. If codes change to protect trees they'll get killed quick. Killed the little ones today. going to climb as many as possible T and M next 2 days. Going back in 6 months to kill 2 biggies with severe red ring rot infestations, freakin conk city. Can't have the spores around all those pumpkins. Added a couple conks to my fungus collection, what a nerd.


----------



## NeTree

> _Originally posted by DDM _
> *So whadja do today?
> 
> Forgot the friggin camera again................................. *



Me too. only remember it once in a blue moon.

=(


----------



## SilverBlue

Remembering the camera is not a problem it's finding the time to use it when things are hectic or certain distractions pop up or should I say walk by


----------



## NeTree




----------



## SilverBlue

Or ever do an estimate and walk into 'a situation'?


----------



## NeTree

More than once.



I'm awful grateful God didn't endow them with the same climbing abilities he gave me.


----------



## Stumper

Hmmm. I used to have a dog that would climb trees. I don't mean crabapples that forked at the ground either-she'd run ten feet up a pine trunk! Of course she would have only tried to lick you to death Erik. Half Lab and half Golden retriever.


----------



## NeTree

Yeah, but what would she be retrieving... 

Talk about givin' the dog a bone...


----------



## SilverBlue

So what would you call the dog, a labatreiver?
One of my customers has a lab poodle mix ever see a goldendoodle?


----------



## John Stewart

One of mine has a Labradoodle! Looks like a wire haired Lab
Nice dog! 
Later
John


----------



## Stumper

My favorite is the Bulldog/Schitzu cross.

One that is hard to wrap your mind around is the St.Chihuahua.


----------



## Nickrosis

I don't think the site will let you type the name of that cross.


----------



## John Stewart

What name?


----------



## Stumper

John, The Bulldog /Schitzu progeny.

Its okay if you use the original spelling. Bullschit.


----------



## SilverBlue

Accidently killed a pink flamingo today, who knew they haven't flown south yet?
Anyways got called to do a split soft maple, this one was a race against time and probably had 10 min to spare before she blew apart.


----------



## Nickrosis

Where's the flamingo?


----------



## ORclimber

Here's Reed Ristvedt killing a red ringrot infested 135' Doug-fir today. I got to play groundman. He'd cut a limb and drop his saw. I'd race in to grab a limb and the sawdust would start hitting me head while en route to the chipper.


----------



## ORclimber

100 years to grow, and half a day for 2 guys to turn it into mulch and firewood. The brown rot infested heartwood in the tapered hinge didn't pull fibers like the sapwood, wonder why.


----------



## ORclimber

We sliced a chunk through the conks to see where the fungus led. Right down an old branch to the heartwood like the books say.


----------



## matthias

Line clearance. It's hard to drop crotch when there are no laterals except the ones hanging on the neutral.


----------



## matthias

We were all knocked flat on our backs when this monster hit the ground. At least we were out of the bucket for a while.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Easy Friday here, only three hours work. Medium live oak trim, nothing fancy.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Trims just don't show up in a pic. This tree had never had anything done to it, other than a 'lil crappy pruning a long time ago. I had to fix a lotta bad cuts, and she wanted all her lines clear.


----------



## Nickrosis

That's quite a bit of pruning on just the bottom of the tree. What about the ends on the far left that are going right at the wires? Were you leaving that for the power company?


----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## Derek

I just got sent to me, some digital images of me doing a job a couple of weeks ago.

A tree blew down right on the fenceline and got hungup on the trees beside it..

Funny site with all the sheep every where, people with plastic bags on sticks, dogs running berserk, men on motorbikes tring to "organize" their sheep..

The lady has got a new camera and wants to get some pics..
Meanwhile i'm into it, i can see more storms comming..

My wife and kids ( and the customers kids) are at a safe distance
to watch..Toni has taken some shots with the film camera, the lady can"t work hers...

When she can, the batteries are flat, another trip to the farmhouse, then the memery was full, hubby used it,
she gets some shots as it nearly done.

To see the "before" shots they'll be back in the mail soon,


----------



## Derek

It's a bit hard posting these BACKWARDS..

you can still see the tree in the forground, and the size of the tree that hit it, I'm climbing the other half to remove some weight from the left...I want it to go into the paddock not the trees its leaning to!

Other shots will show how it split straight down the middel.

The Johnsered 625 made short of the left hand side, to much wind to cut from the right as im sure most of us like to, so how uncomfortabale do I look here, cutting left handed?


----------



## Derek

*She got one good shot out of 30?*

love hanging round on the weekends! should of sent the camera up to me..show you all the sheep!

There will be another instalment of "Derek saves the sheep" 
( well got their fence sorted out)...I can't wait to see me having to keep stopping for the herds of animals to pass!

I climbed the tree with big one stuck in it first, I had a good veiw
lovley way to spend a windy day!


----------



## Derek

*last one*

I wanted the lady to shoot as the tree was about 45*from landing..I did my "slow release scarf" got a littel out of the way and waited, waited, "here it creaking lots" she says....

here is the other half of the tree landing in the paddock 
(I hope, i'm not looking!)..It's just a bit early,(the shot) but was right on target, missed everything in the other trees!

a littel side reduction, a little tapered hinge cut, "bugger the wind its going over there"...

And men came with "strainers", man drove loader, fellows with barb wire on huge rolls ran it everywhere..Woman bought TEA!
The kids where munching on scons, the dogs where stealing them
it was full on!!

And the sheep where safe......Stay tuned next week for another exiciting epesode of "Derek saaaavvvveeees the shhhheeeeep!"

See ya...Derek..


----------



## MasterBlaster

Cool. When ya gonna buy yurself a digital camera?


----------



## Derek

The wife doesent want a camera, she wants a digital movie camera instead...

Shes got a point, you can take the exact still you want off it , and still have movies!

on that job with half the sheep farmers and there dogs, in New England watching, i was like a rat up a drain pipe going up to get the highlines set, absolutly BRILLANT shots with every shot of the rope, and allways two points of attachment...

There are a few times a video would be cool!...But hay, nowonder i get sore arms, lugging a 8 kilo climbing saw with me...

Priorities man, BRAND SPANKIN NEW 020 BEFORE ANYTHING!!!


----------



## Derek

Baa BAA BAAAAH ...LMFAO


----------



## Stumper

Cancelled the fishing trip when I got a call this morning from a regular customer who is plant manager at a local nursing home/assisted living center. An old Cherry tree with 4 codominant leaders came apart in the wind last night. Got'rdone. One of the old residents came out while I was sharpening the 7900 to tell me how hard a time he had with sharpening his old McCulloch-He said that when he got done with sharpening it it always cut in curves. I finished and fired up the Dolmar and felled the tree bucked the brush and cut up a half cord of stovewood in maybe twenty minutes. I asked him if his Mac cut like that-He said "No...well maybe in the beginning but not after I sharpened it."


----------



## Crofter

My cross country ski club had a work bee today. I volunteered for the woodcutting party and nodded when they asked who could run a saw. We went over to the local veneer mill and the crewleader broke out the chain saws he had brought. From ten feet away you could see the shiny dull glare off the cutters and the chains had about a half inch droop. I said , I hope you have a file. Oh yes he replied. Well the file was so worn it wouldnt even touch the teeth. I decided to go home and get my saw and they started cutting in the mean time. They were pretty tired of it when I got back. They asked how I made my saw cut like that without pushing on it! Its not too hard to amaze the average bunch of school teachers with a chainsaw.


----------



## a_lopa

cool to see the jonos doing the job derek,its funny how that all panned out i do a 20 min stump job for a saw a didnt need,but now its found someone with the need LOL,make it work i say.heres the saw thats on the way mild porting and 4 chains i wont be going to the saw shop for a while


----------



## Derek

*Funny thing happened to the Johno!*



> _Originally posted by aussie_lopa _
> *cool to see the jonos doing the job derek,its funny how that all panned out i do a 20 min stump job for a saw a didnt need,but now its found someone with the need LOL,make it work i say.heres the saw thats on the way mild porting and 4 chains i wont be going to the saw shop for a while *




Need new arms now thanx buddy, knew it was way to cheap!!

Can someone come up with a caption for this?


----------



## Derek

*gunna get pulled to the ground*

Nice guess Mike, not cigar worthey though..

"whadja do today" I got some pics back from the mail order

Even got the sheep photos...later..

Got some more ca$h from the guy across the street, took longer to get dressed than to do the tree...


----------



## Derek

*wrong pic*

 

leave it there, Its in the backyard, same yard as in party started...

If the 009 runs out of fuel ..FORGET IT!!  

Finish it with the Jonno


----------



## Derek

The tree went quicker than Toni could take pics!


----------



## Derek

Proberly only looks good if you saw the before shot on "party"

At least theres somthing still in the yard


----------



## Dadatwins

*Re: Funny thing happened to the Johno!*



> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *
> 
> Can someone come up with a caption for this? *



How about "ooops, please land on the soft spot, please land on the soft spot, please land on the soft spot


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Or...*

"Dang! That's the third time this month!"


----------



## Stumper

"Don't worry, I do this all the time."


----------



## Derek

Please land on a soft spot...ME or the SAW?

Stumper wins!...I do do it all the time!

When I first saw the shot it looked like the top of the tree has my saw stuck in it, and will pull me to the ground....

Not so, heres the full story...


----------



## Derek

In the "mystrey" shot I had allready cut what i wanted, just dident place a frontcut, cause i wanted it to stay attached as long as possible...Im trimming off the tear is all!

Looked like a good stuff up though.. 

"Hey Derek, the sheep are getting out! come and give us a hand"


----------



## Derek

More delays...These guys have right of way!


----------



## Derek

What was holding it up?(not the other tree either)...

When it s time is up, its over!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Nice pics, Derek!


----------



## Derek

*treehuggers be warned!*

Thanx there Butch!..

Heres the blood letting!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Finally, an easy day. Just drop everything. Jobs like this make the hard stuff more tolerable!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Them poor trees never stood a chance.


----------



## Derek

Heya Butch, 

Dont ya love the jobs that it takes longer to get dressed than to cut it down?

You would of been home by "smoko"..What did you do with the pole?

Will it go through the chipper? did you have to rip it?....
Just not sure what you do with it , no crain to get it out in one peice..


----------



## SilverBlue

"Finally an easy day"

LOL


----------



## MasterBlaster

Shoot Derek, this guy like to slice and dice, and hand load everything. When he's through slicing it all, he'll have a mountain of frys to pick up.


----------



## Derek

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Shoot Derek, this guy likes to slice and dice, and hand load everything. When he's through slicing it all, he'll have a mountain of frys to pick up.  *



Please dont SHOOT me! It was just a question... 

Mabey then, you were home by lunchtime!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Haha, nah ya ain't getting shot. And that was the 2nd job. I murdered a nice water oak in the first one. 5 billable hours today.


----------



## Derek

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *Murdered 11 perfectly healthy bradford pears. :angel:
> 
> 
> Sure was fun!
> 
> I usually hate working on a Sunday, but it was the only day the parkling lot wouldn't be crammed. *



And forgot the camera again?

I love looking at your carparks...There allways on the wrong side of somthing..lol..

You guys use the best terms for tree work!...Do you have KILLED/SLAUGHTERED/MURDERED on your web sites?

5 billable hours hey, Better than bank staff!


----------



## ORclimber

Killed a little blue spruce tangled in phone and house drop, and a little red maple, both no clean up. Ground a bunch of juniper stumps at two locations. Time for a beer and trick or treating.


----------



## Stumper

Messed around on the computer this morning , fixed a cabinet latch and took my wife to lunch. Most of the snow was melted by then so I went out this afternoon and dumped 2 little ashes and gaffed up an Am. Elm in 35mph winds to dump 2 limbs then felled and bucked it.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I trimmed this red oak about a year ago, and then it up and died.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Ha! I was waiting fer that!


----------



## Nickrosis

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *Nailed a 10" deep construction hole in Westfield yesterday so hard the chipper ripped it out of the 1/2" plate steel.*


You know you're not supposed to do that. Did your dealer tell you that their equipment isn't made for Westfield roads?


----------



## Florida16

wow master, is that your crane?


----------



## MasterBlaster

No sir, I'm just the climber.


----------



## Florida16

Your just the climber? So you don't own your own business?


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by Florida16 _
> *Your just the climber? So you don't own your own business? *



Sorta. I own myself.


----------



## Florida16

yourself is a business?

:alien:


----------



## Florida16

yourself is a business?

:alien:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yah F16, I'm a contract climber.

Here's a nice dead pine that bit the dust today.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Finally at the top, now to work my way back down... chunking and dropping...


----------



## Florida16

wow? how high is that pine? also how do I get those videos on your site to werk?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Hey Chad. The pine was about 110-115 feet. Those vids on my site take awhile to DL.


----------



## Scars2prove-it

*Took down four medium sized trees, six big bushes, and deadwooded 13 big oaks*

These short days are a pain. I was climbing in the dark. Time to hibernate.


----------



## fattyphatcakes

f16, download apple quicktime to view butch's movies.

I distributed flyer's today, yippie!

It was a perfect day though, 65 n' sunny.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Re: Took down four medium sized trees, six big bushes, and deadwooded 13 big oaks*



> _Originally posted by Scars2prove-it _
> *Took down four medium sized trees, six big bushes, and deadwooded 13 big oaks These short days are a pain. I was climbing in the dark. Time to hibernate. *



All that in _one_ day? Yur a better man than me, Gunga Din!


----------



## Scars2prove-it

Butch, I could get the bucket to six of the oaks plus my climber was on the job. I didn't have any estimates to do so I was pitching in cuz dark was coming real fast.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Ah, I thought it was all you, climbing.

Check out this vid I posted at my site.

I like to call it 'Jump'.  




Crap-o! That link didn't work. Oh well, it's at my site.


----------



## spacemule

try this


----------



## MasterBlaster

You tha dawg, Mule!


----------



## Scars2prove-it

Cool Butch! Why did you have to jump down?


----------



## MasterBlaster

I jumped to _get outta the way!_


----------



## kowens

gosh! butch how did you do that so fast with a second tie in
and both hands on the saw?


----------



## Nathan Wreyford

I have watched it snow for the last 14 hrs  Cabin fever 

How you view those movies Butch??


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by kowens _
> *gosh! butch how did you do that so fast with a second tie in
> and both hands on the saw? *



It's magical, I tell ya whut! 

Nathan, I don't what to tell ya. They're Quicktime movies. They won't load up for ya?


----------



## Nathan Wreyford

got it


----------



## jkrueger

Had to do it. Something in my conviction demanded it. After I climbed up to my TIP to work down, I said NO, not today. And packed up and went home. May not make any sense and it did to me.

I'll be back there tomorrow though, to finish up.

Jack


----------



## MasterBlaster

The light of a new day will give ya a fresh perspective.

Orrrrr, something like that!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Now ya see it...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Now ya don't! 


err... sorta!


----------



## Stumper

Arggh.... Today we pulled the tranny and clutch on the chip truck. 50mph wind gusts so it wouldn't have been a good day in the trees. The clutch should be in in the morning but my buddy and I are going to dive into the tranny and see if we can figure out why it is jumping out of second (bad syncronizer?). I hate playing mechanic but don't have the dollars going into winter to turn the truck center mechanics loose on it. I may be back to the 3/4 ton and the small chipper for a few days.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Maintainance/upkeep _SUX!!!_  

But, we gotta do it!


----------



## luke montelius

What is a gypoclimber? is one of these guys?


----------



## MasterBlaster

It's a state of mind, Luke.


----------



## luke montelius

I think I'm getting it?


----------



## luke montelius

is it like nervan, or zen, or maby.... just totaly dialed into what you do?


----------



## Derek

*Cutting?*

Hey luke why are there two in the tree?


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Hey Derek!!!*

DEREK! DEREK! DEREK!


----------



## Derek

*Re: Hey Derek!!!*



> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *DEREK! DEREK! DEREK!
> 
> *




WHAT WHAT WHAT... Is it a trick photo or somthing....

And remember to remember where im from??

Is it you even?...so confussed! it looks to be the same head/hat, but different pants..

Please explain....Derek..


----------



## MasterBlaster

You know what I'm talking about!


----------



## Stumper

Butch, You mean what you are NOT talking about. Right?


----------



## luke montelius

> Hey luke why are there two in the tree?


well......... I wroked under the guy under me(I'm the guy with the drill)
we were cabling the pine(pnius nigra) w/ dubble stem; dude under me thinks it takes 2 to do this job......I Just obay so I can collect my check on firday..... I'm now self employed. Kinda like MB but I run my own contracts too.
Ya, the same forman but diff. job, we had three guys cutting up this mulberry/black locust mess. It was, no doubt, spread way out to start and we had a bunch of groundies but we were over stafed. for shure....


----------



## luke montelius

*what I did to day.,....*

big big big sycamore.......cough..gag sneezzzzz. went the ground crew we're ona roll, 4 big to medium sycamore removals this week..Oh and I got a new toy to day.... me likes me likes a lot!!!!!


----------



## Derek

Nice toy luke!

I forgot what they looked like new!...WoW

The trees latley havent been to photogenic..(tring not to blame the groundi) its the camera for sure!

Most have been way over exposed.....heres a couple of (6) pines 
I did with a partner for the day! right here in my home town too.


----------



## Derek

I told you It WOULD be about where im from lol..


Sorry, forgot you guys glue em together somtimes!

Not even training would I have two in a tree...The only time its done is for airiel rescues....

And thats after a lot of dummy practise...At 90kg BTW

Be carefull man!...

Now i dont know what im talking bout....Stumper...

"ill do the ugly stuff, you do the tall stuff" we worked well together...heres the 3rd "ugly" one


----------



## Derek

Matt wanted the tallest tree, I sold the other 5, here he his climbing HIS tree, the tallest of them...Good luck with the project!


----------



## Derek

Its great somtimes, you all asleep over there...I can post a few in a row.. 

There where another three of them around the other side, the photos dident turn out so well, here it is nearly done, and not much of a pic at that....Digital camera you say Hmmmmm.. 

I have a landscape plan for the place, and a tender in to supply the plants, (2 ks away, from our nursery)...most of them anyway..

If all goes well, we will supply the underground drip system to the the pine bark finish...

Excervatior to remove the massive (above ground) root systems
and the stumps first....

Hell be there a while..


----------



## MasterBlaster

I love me an easy friday!


----------



## a_lopa

snow    send in the snow ants :alien:


----------



## Stumper

Butch, Why on earth were you guys using a crane on that tree? Sheesh! That was a cake walk for one guy. Climb it . Piece it. Dump the spar and clean up-And all that only if you couldn't just lay it down in one piece(Can't see everything in the pic.)


----------



## a_lopa

who does the stumps butch???the guys you subb to or contractors ???


----------



## Newfie

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *What did I do today?
> 
> I shoveled the first */%@#&^* snow of the year.
> 
> <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZSYYYYYYYYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_2_211.gif' border=0></a> *




You whiny, girly, southern massachusetts boys! we had our first snow 5 days ago up in here in the north country.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Justin, I just stripped the tree out, and chunked the top. That was the third pine tree of the day. After the second, I just mosied ahead to that one so I could knock it out, and go home.

There were two eighteens in that, along with the other four eighteens. A logger was coming to get them.

Trust me. I blocked plenty of em, to the ground. This job had mill logs. 


Jason, for the most part, they sub the grinding out.


----------



## Stumper




----------



## Derek

*wind!!*

For me im home by 5.pm (sat) Cleaned up from another job, got nothing climbed today..

The weather station says it's blowing 50-75 klms per hour

I recon it's MILES per hour!...Got changed into SES gear an made sure all cordless drill batts are charged, collected the garden furniture off the fence, and sit here with the whole house shuddering...

Waiting for the first call to come in, bound to loose the power here tonight aswell... 

Truck is ready, saws are ready, standby crew is ready...
Least we dont have rain with it for a change...

How many roofs and trees will we lose tonight?

Take care, Derek..


Looks like Eric has been smiley shopping 

SNOW.. poor bastards, If you can't walk in and out of your house in the same outfit...MOVE..

Lots of trees downunder..


----------



## matthias

I burnt some spruce, maple and pine today. Stare at the tv or stare at the fire. Normally it's fifteen below with snow this time of year but it was plus six celsius today.


----------



## Florida16

Wow! Incredible fire!

Your parents actually let you play with fire? I'm so jealous.


----------



## matthias

> _Originally posted by Florida16 _
> *Wow! Incredible fire!
> 
> Your parents actually let you play with fire? I'm so jealous.  *



No wonder I hate teenagers.


----------



## matthias

I'll stand by the above statement but in the same breath I will admit that I am abusing my new digital camera and its video option. Here's something that a few of you southerner's may not have seen before.


----------



## a_lopa




----------



## Florida16

skipping stones? Fire and water..... hmmm, I'ma make a video of myself drinking milk out of the carton.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

I went mountainbiking today and had a pretty good wreck going way to fast downhill. Did a great jump but landed it on my head and went for a skate across the gravel, lost skin on my knees, back, shoulder, butt and gave my wrist, knee and neck a thumping, I think its going to be a LONG week. My Girlfriend asked me if I didnt do enough dangerous things during the week.


----------



## a_lopa

you kiwis arnt happy unless your in near death situations


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Kiwi's?*

 

Whaddaheck is that?


----------



## a_lopa

flightless bird mascot thing of new zealand,new zealanders are refered as ''kiwis'',


----------



## MasterBlaster

Ahh. I was thinking of the _other_ kiwi...


----------



## a_lopa

hows the growth on this lemon scented smooth bark its beside my house and will grow real big, 2 years old from tube stock.look closley ive taken a leader offfence is 6'


----------



## matthias

> _Originally posted by Florida16 _
> *skipping stones? Fire and water..... hmmm, I'ma make a video of myself drinking milk out of the carton. *



Mommy finally weaned you off of the breastmilk?


----------



## Derek

*way to close!*



> _Originally posted by aussie_lopa _
> *hows the growth on this lemon scented smooth bark its beside my house and will grow real big, 2 years old from tube stock.look closley ive taken a leader offfence is 6' *




There a tall tree Aussie.."corymbia citriodora" Will grow to 30m in Nth Qld, Native to those parts..

Yours should stop at about 20m (70') STRAIGHT UP and then start to thicken..The fence is why it got so tall so soon, it's looking for light..

Lovely aroma, we have quite a few here ,and we grow them in the nursery, I like the nice neat 45* angle limbs, they look like a tree, they snap off all the time in drought conditions.

Did you see ArborAge, the artical on evaperation?..( it was based on a Gobulas but yours is close enough..

By the time it gets to 10m, it will consume 227 litres per day of water..Lucky your growing a thin leaved tree, they (other broad leaf gums) can suck the moisture out of 20 year old concrete, (just before the roots smash it to peices...

Be carefull, very invasive root system...Shoud be banned in MOST urban enviroments.. ( should check with your local council, 64 Syd City Councils have it as banned!)..I still grow it anyway, it will be a good wind break/soil stabelizing tree..Derek..

Ps KIWIS are not only possesed by adventure sports, they have the terrian to do it in..Wild people Wild country..

That was an awfull shot of a Kiwi...This is better!


----------



## Derek

*L O N G D A Y*

Was home by 9 pm, now 11.30, Did A post on "the palm" all ready, I can't beleive how many threads I havent read!..
Much to catch up on!

Meanwhile back on track, before the palm I did a willow "hanger" from the wind the other night, two other "broken" trees, cut up some more of last weeks job( owner taking it out in small bits?..)

Couldent find one tree I was to quote on, but did another quote, got it on the spot, Im starting it at dawn..(not much compitition it seems)....

The gear is everywhere, dident clean the saws from the palm job.
But a cut it and leave it job..WoW...dont get many of them....Love the country..ey..

A huge mess in the garage to clean up aswell...Just no time to play...

Gotto get some sleep..


----------



## Derek

*I got MAIL*

OhhhMaNNNN...

Just checked the mail.....

Got the SHERRILL 2004 CATALOG

Now Im never gunna get to sleep....( 10 bucks to send it WHACK)

Thanx Sean, You'll get ya 10bills back SOON...Ill get the other copies to the right people!, We'll do a group buy, for sure...

Got some shopping..opps sleeping to do..nite...Derek..

WoW, look at page 63... no wait 38....hang on p36...

arrr IT'S ALL GOOD!!


----------



## Derek

Just for the record..now1.35 am, No reading either..

Had to go clean the saws...Now mabey I can sleep!!


----------



## Jumper

Hockey.....only got hit in the head once for a change.  Goalies are a strange breed............something like climbers.


----------



## Guy Meilleur

Finished getting leftover logs from milling operation hauled...the milling was fun to take part in, Paid $926. to get enough wood milled for 2 20x20 buildings, one of them 2 story. Will save a bunch vs. buying it, plus it'll be  to live in a room made from my own trees.

With the pines gone i can see more of the sunset, right now, out the office window aaahhh beautous. Plus the hardwoods behind should fill out nicely over the decades.

Now I have to get rid of the scrap, either renting a 10" chipper for $150/halfday, or subbing to a competitor, hmmm...this is the 1000th post on this thread; remarkable. Where would we be without MB?


----------



## Florida16

cut down a live oak over a power line at my grandmas house today.

Free...


----------



## Derek

Got to the Red Range job..HUH...I'll get the five of them done...

I started on the deadones ( your gunna love the pics!! ) Someone
moved the barn a lot closer to the tree, since I quoted on it??

Dont you hate that!... (Note to self) Must try to quote in daylight hours in the future!!

I origanaly thought I could drop it, just take off one side first.. 
HuH ,,NO WAY..Very dead, dry and split but one of those things you have to do..Climbed and cut as I went, I be "uped" ( by me )when I see the photos.." Thats way to high in a brittle tree"
( was a pepermint Gum Jason!)...Swine woulden't "turn" for me
Either..Peps are great GREEN..Strange tree dry..The fibers tend to seperate into lot of little strands, hence no "twist cut" working.

No moisture to let it come down against the tree, just snaps off, even with an undercut..Bummer, took hours to get it down.



saw problems, (except the Jonno, way to cheap Aussie!)
Bar and/or chain on the 009, fuel blockage on the 088.. 

Up and down more than a few times!

The next one went lots better, dead 5 years, they ringbarked it, to stops the roots From going under the concrete they would one day pour, then built around it?..

Ill get the pics done faster than my normal (mail order ,3 weeks)
for this job..

ARRR the green ones tommorow...Broken, torn and full of hangers
Just the way I like them!!

He was hinting at some extra work aswell, sliped me an extra hundred, Said "There was a bit more in it than you thought ay?" Nice fella..

Turns out 3 other companys have been over the years, no one would do them..NOW YOU TELL ME!!  Huh nice fella indead!..

I still did well, Ill fly through 3 green ones tommorow...$$$...
Gotogo to the shed fix some stuff...More tommorow!..Derek..


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

Somehow the fun loving spirit, friendly greeting of
"So whadja do today?" that has carried thru all these pages,
as the invitation to get this party started too, 
has helped spirit and volume here;

Seems now out of place;
as the open armed initiator of the feel good greetings;
is now shunned for continuing his happy, 
sharing spirit path; greeting all as fully as he can.

As the countering side of his positive efforts, 
continues unabated.

Different prior-i-ties i guess,
i see not the bizness end, just the human one;
And the directed focus and force 
of the intent of each personna.

Mebbe a Southern Thang; but i vote for the warmth;
not the cold; as i always and all ways have.


That is even before consideration, that the 
Blaster Bar allows clowning and venting that functions
to keep this place cleaner. Butch asked for such a thing here; it was too far out of context, focus, conservatism etc. to have relevance, didn't fit, totally different vein etc. But, then; it couldn't be accused of competing it would seem....

Or, something like that,
:alien: 
-KC


----------



## Florida16

Wow, breathtaking...


----------



## Chucky

The refrigerator Maple.



-Chucky
Rot, Knot, & Trot TREE SERVICE


----------



## Chucky

To my amazement, my "I walked from the job" thread generated from even the crustiest arborsite members much support and positive feedback. 

But it gnawed at me that I bid on the job and I didn't finish it. I kept re-assessing the dangers of the job in my mind the past few weeks, and decided it was doable, even with my somewhat limited climbing skills (but I'm a great groundie).


----------



## Chucky

I guess the thing that really bothered me about the tree when I walked was that big codom over the road. There was a huge scar on the tree when the last codom failed.

And after the second cut on that codom I realized there was some justification for my concern.


----------



## Chucky

But the rot was not extensive enough to fail from the mere weight of me. But next time I will consider some kind of breakaway lanyard in that situation.

Anyhoo, the old Maple was good to me, and I gave her a nice hug.


----------



## Chucky

Last post.

The job went very well, but of course there was a mishap. The lanyard on my 046 inexplicably detached itself from my saddle and the saw fell about 25 feet to the ground -- bar tip first. It didn't seem to affect the saw that noticeably until I made the backcut on the stump. The cuts (it only has a 20 inch bar) were so curved and screwy that I had to wedge it and pull the bole over with my station wagon to make sure it went the right way.

In this pic I'm not wearing my helmet and eye protection -- the BuggZ eye. I LOVE 'em. Never fog up!

Chucky
Lash, Crash, & Dash TREE SERVICE


----------



## Chucky

Pic.


----------



## glens

Good job!

Glen


----------



## Derek

Hey Chucky great work mate, I know where your comming from on the weak trees , A tree fell over on me once, I was in it!...

I tried not to think to hard on this one, or two, rather get some low limbs of real quick, no highlines, in case somthing breaks. work your way up, the problem with dead ones is tieing in to another limb, it could break from the "ride" taking off a large limb...Dont shake them.. 

About 4 in a row...Derek..BRB..


----------



## Derek

First half went easy, but the ones over the shed Hmmmm...


----------



## Derek

this was the tree I spoke of last time , with the no moisture in it..

I got them to turn off the electric fence and loosen the wires on the fence, (barly a twig touched it)..Just took my time and peiced it all out, made some little snatch straps up and let them crash into the tree...

At this stage, im taking the whole head of the rhs tree..The shake made me rethink it....VIDiEo would freak my mum out thats for sure!:angel:


----------



## Derek

Ankels sure copped a flogging, thats dam hard to get your 3' spikes into!


Opps so much for my safety speial to Chad, Not real sure in this shot, looks like im useing the Jonsered 625(way to cheap Aussie) 
left [and one] handed , theres all that saw dust flying out the other side..and I can see the009 on my hip.. 

I must be tring to swing it somwhere

Gives a better veiw of the size to!..

Couple more..BRB..Derek..


----------



## Derek

Nearly done ...Thanx for waiting to "comment" on them. Hate a brocken line of shots 

I told the owner, cum groundie, that im not tring the shockload treatment again, to much shake for this little duck ..He agreed , 
I cut the one in the current pic real slowley, no under cut,(put a safety cut in at the fork thought)it hung on enought to miss the shed and not hit the tree, and drop somthing eles on my head, happen heaps of times, get used to it..WHERE A BLOODY HELMET

you can make out the rope in the branch above it, got the cowboys there to pull it for me (Dynamic rope 10 mm)
"Worked it's arsoff" got out there as much as I wanted to cut a nice thin scarf towards them, slightly under sided and let her go with a slight twist cut to not jamb the blade...

"THESE GUYS ARE GOOD" was all I could yell! (dont you love it when it goes right?)...

Missed every thing ( well a couple of twigs on his fence, but missed all the gates!..

Went up took little bits at a time till I could drop it ..


----------



## Derek

*last one*

There must be more on a roll yet to come back, will get back to the other dead ones I did for the same guy, and the finish of this job, but it all went well...WHEW!


This Is a quick add for the palm job I did...Derek..


----------



## glens

How's the elbow holding up, Derek?

Listen, if you save those images at a JPEG "quality" of 60 instead of 100 (no compression) you'll drop them (as with the second one specifically) from 517,433 bytes to 94,241 with little to no degradation.&nbsp; Just think, you'd be able to post all four in the time it took for one, even if nobody else benefited on the other end.

Glen


----------



## Derek

*WoW*



> _Originally posted by rumination _
> *Nice work on that palm Derek! *




Hey leon can I quote you on my adds, that sounds so good comeing from a man in HAWAII...Shame theres only one in the entire area..


Glens
How's the elbow holding up, Derek?

Did you see shot 4 i think in wadja do today, look at my forarm, holding the rope( cutting left handed these days!,,Such a long story, ill post the update in tenniss elbow soon.. 

Listen, if you save those images at a JPEG "quality" of 60 instead of 100 (no compression) you'll drop them (as with the second one specifically) from 517,433 bytes to 94,241 with little to no degradation. Just think, you'd be able to post all four in the time it took for one, even if nobody else benefited on the other end.

Cool, mate I dident know, allways see it there, never touched it..Cheers..Derek..


----------



## MasterBlaster

Man, I'm glad we don't have palms here!

Hey Derek, around here the cops would haul ya to jail if yur wearing a orange jumpsuit!


----------



## Derek

*IM not jumping anywhere...*

 So you could see me then?.....Need to call them OVERALLS..
A jump suit in a tree?..Hmmmmm...

I saw your "jump" recently!! 

The palm, It was a treat compared to some I got into this week..Derek..


----------



## Chucky

GEEZ-ZUS, Derek, don't you have buckets down there below???

I guess climbing in a dead tree is pretty tame after the day-to-day dealings you have with dangerous criminals, giant poisonous spiders and high-voltage transmission lines!!! 

Chucky


----------



## MasterBlaster

I didn't do diddly. We had a rain event.  

I'm still recovering from a lunch pizza buffet.


----------



## Gord

today i took down the biggest austrian pine i've ever seen. with a crane. it was a fairly tight spot too, made more difficult by the fact that the crane did not quite have totally sufficient reach or lift capacity. but we got her done.


----------



## Gord

kind of a decieving tree, didn't look really big until i really got up close.


----------



## Gord

almost all the wood out. no real action shots no photographer around too bad.


----------



## Gord

the crane fellow said these last few butt pieces weighed about 2300lbs each. i found it hard to believe but i suppose it's likely accurate.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Nice.*

Yea, the hardest part about getting good pics is the danged photographer... they're usually too busy taking care of what yur laying down!

Believe it or not, one guy I work with will slice and dice/hand load a tree like that.


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan

why did it have to be taken out?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Stupidity, probably. :alien:


----------



## Derek

> _Originally posted by Chucky _
> *GEEZ-ZUS, Derek, don't you have buckets down there below???
> 
> I guess climbing in a dead tree is pretty tame after the day-to-day dealings you have with dangerous criminals, giant poisonous spiders and high-voltage transmission lines!!!
> 
> Chucky *



I knew my mood would change (trolls )..I even got zapped by Darin,,,Opps!..

You so funny Chucky...Cracks me up every time 

I rather the green ones much better, The dead ones take so much longer..Wait till you see the pics of the other dead one I did (14 hours from now) The line job was so great, got some very nasty zaps, got knocked out or the tree by zaps aswell, Hanging there by a pole strap, kicking like mad to try to get my feet back in
to the tree, must of looked histericial!

Spiders I just larf at these days, have to, size of dinner plates round here!!, ya can get them of your neck and play yo-yo with them, then through (gently) like a frisbe! they float down real well to..

Nar no buckets round here {E.W.P} would be very handy on the dead ones, they just dont behave nicley...
Its the termite infested ones that give me the creeps, dont allways know there there untill your up there.. 

Then realy watch your step...Then to, a bucket would only get me so far..Gums here are 165 feet at times, bit out of the budjet for one of them at the monent...(long moment)

Today off (need to rest left hip) strainded it a little, Sat and Sun clearing a road so a house can be moved along it...

Ill do it for FREE just to be swinging from tree to tree like I did on the line, gee I miss that, 

He offered me a good "day rate" to get the edges of the road done, i'll get 70m done without touching the ground, the other side will be better a 100 m section of real heavey stuff..

The owner has a 6 tonne mini excervatior and truck to match
he'll follow me picking it up..How cool!! (bloody big house to move
ill get some shots of it before, get the owner to take some of my "leap of faith" during...Should be a treat!!..Derek..

Hey Chucky, dont know if you saw the series of shots, I posted months ago..I took some before shots, it might of been my last tree EVER heres the first "before" shot, just getting set up.. 

How close does this look to 330,00 volts? and the dew/wet leaves let you feel a lot of power!!


----------



## Gord

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Stupidity, probably. :alien: *



well the stump was pushing into the house. and they have another one a bit smaller also in (smallish) back yard as well as a swimming pool (full of pine needles.) so this one was a good call actually.


----------



## matthias

Those are awesome trees Gord and Derek! I am sick of looking at pictures so I have my mind set on a trip to B.C when this line clearance contract is done (spring). Sorry Derek, I'd love to see those gum trees up close but those west coast conifers are within driving distance. After working in 30-50 footers for so long I'll probably soil myself when I actually see a 100'er.


----------



## Chucky

No thank you, Derek! I'd go back to driving Big Truck between Jersey and New York City before I'd hang in them devil trees!

Me and electricity just don't seem to get along. If I'm wearing rubber-soled shoes and standing on a carpet, I'll climb out the window before I'll touch that doorknob!


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by Gord _
> *well the stump was pushing into the house. and they have another one a bit smaller also in (smallish) back yard as well as a swimming pool (full of pine needles.) so this one was a good call actually. *




Well ok, just _this_ one time...  


Ya, sometimes there's a good reason, but so many times there ain't.


----------



## Gord

> _Originally posted by matthias _
> * After working in 30-50 footers for so long I'll probably soil myself when I actually see a 100'er. *



100'er...set your sites a little higher eh! 

100' trees around here are often small...matter of fact.


----------



## Derek

Does Derek right to much?? The next poll perhaps..

Slightly off the subgect, Went to send the last lenghty reply to the repeat photos thing I want the trolls too see, and at least I liked where it was going, along the lines of troll removel and safety ( I know everyone will see it on this thread  )

Got bumped again by my server..
Tried to refresh the cannot find server page, (once on line again) went into history, I can get the page back but its blank
even had the Quote there but not my responce 

Is there anyway in future I can get 'it" back?
Then OF COURSE I had to spend my useual 1/2 hour analizing the shots from Gord...Truley spectacular challange!! well done..

I just want to know if they EVER LOOK SMALLER once your in them??


Sorry Derek, I'd love to see those gum trees up close but those west coast conifers are within driving distance. After working in 30-50 footers for so long I'll probably soil myself when I actually see a 100'er


Happining to me way to much...

I might have to climb them to quote on it in future.lol..lol.. 
Is that as silly as it sounds?

Ill forgo the speach, I fell much better than I did this morning, Ill still post the other two shots (for the sake of the trolls)[Don't know if chucky saw them either}[ And I apoligezed to Darin for him having to edit me](please accept this very short version)SORRY!.

I still LOVE this place, Im not going anywhere , still hope to learn lots more about the way others do things around the world..

I wont let the couple of bloody idiots here get to me in future!!
(BTW "bloody idiots" is our NSW police force, Gov paid massive advertising campaign, on tv, billboards and buses (havent seen a bus for a while though)

Chucky, you still have to be very carefull of all the crazey people on the roads, Dirving on the wrong side is one thing SITTING on the wrong side of the car is another (what if you have to change gears?) ..
Dont know how you do it? give me the ugly trees any day, sorta kinda know what im in for up there..I only got to dodge and weave a little( widow makers, miltletoes, hangers, snakes, spiders, ANTS, Goannas Kolas and did I get telling you all bout our attack birds?? magpies and spike winged plovers??...Crows in your face can freak you out, huge wingspan and claws gave me weird dreams for a month..

The owl I ran into scaredchitoutoffme one day, just wasent expecting it!!..You guys can carry guns everywhere..

Still love our Aussie anamils but hey come on, why can't I have a gun up the tree with me...

Im a home invader, the residents are armed/clawed to the TEETH Why not me?


Originally posted by matthias
Sorry Derek, I'd love to see those gum trees up close but those west coast conifers are within driving distance. After working in 30-50 footers for so long I'll probably soil myself when I actually see a 100'er

You put it so well, but I think you'll be fine...

Now will it go through...Arnt yaz lucky it wasent the L O N G version.A happier (and well rested) Derek.. 

Heres the other pic..


----------



## Derek

Quick, in between phone calls slip in the last pic..

Seems a bit out of place without the "long LOST lecture" but im commited now...Enjoy the day (HMMM night over there now)
And thanx for listening!!.Derek..


----------



## MasterBlaster

I want some of whut Derek's smoking...


----------



## matthias

> _Originally posted by Gord _
> *100'er...set your sites a little higher eh!
> 
> 100' trees around here are often small...matter of fact. *



Hey Gord, I saved that picture to my hard drive when you first posted it way back when. Awesome. I figure I'll need a neck brace after a day of looking at trees out there. Anywhere specific I should go to see the best variety of big trees?


----------



## glens

That tree on the right looks pretty precarious!


----------



## Derek

Hmmmm Had to find this on page two??

No one eles did anything either??

I was to go out to do a real skinny, termite infested gum today, 
Got up early checked in here (Guy got me freaked with the ants thread), got paronoied, bout the wind today, got organised and watched the trees round here in the 40 mph wind , 

And here I am, nearly lunchtime....

IM NOT CLIMBING IN THIS!!!, espeacialy that tree...

The kids can sit on a bike and not have to pedal..blown down the yard...ya can barely stand up!! ( its gusting much higher)

(Note to self,...Put on some weight!)

Got some more pretty ordinary shots back of "Wadja do three weeks ago" gots to get one of them new thingys!!

Just trees I allready spoke of, ill only post a couple..Derek..


----------



## Derek

*another Pine shot*

I should get paid this week for that job,
Isen't self employment great!..

This is cool I must be up there somewhere??
I can see my rope..


----------



## Gord

finished up a construction site job today, 13 little roadside cottonwoods. so much mud i thought of soldiers in the trenches all day. made me want to find the idiot that should have had these trees taken down 4 months ago when the site was dry and chase him around in the mud with a big stick. did they think that they could build the road with the trees there? absolute typical construction oragnization.


----------



## Gord

last one. pulled over the leaners with a tirfor jack. low undercut and a fat hinge to direct them. consruction fellows had also put a number of sink gauges in that we had to avoid.


----------



## a_lopa

tirfors are ace,done a pine tree a while back,winched it over, found out co i was qouting against had a 100 ft bucket lined up for the job


----------



## matthias

Bad cinematography but a video nonetheless.


----------



## luke montelius

*hey gord I'll come film you!*



Gord said:


> 100'er...set your sites a little higher eh!
> 
> 100' trees around here are often small...matter of fact.


You tangle with monsters like that daily? cool
Largest I've pruned this year was a 7 leader Sycamore maybe 70 feet high, and 80' wide . Our trees grow wider as a general rule due to the fact they are planted one to a yard.


----------



## Tom D. Wilson

what happens when your at the top of one of them mothers and you need a slash?
was practicing climbing lime trees last week, my mate who was acting as grounds man nearly shat himself. i was a bout 25 ft up with another ten to go and heard this curious rumbling noise, turn my my head too see about 70 sheep stampeeding towards us, i just laughed from the safety of my perch as my mate tried shinning up the trunk to get out of the way.
+ never uderestemate the power of a clove hitch, i'v found its just the thing for getting your grounds man to tie your thermous flask to the line. Nowt better than sitting at the top of a tree with a nice cup-a-tea enjoying the view.


----------



## mikecross23

Here's a pick of today's monster. The saw is an 066 w/ 3' bar. I don't think I would have had enough bar if the stump wasn't hollow.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Now that's a hellacious stump there, Mike!


----------



## Florida16

yes indeed...


----------



## Tom D. Wilson

crumbs, thats a big un. took down a sycamore a bit back, had a big gap in the bottom, we started to dig out alkl the rotten crap, ended up hitting water, had a hole wide enough to sit down cross legged and high enough to stand up in. wish i had a photo of that.


----------



## Husky288XP

A little Sunday fun.


----------



## Stumper

Short sleeves in PA today? Wow!


----------



## Derek

Went,did, CONQURED!!...home again..Sorry I missed some of you, Will reply to PMs later...915.4 klms..Stuffed, Pizzing down, hail, lightning ...Dial up..Bye for now..Derek..


----------



## MasterBlaster

_PIZZA???_


----------



## Tom D. Wilson

jusat had climbing practice today, decided to go for this massive lucombe oak, its a beast. was a bout forty foot up, and was using both ends of my line to climb, got a bit tangeled so stood on a branch trying to sort it out, suddenly relized that i wasn't tied into anything or holding on to any thing, suddenly developed a taste for tree hugging. sorted my self out quick sharp, my heart was pounding, leg shakeing made me think that you really got to watch yourself as one mistake can cost you a lot. got to have faith in your knots as well, got a bit nervours when i was leaning back in my harness trying to get the rope up higher, eyes kept flicking to my blakes every couple of seconds. its a bit of buzz, certainly beats packing foot deoderant into box's.


----------



## Derek

*Missing in action*

G'day veiwers, 

Hope you all see this, Ive been away, and am leaving in a few hours for more,
533 members on line..WoW..This place is rockin...

Will try to fill yaz in on my return, a week or so..

Take care, no excuses, and be nice to each other!! ...Derek..


----------



## MasterBlaster

Well, it was a sweet day today! Cool, five small live oaks to trim, working at my leisure. It was for an Army General, I didn't get meet him. I _know_ he's gonna be happy with his trees, they cleaned up just beautiful! And I was home in time to catch Judge Joe!


----------



## blue

well my day was crap.got soaked thru and froze my nuts off climbing 10 trees trying to to put right what the gypsies did last year.sort of half worked but they had made such an appalling mess of the trees it would take years to regain their natural shape.4 of them should come out,thats how badly they were done before!!!!!!


----------



## hobby climber

This afternoon I took down a 55'-60' ash tree that was killed by the EAB! Four had been removed two week ago but this one was a a bit challenging. It was leaning toward neighbor's property directly above their ornamental trees & landscaping. Because there was a number of healthy trees in the area, i decided to remove the crown by speed lining. (this stuff is cool) Took a little longer than I wanted but nothing was damaged, not even the kids swing-set. It was kinda cute to see the owners two little girls (4 & 6), with their little faces pressed against the window looking up at me from inside the house.


----------



## hobby climber

Yup! There are a few small uninfected pockets along lake Erie and I hope they stay that way. The owner of the place I go deer hunting at has a couple of Blue Ash trees in his front yard, (a rare tree in this area!), so far the EAB hadn't found them! I live in Essex county or about a half hour drive from the Detroit MI & Windsor ONT bridge,(Ambassador Bridge). 99.9% of Essex county has been infected and Kent county(that borders Essex), was 65% infected as of this past spring. The numbers are much higher now and the EAB isn't slowing down. What a loss!


----------



## MasterBlaster

I'm on my fourth day helping this guy at his trailer...err, mobile home community. His aging parents have had it forever, and have let it go to waste over the years. This guy's taken out a big ass loan to renovate it, and one of the first things he's doing is removing trees to make more room, and clear out the place a bit... it's grown into a jungle.
Check out the topped red oak. _If_ it comes back, it might not look _too_ bad. Almost every tree you can see in the pic is coming down, with power lines everywhere.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I got to break my caddies in today, ten big, easy trees. I coulda BS most of em but I was trying to see if I could make my irons hurt me... and they didn't! Cool! Jason, ya gotta get em!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Today was spent in our local zoo, which I normally hate cuz you can't smoke. Nothing to brag about, a couple TD's and a 'lil trimming. The cool thing was the new Bengal tigers the zoo recently got. I shoulda took a pic, but I guess ya'll know whut a Bengal looks like.
At one point I was working right next to their lair, and lemme tell ya these dudes are _badass!_ They didn't even flinch when I cranked my saw, which is unusual.
They just looked at me. _Very_ intensely! :Eye: :Eye:


----------



## alanarbor

Ha! My experience at the philly zoo, we went up there to pose a shot w the co. bucket truck and the PAL team the boss was sponsering, and he goes and swings the bucket over the lion pit, and starts bouncing it up and down. The Lions just sat ther looking up at him like your cat does when you're dangling something higher than it knows it can jump. You know the look......"Just a little closer"

Dumbest bastard I ever worked for. The bucket got the elephants all riled uip too.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I can't believe how intelligent those cats appeared.


----------



## Stumper

MasterBlaster said:


> I can't believe how intelligent those cats appeared.



I can't believe how stupid Alan's boss appeared.


----------



## Can-Do-It

Good morning all. May God Bless you'al this Sunday morning, :angel: 

Did a TD on a 60' sycamore Thursday. The dang thing was half routed out starting about 4' from the ground and ran for about 10'. Not real bad till I got up about 40' and started noticing that sometime ago this tree had been trimmed. And that who every did it cut off the collars of the LM they were removing. Each removed LM was hollow, what was left, and of course the stem was partially hollow to. Needless to say, we did a lot of rigging to remove the top of the tree, so that we did'nt put a lot of pressure on the main trunk. Where I was tied in was also hollow. Used the neighbors pecan tree to swing the top lm's out and only used the butt tie end for guiding. Job took longer than I wanted but better to play safe than sorry. Did I mention that there was a shed under the tree and fence about 12' away on two sides.

Should have re-bid the job right then and there .... at the 40' level.

Have a Blessed Day,


----------



## geofore

*re-bid*

Don't you carry a pair of binoculars with you to look the trees over before you bid if you're not going to climb them before you bid? Just looking from the ground you'll miss a lot but with the binoculars you can step back and see more of what is going on in the top as you walk around the tree and look.


----------



## Can-Do-It

geofore said:


> Don't you carry a pair of binoculars with you to look the trees over before you bid if you're not going to climb them before you bid? Just looking from the ground you'll miss a lot but with the binoculars you can step back and see more of what is going on in the top as you walk around the tree and look.



That's a great idea Geofore. I got a pair I use for hunting ... their going in the truck now on estimates. 

Thanks and have a Blessed Day :angel:


----------



## Local # 17 T.T.

Tom D. Wilson said:


> what happens when your at the top of one of them mothers and you need a slash?
> was practicing climbing lime trees last week, my mate who was acting as grounds man nearly shat himself. i was a bout 25 ft up with another ten to go and heard this curious rumbling noise, turn my my head too see about 70 sheep stampeeding towards us, i just laughed from the safety of my perch as my mate tried shinning up the trunk to get out of the way.
> + never uderestemate the power of a clove hitch, i'v found its just the thing for getting your grounds man to tie your thermous flask to the line. Nowt better than sitting at the top of a tree with a nice cup-a-tea enjoying the view.


 I've used a Saddle hitch for tying water bottles and other containers on to a climber life-line before, but a Clove may give a bit more of a bite.

Mike Davis
:Monkey:


----------



## tinman44

geofore said:


> Don't you carry a pair of binoculars with you to look the trees over before you bid if you're not going to climb them before you bid? Just looking from the ground you'll miss a lot but with the binoculars you can step back and see more of what is going on in the top as you walk around the tree and look.



i carry binoculars and a rubber mallet. my partner thinks i'm nuts but i smack trees that i'm worried about to listen for hollow. most of the time you can tell but i like to smack for good measure. i always wanted to play the drums


----------



## jason j ladue

binoculars _is _ a great idea. @points of question i rap on the trunk w/ the handle of my hand saw from time to time. probly not as effective as a mallet, but alot of times i do that spur of the moment while im in the tree before i continue upward. so it would probly not be as convienent at that moment to use a mallett, but, same concept. cool to see im using the same thinking as others around the community and vice versa ...


----------



## glens

Well, the handsaw handle is a lot harder than your knuckles, or your forehead...

<tt>:</tt>)


----------



## Davidsinatree

Had a nice little take down this afternoon. Paper birch tree was damaged by the recent ice storm. Was very close to the house, had to rig most limbs out.
Heres a few pics of the fun.


----------



## Tom D. Wilson

passed my nptc cs 30 and 31 yesterday, celbrated a bit too much last night  . rang me boss a negotiataded a pay rise, and i think he must have been on the pop too, coz he gave me one. Got my tree climbing and arial rescue test sometime in the summer, so £££££ . just need to sort out my own harness and rope so i can practice on my days off, at collage they'v only got one harness with a sliding D, it gets a bit dangerous with a load of hack happy students waving silkys about deciding whose gonna get it.


----------



## iain

tom 

try the comet butterfly harness it has webbing to clip too, your movement is inceased as your karabiners can slide along the webbing as you move and you don`t get that nasty jolt when your karabiner and d ring slip from narrow side to the full


----------



## Tree Machine

*Nick's new hitch*

Today I used Nick from Wisconsin's example of girth hitching a ring with webbing. I used 3/8" Yalex instead of webbing, and put a biner on the other end. Here's a 1.7 meg slideshow of the process beinning to end. What a cool hitch !

This is going to be my main redirect sling, I determined that after using it today.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Haha. Sweet tunes!


----------



## Tom D. Wilson

i think it's case of personal preferance on that MB.


----------



## Tom D. Wilson

what sort of rope do you reckon i should get? there's a fair few on the market, but i'v only used a new england rope.


----------



## Tree Machine

i think it's case of personal preferance on that Tom D.


----------



## Tom D. Wilson

thing is the gear aint cheep and i aint rich so i'm trying to make an informed dissicion on what to get, mind you my boss has a 200 meter roll of 3-strand nylon that i could aquire a good length off but i'v used 3-strand and found it was a bit of ?????.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Safety blue high vee is my climbing rope of choice.


----------



## Tom D. Wilson

whats it like for tieing knots?


----------



## MasterBlaster

It ties just fine, IMO.


----------



## Tree Machine

Do guys really still climb on 3-strand? I thought they sold that for rope to collectors to fill in the spot between manila and 16-strand synthetics.


----------



## Tom D. Wilson

its now cheap as horse sh*t and is still up to the job. i was down at the apf show last year and at the tree climbers forum was some old bloke slagging of asscenders and fancy ropes, he was old school -wooden ladder, trusty 3-strand witha bowline on bight and a plank of wood. - and chances are i can rinse a length and my boss wouldnt notice coz the only reason he bought it was because it was so cheap on the principle that we'll find a use for it later but it would be nice to get something that dosnt make you spin round and round every time you dangle inb your harness.


----------



## Stumper

Tom D., I have never met anyone who climbed on Safety blue (16 strand) that didn't think it was good rope. There are lots of choices and some are better suited to particular styles than others but nobody despises Safety Blue.


----------



## Tree Machine

If the rope choice you make allows you to make hundreds of dollars a day, is the shaving of a few bucks really worth it? I'm all for saving a buck, but not if it causes me to move about the crown any less swiftly or with ANY complications.

Where you save the money is by not touching the rope with a saw. That's where the costs lie, IMO, because ya gotta shell out to buy another rope to climb on. Care for the rope and give it a good, long climbing life and i'll doubt you think back to the fact that it cost $20 or $30 more than a 3-strand.

Not to derail the derailment, but the thread is about Whatcha Did Today . Do a search on ropes here at AS and you'll get volumes of perspectives, more info than you could hope for, or start a new thread.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Tom D. Wilson said:


> its now cheap as horse sh*t and is still up to the job.




I dunno. When it comes to life, limb, or property going with the lowest bidder isn't always the wisest choice. Don't ya think?


----------



## Tom D. Wilson

some offer the same ropes just at different prices.


----------



## Tree Machine

Yup.


----------



## PRUNER 1

where abouts in the ne are you from ime from darlington who do you work for


----------



## Tree Machine

Tell us what ya did today.... ?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Hahahahaaa.


----------



## Tree Machine

And Blaster, it's almost 11 in the morning, don't you have a tree to climb, or something?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Nope, four days work this week.

Gotta pace myself.


----------



## iain

PRUNER 1 said:


> where abouts in the ne are you from ime from darlington who do you work for




is that question to me pruner ???


----------



## ccooperabbs

Tom,

You studying at college?


----------



## Jumper

Five hockey games today at a tourney in nets, and folks I am feeling DEAD. The last game was the pits.... my legs were like concrete and we lost severely` (Not all my fault). Anyways it was fun, and I won a golf shirt, so I guess the aim was met. Off to Honolulu Sunday for a few days....


----------



## PRUNER 1

iain said:


> is that question to me pruner ???


yes it is


----------



## iain

PRUNER 1 said:


> yes it is



i live near Redcar in cleveland i work for the wife & the mortgage but its my firm


----------



## PRUNER 1

*funny that*

i too seem to work for the wife and mortgage, it sucks i want toys for me not a new floor or wardrobe, or a new fence or something mundane that goin to get covered in dust. i want bikes and fast cars etc. wrong career choice then !


----------



## iain

yep nightmare alright !!! but so long as i`ve got enough coin, for a few beers i`m alright and lets face it our work/ fun is shed loads better than any poxy office job


----------



## PRUNER 1

amen to that you can almost put up with the bull as well!


----------



## DDM

Sat in the House and watched the Rain................


----------



## MasterBlaster

Dang! It's hard to get rich that way. I had the pleasure of TD more easy pines, just set a rope and pull.
It's supposed to rain here, tomorrow.


----------



## Ny finest

Went to work in the six in of snow we got last night..trimming for the city.....Oh,yeah and it rained all day -feel like a wet ragdoll.....


----------



## Tree Machine

I think you just worked in some of the worst weather conditions a treeguy can experience. You have my respect for just suckin it up and knockin down another day. You ARE New York's Finest.


----------



## jimmyq

*


----------



## Ny finest

Thanks for the kind words Tree Machine....Gotta keep the dough flowin' ya know


----------



## Tree Machine

It's cruel, though, that you should have to freeze yer doughballs off to do it. You d'man.


JimmyQ, you live up in some of the most beautiful area I've ever seen. I was able to do an event out of Whistler that had us in your deep mountain wilderness for 6 days. Awesome, just awesome!


----------



## jason j ladue

i dont hear much goin on (here) is _everybody _ slow right now or is it just me? are people just waiting for taxes to come back to have tree work done?


----------



## Jumper

*Aloha*

Went for a walk on the beach at Waikiki. Tried my first MaiTai and think I will stick to beer. Am going to the Arboretum tomorrow.


----------



## Ny finest

Winter sucks!!If people are'nt outside,trees are'nt on thier mind.Good time to do municipal contracts though


----------



## Ny finest

I'm working in the city of Rochester,NY on the contract but its never easy in the winter.Today was 31 degrees and it rained until 2:30 and then snowed fron then on.It get wet and slippery and your soaked.......I would'nt work in this crap if I had more of a nest egg.


----------



## jason j ladue

sure jumper, rub it in. btw, what are on earth you doing in front of a computer screen? wait dont tell me- its a wireless connection, and you're poolside


----------



## Jumper

Actually looking for a job, no duff. Today a trip to the USS Arizona, Wheeler Field, Schofield Barracks, Fort Shafter adn the Punchbowl. The highlight had to be seeing the USS Abraham Lincoln entering Pearl Harbour. Now at HNL airport about to board Delta back to Cinci and then on to Toronto. GREAT three days.


----------



## a_lopa

you lucky dawg


----------



## Ny finest

WOOOHOOO!!!!I got to climb this 55in catalapa today.Love 'dem bigguns!!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

And 'nary a pic? Bummer. I got four big pines down before the rain told me to stop.


----------



## Jumper

Lucky heading back to Toronna???? Not. LOL. Actually two job prospects have presented themselves while I was away, so see what tomorrow brings. The -15C temps and the foot of snow on arrival here are a little tough to stomach, but forward.


----------



## a_lopa

what line of work mitch?


----------



## jason j ladue

two fruit trees. one plumb, one pear. crown reduction. gettin too big for their britches


----------



## tinman44

sorry no pics. two pines one about 90 ft tall and one short about 50 ft. btw this is my first actual climb. we have done a few jobs but i have not been the climber. i have practiced on a dozen or more trees. anyways went up to top of tree and tied in, skinning all the way up. lowered down so partner could pull me over to next tree (he wanted me to jump, i wanted to have a cig) topped it then went back to original tree. went up about 20 ft put my cut then went around tree for the other cut. cut then took a ride. man i was nervous but i found it to be fun. felt like i was riding in a convertable. anyways i'm stoked everything went perfect no damage or injuries and fridays payday....wait thats today


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yeah, I had pines today myself. This is a good time of the year for pines.


----------



## RichO

Did thje bills, then went shoppingat the local equipment co. for some replacement gear.


----------



## begleytree

I knocked over an ash that was washing out underneath due to the creek, leaning over into a spruce at @ 45* angle and over the house. Took a whole hour and a half, leave all debris on property. After that, nada. (it is friday after all)
-Ralph


----------



## jason j ladue

is there anything better than a two-hour friday? that's almost better than the whole day off!


----------



## Jumper

a_lopa said:


> what line of work mitch?



Something that pays for the fun things in life comes to mind. I have been applying for more work overseas but in the interim there was a tree company looking for some groundguys closeby so fired in a resume to them Friday and scouted out the place as well (Time spent on recce is seldom wasted-old Army addage). Something permanent in supply chain management would be great, but at this point I just want to go to work as I can only play so much hockey. On the ice this morning at 0715 for two hours helping out as a target for an acquintance's adult hockey sessions, and am going to do the same for another hour at 1815 this evening, so sure am getting some free ice time in. Mind you got run over once today, and hit in the temple a second time whilee taking a break, fortunately had my mask on!!! Woke me up in a hurry!!


----------



## luke montelius

work.


----------



## luke montelius

more work.


----------



## ORclimber

Worked with an AS member, Mr. Jason Ladue. Took down a 28" rotten tri-top maple in an exclusive neighborhood. Had to carry the wood over a bridge and through two gates. Filled up the chip box, had firewood and brush in the mancab. Tied a full garbage can onto and hung the blower off the chipper. It started raining right when the job was completed. A good day, 6 3/4 hours on site.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Cool! So how was Mr. Ladue? Hireable?


----------



## Stumper

Cut a big nasty Siberian Elm (4ft dbh). When I made the face cut I knew I had a potential problem-a couple of gallons of water came pouring out on initial cut. I opened the face up so I could see-not hollow but there was a crack running up the interior. Included bark was evident at the forks but the lower trunk seemed solid until encountering this interior crack (but as it turned out it the inclusions actually ran all the way into the ground). The tree was in the open so I proceeded albeit with extreme caution. It held together until it began to fall then came apart and two thirds of it laid out at 60 degrees to the intended lay. Examining the stump revealed the interior problems and how a deeper notch MIGHT have helped (due to the way it fractured my notch wound up being a Dutchman for the wayward section to start into then fall into the gap of buttressing roots -A deeper notch would have put the hinge across that big buttress root and the greater hinge width might have held the section on the stump.) no harm was done but I sure don't like it when things go out of control.


----------



## jason j ladue

today, i was the grounide. worked in portland w/our ASbrother,ORclimber. it was the the first time we had met in person (cool!). we had a very smooth day. Eric seemed a little concerned that the job was taking too long- three hours to get this brush and tops down and in the truck. was a (severely) rotted maple.one of the three vertical stems had a gap in it you could see eric's entire head through. kind of a tight drop zone and delicate under canopy-vinemaples and other decorational flowering plants on a hill side as well as other trees larger trees to avoid. the home owner was quite picky and concerned for the safety of the landscaping. we stepped it up in the 2nd half of the day and knocked it OUT. splitting and carrying the log up hill, across the creek, and into the front yard. i am feelin it! but it feels good. forgot a very important piece of equipment at home today though- the freakin camera. sorry, no pics oh well. my bad. thanks again eric  good workin w/ ya.


----------



## ORclimber

MasterBlaster said:


> Cool! So how was Mr. Ladue? Hireable?



Absolutely. Think he'd do better on his own though...says the self employed guy, that'd like to hire him as a sub as needed.

I needed someone on the ground that could communicate with the customer. This customer requires a lot of communication, and fired their last arborist for "being rude". When she was concerned about me killing the english ivy by dropping chunks of wood on it, Jason came through. Dang hard worker too.


----------



## darkstar

wow i finally found someone with worse grammer and speelliinngg than me" husky 372 how bout this day im sittin on my ass about to go train at the climbing gym while i pocket 700. for a landscaping sub ... awwww and my boys are taking a break frpm tree work haha hauling mulch ... no way i told them what we were doing today till we got there ...they would have never showed ...tree dogs and only tree dogs .... they kept asking me why we only needed 2 saws and no ropes ...hehe i jus said oh welll youll see when we get there this is a really easy tree job ... well i wuz gonna cut these 2 bushes down but the neighbor came out and dug umm up ... so i hauled them off and he want me to bid a huge landscaping / tree job .....rt. on .... keeping fingers crossed easy money ..... dark


----------



## MasterBlaster

So, anybody climbed any trees, lately?


----------



## Trignog

Ya, I climbed all day without spikes, I love my new job. Don't get me wrong though, I still loves me a good TD. Thats what really gets the blood pumpin right?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Anybody see Rocky in the top?

http://***************/treehouse/files/wildmen_653.jpg


----------



## hobby climber

My regular job was slow so I booked off on overtime and went to work for myself. Did three quotes in the morning and T/D'd three different trees in the afternoon. If it doesn't rain Saturday, I have six trees to T/D at one house and a large maple at another as well a couple limb removals. Everyone of them has sheds, fences or houses under them  . Just once I'd like to take a tree down that doesn't have anything under, through or around it...just once! HC


----------



## MasterBlaster

I wish I was working today. I can't get these fools around here to work on saturdays. :alien:


----------



## vharrison2

MasterBlaster said:


> Anybody see Rocky in the top?
> 
> http://***************/treehouse/files/wildmen_653.jpg


Awsume shot, I see three guys.


----------



## tnttreeman

*Tree on roof*

Got called out this afternoon (Sunday- time and a half  ) on an emergency job. Here's what it looked like.


----------



## tnttreeman

And here it is off the roof...


----------



## MasterBlaster

PLEASE! RESIZE THEM PICS!

More people will look at em.


----------



## mikecross23

vharrison2 said:


> Awsume shot, I see three guys.


I'm the one on the lower left. That was a fun day. We met up in Quincy Fla and Monkeypuzzle took us to that big @ss pine. I think there were 5 of us that day. Greg from Jacksonville (a member of this site) is in the pic lower right.
We need to get another group together again for a rec climb!
-Mike-


----------



## MasterBlaster

MP gave me the pic.

http://***************/treehouse/images/avatars/85.jpg


----------



## kf_tree

the real sin of tnttreemans job......was a beautiful old house like that with a DAM home depot piece of crap replacement door. the tree should have flattened the house so they don't have a chance to, vinyl side and put US window factory windows in.


----------



## Davidsinatree

i'm on dial up service....dont have time to wait for large pics to load, takes for ever. Yes,resize...I would like to see.


----------



## mikecross23

MasterBlaster said:


> MP gave me the pic.
> 
> http://***************/treehouse/images/avatars/85.jpg




Where oh where did the puzzled monkey go? Ya out there Quincy boy?

You talk to him Butch?

-Mike-


----------



## tnttreeman

Sorry about the first ones, here are the resized.


----------



## tnttreeman

And the rest..


----------



## MasterBlaster

mikecross23 said:


> Where oh where did the puzzled monkey go? Ya out there Quincy boy?
> 
> You talk to him Butch?
> 
> -Mike-



Oh, hail yah!


----------



## jason j ladue

deadwood/lightpruning/mistletoe- little red oak(before)


----------



## jason j ladue

(during)


----------



## jason j ladue

(after)


----------



## NYSawBoss

Well the heavy winds and rain this weekend took its toll on some of the trees in the park. 15 trees in all, 2 Siberian Elms, 5 pines and an assortment of others all met their maker today. Some were hung up nastily in others creating horrid spring poles. I ran one saw all day today and she stood up to all of it. A Stihl MS460 with a 25" bar. What a phenomenal saw....from 6" DBH to 30" DBH, she cut through all of it today like a raped ape!!! You know...the work always goes smoother when you have the right equipment to do it.

Tony


----------



## Treespotter

Tree on the roof.

TNTtreeman you are on a dangerous spot on that roof!!!!!
That place has got a spell on it and by looking at the pictures I know from who that spell came.

Wolter :umpkin:


----------



## MasterBlaster

I murdered a beautiful, healthy Live Oak today, at least 100 years old.

It sucked.


----------



## vharrison2

Sorry man :0(


----------



## tnttreeman

Treespotter said:


> Tree on the roof.
> 
> TNTtreeman you are on a dangerous spot on that roof!!!!!
> That place has got a spell on it and by looking at the pictures I know from who that spell came.
> 
> Wolter :umpkin:



It only looks like I'm in a bad spot because of the camera angle. Looks like I'm under the limb, when I'm actually a few feet behind it. Trust me, I'm not about to go under anything with tension on it that could go at any moment.  Funny that you caught the sign. It was one of the first things I noticed when I got there, but no Toto or Dorothy in sight.


----------



## hobby climber

Work is starting to pick up in a big way this year for this weekend tree climber. This week I picked up 4 tree jobs and a stump to grind and tonight after work(my full time day job), I received call to do a damaged limb removal and another T/D. May have to buy a bigger trailer soon to haul brush & wood away!


----------



## jason j ladue

good on ya climber. no chipper yet, huh? how long have you been self-employed? do you prefer a trailer? who else do you work w/? anybody else climing for you? keep up the good work...


----------



## Treespotter

tnttreeman said:


> It only looks like I'm in a bad spot because of the camera angle. Looks like I'm under the limb, when I'm actually a few feet behind it. Trust me, I'm not about to go under anything with tension on it that could go at any moment.



Hé tnttreeman,

I wasn't referring at the physical spot, I meant the place all over because of the spell.
It's the little thing that you notice that make you smile.


----------



## hobby climber

Jason, view my profile, I have a full time day job thats not tree related. I just do tree work on weekends and in the late afternoons. I'm able to pick & choose my tree work and refer the overflow,(& more technical work) to another company thats better equipped. I am an independent climber and do: tree, stump, limb & dead branch removal as well as light rigging. I rent a Vermeer222 stump grinder once I have enough stumps lined up to keep operating cost down and trailer the wood & brush out,(a one man show)! I live in a semi rural area and burning brush etc, isn't a problem! One of the reasons I get so many calls is because of something I started to do last year. Because I meet so many people that to different types of jobs...I take there business cards and put them in a card binder and offer them to my clients for consideration. I find work for them and in return, they find more work for me. Thats business helping business... a win win situation as I see it.  I have a good friend who once worked in a nursery and he also raises his own trees and shrubs to sell. I use him as a ground person on occasion but mostly for my own safety while working in difficult or dangerous trees. (I trust him with my life)! PPE & safety, being professional, doing quality work, having fun climbing trees is what I'm about. Learning and improving my skills all the time.  HC


----------



## hobby climber

Today, I did quotes in the morning including a large dead limb removal for another tree campany. In return, he's going to remove a dry dead lead form over my customers garage with his bucket truck. In the afternoon I T/D'd three dead ash trees in a customers back yard,(EAB strikes again).  . All went well and the owner said he'll keep the wood. Chop, drop & walk...I love it when that happens!


----------



## vharrison2

Thank Goodness we to get to take at least a 1/2 day off a week...Out on the boat in the Gulf of Mexico. John got to christen the spear gun he got for Christmas. He shot a nice size grouper; took him a while to get him out of the hole which gave me time to tan! Still to cold for me to get in the water, I don't go in till it is 80. Blackened Grouper for dinner. Yum


----------



## darkstar

went rockclimbing all day sunday it was awesome getting close on a 13b redpoint ..... todya yiikes taxes.....boys are out doing a view clearing job ....easy day good pay .... oh ???? i just jinxed my self knock on wood


----------



## pantheraba

*pool job*

I helped a friend (groundie in picture) remove oak limbs that overhung his pool. A smooth, relaxing day, no rush, 70 degrees, light breeze from behind so the sawdust went the other way for a change.

I used the "Tree Climber's Companion" method to install a false crotch for the first time..worked great, made the ascent a LOT easier.

Look, guys...no spurs!

More pictures (including groundman) at 

http://layton.smugmug.com/Tree+Job+3-30-05

Select "Pool Job"


----------



## jason j ladue

cool stuff. nice little home page ya got there


----------



## Old Monkey

pantheraba said:


> I helped a friend (groundie in picture) remove oak limbs that overhung his pool. A smooth, relaxing day, no rush, 70 degrees, light breeze from behind so the sawdust went the other way for a change.
> 
> I used the "Tree Climber's Companion" method to install a false crotch for the first time..worked great, made the ascent a LOT easier.
> 
> Look, guys...no spurs!
> 
> More pictures (including groundman) at
> 
> http://layton.smugmug.com/Tree+Job+3-30-05
> 
> Select "Pool Job"



Great quality picts and a cool site. There are one or two things I am curious about though. On your site,why did you need all the fancy rigging to get the wood to curbside? For fun? Seems like a time waster to me but I work trees full time. Did you tie off your speed line to a power pole? Not a very good idea in my book; not safe and you make yourself liable to unnecessary damage. On your pine removal, since you were using spurs, why leave so many stubs. I try not to leave anything that can hurt me later. Your systems are fun and save you work if not time but I find them unpractical for day to day use. A hand truck on level ground gets wood like that to the curb quicker. Sorry to gripe. Keep at it. :angel:


----------



## pantheraba

Old Monkey said:


> Great quality picts and a cool site. There are one or two things I am curious about though. On your site,why did you need all the fancy rigging to get the wood to curbside? For fun? Seems like a time waster to me but I work trees full time. Did you tie off your speed line to a power pole? Not a very good idea in my book; not safe and you make yourself liable to unnecessary damage. On your pine removal, since you were using spurs, why leave so many stubs. I try not to leave anything that can hurt me later. Your systems are fun and save you work if not time but I find them unpractical for day to day use. A hand truck on level ground gets wood like that to the curb quicker. Sorry to gripe. Keep at it. :angel:



The yard was soft and recently landscaped (and mine!). We rolled the small ones, floated the big ones. And, yeah, the rigging was also fun, an experiment as much as anything. There weren't any time constraints so we played a little.

You are right on the power pole...I wondered if I should use it...but it was in the perfect place.

On the pine, the tree had a pretty good lean so nothing roped or dropped could get hung...probably about a 25 degree lean. If it had been vertical, I would have cut them flush.

Good observations...thanks for the feedback.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Pantheraba, I gotta say I think you were overdoing it a tad. But it was cool for friggin around. I like the disparity of PPE/whatnot between you and yur mate.  

I'm glad _you_ are the one with the hardhat.  

Anywhoo, here's a nice pecan that I met today. I had already taken the main lead out when I snapped this pic. I got to take some nice lifts on this one, and was able to get it down in under three.

http://***************/treehouse/files/cool_pecan_146.jpg


----------



## hobby climber

Did some quotes today and picked up this three tree T/D job. The home owner is concerned about all the branches dropping down on the swing set that the kids play on. He started cutting branches himself ,(not me) and got in over his head. It will give me something else to do this weekend. HC


----------



## MasterBlaster

People are stupid.


----------



## hobby climber

True enough MB but at least this home owner knew when to make the phone call. Come to think of it...it was his wife that called! Both are good people, just didn't know better is all. HC


----------



## jason j ladue

hehehehe! maybe that is a great example of why married men have a greater life expectancy. (maybe not a very funny joke considering all the activity in the injuries forum this week. man alot of guys fell/got hurt this week...


----------



## Old Monkey

I love it when you get a TD that the home owner started. You can follow the series of cuts they made right up to the one that they soiled themselves on!


----------



## MasterBlaster

No crane today on this puppy, the sucker got bigger the closer ya got to it. Good 'ole fashioned inventive rigging. And, as lately, no one to take some good pics. Just me arriving and again leaving. But, the hole iz vizable...


----------



## Monkeywitha_saw

TD 15 palms all in a straight row by a pool and no crane could reach them but no pics forgot the camera


----------



## Yin

**

Got rid of some deadwood from my BlackWalnut.


----------



## Yin

**

Couldn't resist it was a beautifull day


----------



## MasterBlaster

I need to figure out a way to carry a camera while climbing.

Maybe buy a disposable?


----------



## Yin

MasterBlaster said:


> I need to figure out a way to carry a camera while climbing.
> 
> Maybe buy a disposable?



The pics in the tree were taken with my phone. It has a strong clip and it's protected with thick leather.


----------



## MasterBlaster

So, yur one of them fancy boys, eh? :Eye:


----------



## tinman44

mb i could sell you mine its a piece of crap that should be disposable. paid 400 for it 2 years ago, point and shoot kodak. wont make that mistake again. no focus, most shots are blurrey. blah maybe i'll put it on e-bay after i get me a new one


----------



## jason j ladue

i never have been real turned on by the prospect of a cam-phone. always worried they were lower quality than the cameras that were just a camera. but i hear now that they're making a 5.3megapixel cell-cam. whoayeah! i'm just about ready to replace my crappy cell phone any how. it is a serious POS.


----------



## jason j ladue

i love working in the walnuts. great structure. yin, sometimes i hate when guys do this here, but i think i woulda cut it a little more like this...(and i would like to know what anybody else thought. am i just being my anal self?)


----------



## jason j ladue

oops. ha! forgot the attatchment. heheheh...


----------



## Jumper

Am flying to Anchorage for a quick weekend visit.


----------



## Yin

jason j ladue said:


> i love working in the walnuts. great structure. yin, sometimes i hate when guys do this here, but i think i woulda cut it a little more like this...(and i would like to know what anybody else thought. am i just being my anal self?)



Yeah It would be cool to see what the others say about that. There are a couple other stubs that could be taken in a bit from branches that have broken off over time also.


----------



## Yin

**

Helped a friend mill some red oak we T/D in Westfield mass.
Also planted some pines today.


----------



## hobby climber

That three tree T/D that I quoted the other day turned into a two tree T/D. Owner wanted the third tree to stay. Took the two down and dead limbed the other as well as cleaned up the owners "handy work"! All went well and the fence is still intact.  The before pic can be seen in thread #1104. Nice way to spend a Saturday afternoon! HC


----------



## jason j ladue

nice


----------



## jason j ladue

hehhhehheeee!


----------



## Trignog

So I've started a new job with a fairly large company in the north east, 4th week. I live in central Ct and now work on the shore line (long Island Sound). It's cool cause I am not doing removals too much anymore, all day everyday, though I still loves me a good take down. Anyway today I worked at Rupert Murdock's sons summer home. Mabey one day a summer. Cool. If you don't know he owns FOX and a bunch of other big media. (Fox fan.) On the same st. last week I worked at the Land o' Lakes Heireses House. Both these properties are on the Ct river shoreline. Funny because I grew up and still live on the river, up River. I am just a regular guy, hense my carere path. Anyway it is cool to work on high end properties, although Murdocks house is occupied once a year if that and could just as well be in my neighborhood1 (circa 1820). Fairield county by NYC is the place to be, I could be pruning Martha's tree's, wich is a good thing. I could only Imagine the work in So, Cal!


----------



## vharrison2

Isn't it fun? We did some work for the Stouffers (frozen food) and picked up a chip pile for one of the Asplundh children. Greg said the wood was stacked perfect! Met a guy that worked on Walter Cronkites house up north. We did a little work for Jimmy Johnson when he first moved down here (Dallas Cowboys, Dolphins) but he only used us twice, found a cheaper (hack) to do his work.


----------



## MasterBlaster

This little old lady was tired of the balls, so we de-balled her.


----------



## jason j ladue

get up!


----------



## jason j ladue

get downn!


----------



## huskycandoit

tnttreeman said:


> And the rest..


Hey, Is that jobs that you did is that in pittsburgh. And if it is, is it in baldwin.


----------



## vharrison2

awesome


----------



## Tree Machine

Right-on, bro.


----------



## jason j ladue

went back today to remove another one just like it- notice the boxwood hedge all along the dropzone, rhodies, little hemlocks, dogwood... _much _ roping. no "after" pictures to speak of. the lighting was all wrong. i'll go back tomorrow to drop log (34' stick. 30" dbh). it has to be dropped directly against a strong lean. should land it right next to the log from yesterday. will have better pics of the whole thing (including yesterday's drop zone) tomorrow pm...


----------



## Yin

Here it is jason


----------



## MasterBlaster

Today was a sweet, easy friday. Home before 'leven, just had to take this Lady's clothes off first!


----------



## MasterBlaster

About three years ago I stripped the limbs up on this puppy, so that made the TD easier.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Tomorrow I'm TD'ing an oak.


----------



## jason j ladue

man, i would not want to be a big pine in bayou country... :blob5:


----------



## Stumper

Today I pruned 2 small apples and gave a pruning lesson while doing it. A young man who does wildfire mitigation work has a contract with the city of Durango, CO to do fire mitigation work. One of the terms of the contract is that he get a Durango city arborist license(He must take a written test and then he has to prune a small tree and explain why he is cutting what he removes). I gave him some ISA literature, A copy of "Tree Basics" by Dr. Shigo some sources for more info and explained collar cuts, basic pruning and reduction cuts. Nice guy-I hope that he pursues arboriculture. Then I went and removed 2 Spruce. The bigger one(18-19 inch dbh) had to be climbed and peiced out-easy but more work than the other one that I could dump. Man those things were brushy. I started the day with about a garbage can full of chips in the truck. 2 armloads of apple prunings and those 2 Spruce (limbs only- the customer kept the firewood) and the Intn'l is FULL!


----------



## jason j ladue

here's my contribution...


----------



## jason j ladue

couple more...


----------



## MasterBlaster

I sent two cottonwoods to the dump today.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I like working on a sunday. Everyone looks at you funny.


----------



## jason j ladue

MasterBlaster said:


> I like working on a sunday. Everyone looks at you funny.


are you sure it's just on sundays, butch?


----------



## MasterBlaster

_Whatever_ are you talking about?  

http://***************/treehouse/files/mb_199.jpg


----------



## Beast12

This is what I did today: http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=21706

-Matt


----------



## hobby climber

While at the repair shop this afternoon, a guy from another company came in (he doesn't climb) to pick up his saw. he & I got talking and before I knew it I was 35' up a black walnut removing a couple of large limbs from overhanging his customers garage and pool. A little rigging, redirecting and a little money at the end!  HC


----------



## Ekka

Just quenchin a hard earned thirst.


----------



## iain

quality where do i get a fridge like that bloke heaven!!!!


----------



## murphy4trees

Actually, 
yesterday, I left early to do 2 stump grinding jobs. then met the crew... did some clean up of the trucks, saws and shed etc.., left w crew to finished a tree job, leaving two men to grind stumps. Droped chipper battery to get charged at friends shop. 
Took another man to drop a twin lead Norway maple and big linden at a freebie job for an old friend. Droped the maple, climbed and bombed the linden. Back to shop to make sure battery was charging... Back to grinding job, cut cyclone fence grown into cherry with bolt cutters... finished grinding cherry and other small stumps near fence. 
Took grinder and two men back to linden removal. Helped old friend get started changing chipper blades. Left two men on that job. Showed new co-worker how to back up stump grinding trailer, then took him to big job grinding stumps as a sub at huge apatment complex. Stopped by yard to get p/u truck on the way. Also stopped and talked to neighbor of recent client about removals. 
Met crew forman at apt complex. Got new coworker started there... ground out big stump on hill before I left. Got a call on way back to job from two co-workers. they went to get lunch in van with all the saws and rigging equipment and it broke down. Went to van.. checked fuel... couldn't get it running, so took tools in pick up truck, returned to linden removal. Adjusted the cutter anvil on chipper (carefully). Hung out while co-workers chipped the brush. Dumped the chip truck, about 50 min round trip. Went back and picked up chipper, and coworkers, left that job and went to meet contract climber at another job. Wrote up contract for that job with customer before getting started (already had verbal agreement). Started raining, helped fall a few small and medium trees and falled spar of 90' tulip. Went back to broken down van. Checked spark, got to auto parts store 15 minutes after closing, and bought various ignition parts. replaced ignition module in van. Took van back to backyard removal job. Took pick up truck to yard. Dumped linden on junk woodpile, and loaded up the log dolly. back to jobsite and moved 6-8 large logs out to street using pick up truck to pull dolly.
Drove stump grinder home, called log loader to schedule wood pick up and talked to a new client for stump sub-contracting work. 
Took shower and finally ate my first bite of food of the day at 10 PM. Cleaned up the house and girlfiend came over at 10:45.


----------



## Tree Machine

Dang, if that's not a full day, I don't know what is!


----------



## hobby climber

After work (my day job), I was at a house to do a quote for an older woman. She wants me to remove part(almost half) of her neighbors tree that overhangs on her property. I explained that if I did what she wanted, it would kill the tree and would fall on the neighbors house next wind or ice storm. She stated she didn't care and to bad for neighbor. The neighbor overheard and the two of em started yelling at each other, (me in middle). I told the woman that if I were to do it, I would have to tie into a part of the tree thats on the guys side of property for my safety line. As I explained the situation to him (re; killing tree if I do it), he said I could take the entire tree down if the woman pays half the cost! The tree was in bad shape, wind damage, stress cracks, punky areas and full of water on one side form previous damage. The woman wanted the tree down to spite her neighbor & the neighbor wanted the tree gone to keep peace with the woman and because it was a hazard to him. What a pair! Not wanting to get caught in the middle of a bad situation, i referred the job to another company better equipped to T/D the entire tree. After all was said & done, the guy hired me to look at another tree in his back yard and remove a few limbs from off his and other neighbors house and take out some dead branches. Hour & a half later I had $100 in my pocket plus $20 tip. Not a bad way to end the day! I love working in a tree in late afternoon as the sun starts to set.  HC


----------



## MasterBlaster

People can be downright nutso, sometimes.


----------



## hobby climber

No kidding MB, the old woman is pissed at me now. Not because I would not do the job for her or referring the work to another company. Its because I ended up doing some work for her neighbor in a different tree. She's the same type of person that would spend her life saving in court fighting with a neighbor over a property line etc.  HC


----------



## MasterBlaster

I cleaned/reduced this big bush today for my neighbor. It was fun!  

http://***************/treehouse/files/flower_st__6_-_05_166.jpg


----------



## hobby climber

Today was a slow saturday for me. Picked up a set of piston rings for one of my saws across town and did a quote for a guy. He wanted me to top the tree and I said get someone else! His neighbor called me over to look at a tree limb that was laying on his roof. I took it down (two minute's) & told him no charge so he gave my 6 year old daughter ten bucks behind my back. We then had to spend it on ice cream...of course!!! Kids know just what to do, don't they! Here's a pic of me 50' up earlier this week limbing out an ash tree for removal. Power lines behind the tree and phone, cable & residential power lined below. Its been killed by the EAB as many have in my area. I'll likely take the one down thats behind me,(in the pic) tomorrow if it doesn't rain.  HC


----------



## MasterBlaster

Actually, I "topped" the tree in my previous pic... so to speak.


----------



## hobby climber

No offense MB but I'd rather eat ice cream with my daughter before I top any tree,(not that I would). Ice cream good..Topping trees bad!!! HC


----------



## Ekka

Hey MB

Is that a big bark tear off under that cut or is it just my eyes playing tricks?


----------



## MasterBlaster

It's the way the limb decayed. I did the best I could with it.


----------



## Ekka

No worries mate ... was hard to tell at that distance but I should've known better.


----------



## Ekka

I just finished my report on 10 park trees for college. Another best seller!


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

well today as usual on a Sunday i'm off bidding/quoting for work !!!...I hate this part of the job


----------



## treeseer

hobby climber said:


> Ice cream good..Topping trees bad!!! HC


Ice cream fattening. Reducing trees sometimes  necessary.

"I just finished my report on 10 park trees for college. Another best seller!"

Ekka if you attach it here we can start some buzz to the publishers!

"on a Sunday i'm off bidding/quoting for work !!"

Rolla, sounds like a tough row to hoe. I'd rather review algebra with my son  than be short of work and do free estimates, on any day. Sounds painful; hang in there.


----------



## Ekka

Hey Rolla

Always look at the bright side of life .... atleast there's a lot less traffic on a Sunday so you'll get home sooner.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

amazingly i got a few decent jobs yesterday


----------



## MasterBlaster

A friend of mine who owns a tree service here just stopped by to show off his new truck. He doesn't chip but instead stuffs a trailer with a loader. That's what he bought it for... that, plus hauling the trailer pictured. It can sleep six and that's what he plans on using to sleep in when he's chasing storms. 
Man, it's a helluva truck, and he only paid $100,000 for it. The trailer was used at $35,000. WoW! 

http://***************/treehouse/files/green_jeans_1_160.jpg

http://***************/treehouse/files/green_jeans_2_728.jpg

http://***************/treehouse/files/green_jeans_3_445.jpg


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

WOW now that is some truck and some travell trailer....135K man thats a bargain


----------



## jamie

*wow*

bling badda bling....

jamie :evil


----------



## treeseer

mb, he must be making a lot of cash on your underpriced removal labor to afford something like that. $135k? that's about what I paid for my house and 8 acres 8 yrs ago.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yah that's what it is, alright. Don't worry, I'll have a talk with myself.


----------



## Ekka

It's that new that they didn't have time to fit number plates!

That is one mutha of a rig, things are sure big in USA.


----------



## Jim1NZ

Yea fully bling bling, sure that guys not a pimp


----------



## Ekka

Nice one Jimmy


----------



## MasterBlaster

Today I was called upon to expedite the demise of this fine pecan.

http://***************/treehouse/files/bad_pecan_754.jpg


----------



## MasterBlaster

You can see in this pic why execution was necessary.

http://***************/treehouse/files/halfway_929.jpg


----------



## vharrison2

why,oh why do they take these tree's down? Do they have to mitigate? Permit fees, mitigation fees? Was is hacked beyond repair?


----------



## MasterBlaster

The entire backside was dead.

http://***************/treehouse/files/almost_done_134.jpg


----------



## vharrison2

Any idea why?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Shoot, no telling. I just made it as painless as possible for the poor thing.


----------



## treeseer

dam mb that's gotta be tough tellin that one goodbye. Still waitin to have that little chat eh? I told one goodbye with no qualms; red maple rotted on 3 sides and leaning over a little old lady's house. Owned by a landlord who refused to do anything about it so my report will be attached to a certified letter and copied to town officials and town police.

That MAY move him; same guy let his septic field overflow and the lady got hepatitis cuz her well was full of coliform. Slumlords should  in hades.

A tupelo was bent heavy over the maple, toward the house. had no other defects so I recommended reducing it the way the guys in this neighborhood work, it'll probly get whacked in half. Spike marks in every big white oak.  

Anyway an interesting consult, referred by Bartlett. I'll take pics when it's not raining.


----------



## treeseer

MasterBlaster said:


> The entire backside was dead.


A pic of that backside would have been interesting. No, not YOUR backside, the back side of the tree! :umpkin: 

vh if there is damage on the side of a tree that faces the house, it doesn't take a rocket surgeon to hypothesize construction damage with a great degree of certainty. Still you're right about mitigation  ; pecans codit and respond to reduction very well.

mb it would have been edutaining to see a pic of the trunk's cross-section; even if the "entire" backside--20% of circ? 30%?--was dead outside, >80% of the cross-sectional area may have been alive. That tree may have stayed safely standing longer than any of us with the right care.

But all that is complicated, and hard to sell to some customers and especially to removal contractors who have big truck payments to make, so down it went. Wonder if a pecan in the dirt will sprout and grow a new tree? Nope, the lawnmower will get it. Wish the morons who did the original damage could be made to pay. :angry2:


----------



## a_lopa

nothing lasts for ever guy. http://***************/treehouse/files/picture_321__large__204.jpg http://***************/treehouse/files/picture_322__large__206.jpg


----------



## matthias

The first cabling job of the year. :alien:


----------



## Tom D. Wilson

*the training of the mmonkeys!*

the [email protected]!! i spent a whole week with out beer and fags because i had my CS 38 assment (tree climbing n rescue)which i passed on tuesday and coz i did so well the college has put me in for my CS 39 coz there was a spare place, which is tomro, and i used a top hander in a tree for the first time today, got the hang of all my anchor points, not without a few uncomfortable momments though, and the rest of the gits on my course who have passed their cs 38 but aint going for the 39 are getting lashed tonight! man lifes a b1tch aint it!


----------



## iain

yeh but when u pass 39 , u can drink twice the amount


----------



## Thor's Hammer

deadwooded and pruned 3 big oaks over the road, lovley job, hot sun, edge of the woodland, finished by 2 o clock    
sorry guys crappy cam phone again, gotta get a new camera


----------



## jason j ladue

noice! hey hammer gotta give you a little grief though...w/ all those other kicka$$ toys you have, i am suprised you dont have a decent camera to match!


----------



## hobby climber

Due to the high wind we had this past weekend, a few trees didn't fair so well. I was called to look at a blue spruce that had its upper 20' blown off. I showed up (after my day job), and spoke with the home owner. He and I hit it off very well and I began removing limbs from the back side with the 21' pole saw as he dragged them out of the way. Got about half way into the job and then realized we didn't fix a price yet! Oops,  . He looked at me with this funny grin on his face and said that he liked my work ethic. I asked him what he meant? He said that he had called four other company's but only one guy came out to have a look. This guy said he would T/D the tree by climbing free hand and going on & on about the time, risk, and overhead etc to justify his price. The home owner didn't feel comfortable with this guy and eventually called me.I had the tree down with in an hour and never left the ground. The home owner and I had a lot of fun with the tree joking back and forth, the $100 was just a bonus. He then asked me to give him a price on four tree in his back yard for removal. He stated that he was going to be selling his home later this summer and wanted the back yard to look nice. He thought his trees were dead cuz some of the lower & mid branches were dead and falling to the ground when its windy. I told him his trees are not dead but just maturing. Its branches that are dead and brittle are not getting any sunlight because the canopy is filling out preventing sun from getting to its mid section. (no light...no life)! I suggested that all it needed is some dead limbing & maintenance. Because he was going to be selling the house, I told him that if he removed the 4 trees, it would leave the remaining trees looking like crap with big holes and bare spots in them. Lastly I told him that a home with mature trees on its property would increase its VALUE !!! So guess who got the job! His neighbor, who was listening to our conversation, asked me over to do some work on some trees in his back yard and to T/D his blue spruce that was growing way to close to his house. So ya, that will keep me busy this coming weekend!  HC


----------



## Thor's Hammer

jason j ladue said:


> noice! hey hammer gotta give you a little grief though...w/ all those other kicka$$ toys you have, i am suprised you dont have a decent camera to match!


did have one, but fell on it while skiing


----------



## Tom D. Wilson

just passed my CS 39 with full marks, not a single fault! now i'm gonna get drunk and laid


----------



## jason j ladue

Thor's Hammer said:


> did have one, but fell on it while skiing


tools broken while playing...classic! ah well, just makes for fewer excuses to get new gear, i reckon. :blob5:


----------



## Ekka

*Eeek snake!*

Today we served the country well by eradicating 4 more Queen palms.

The second one we had to cut down had a huge bowl shaped head, it was an absolute corker, stuffed if I wanted to block that down.

We set up bit of a barricade and protection to knock the head out onto the neibs lawn, all went sweet, and I blocked the trunk down.

When we got around to cutting up that big head (we leave them for last) we had a surprise. A 5' green snake came out of it, it was peeved off too!  (probably hibernating as it's winter here)

It went for the pile of fronds we had cut off so we had to divert it's course, we chucked stuff at it then it turned around and headed for the palm head that we still had to cut up. 

It was about half way into the head some-how and all that was sticking out was the tail, the groundy stood on it's tail to try and stop it (I was to chicken) and the snake started turning blue. We peeved it off something bad and it went like buggery across the lawn to the house and started to try to go up the wall to a window.

By now the groundy had a piece of frond and started to try scare it to bugger off into the garden by tapping the ground near it. The snake was bright blue now, it was amazing, it started to go toward the garden then turned around, stood up about 2' high and slithered toward us. I was tripping out and ran back-wards the groundy close by. The ????ed thing was standing it's ground so the groundy try tapping the cement near it and the bugger struck at him and just missed him.

We all freaked out and started chucking stuff at it and it finally got the message and pissed off back into the garden. What a day.

Now I still had 2 palms to go, how do you reckon I felt? I never flicked so many fronds off my saw and cut that fast before, and I made sure I had my life line and figure eight ready for a real quick evac.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I killed a big, fat pine. Every limb had to be roped. At least it was only 96 duhgrees...

I present the corpse!  

http://***************/treehouse/files/on_the_ground_287.jpg


----------



## rbtree

murderer.....  

man that wuz a wolfy old beast, eh!

no pics, but we did a young, but brushy doug fir....darned near filled the truck with chips...then did a 120 foot just died fir.....breezed thru it in 2 hours


----------



## jimmyq

ok, so here is a rebirth post. for all you tree killers out there. 

2 days work for a couple guys. turf up and out, dig out the old drains, cover them in filter cloth, bury them in gravel, cut a few new trenches and gravel them, cover with lawn dressing topsoil, put some sod on it and put the stepping stones back. too much fun. afterwards, go to local shop, buy new echo top handle saw.

sorry for the big pics, I keep some larger for photo printing time.


----------



## vharrison2

Jimmy, you are making that look way to easy. Nice work!


----------



## Ekka

jimmyq said:


> ok, so here is a rebirth post. for all you tree killers out there.



Hey mate, this is an aborist site .... go to the landscapers site ... please


----------



## Ekka

*Timberbeast from Alaska visited today*

Fresh off a plane, waltzes in here and decks the sucker.


----------



## a_lopa

ha cool!


----------



## Stumper

Ekka, Great safety helmet on the flyer. Be nice to JimmyQ. He IS an arborist but a landscaper too. My only disappointment with the replant was that it was all turf-I was hoping to see a tree.


----------



## vharrison2

Ekka, I thought you knew Jimmyq


----------



## MasterBlaster

Eric, meet Paul.


----------



## jimmyq

Hi Eric, nice to meetcha. Show us more cool pictures.


----------



## jimmyq

Stumper, I would have loved to put a new tree in but its a fairly well packed yard allready, I have a new client that I am taking over general landscape contracting for that I am gonna push for some trees and some nice tree wells around her existing big doug firs and native red alders and paper birches.


----------



## MasterBlaster

You da mang!!!


----------



## Ekka

Hey

I was just mucking around Jimmyq, nice grass ... keep off it!  

Looks like you cleaned up that plum tree nice, good on ya.

The guy with the soft top in the photo is Timberbeast from Alaska, I didn't have the wide angle lense to fit me in!!!! He's like a sports ducati, I;m a harley fat boy. 

You'll get some cool pics today as he's coming out with us, and some-one can actually man the camera's


----------



## Jim1NZ

Bugger, i missed out on meeting Timberbeast! Ah well i just might have to cruz over to Alaska  

What did you think of NZ Timber?


----------



## Ekka

Boy oh boy, what a weekend Timberbeast and I had, here's some pics


----------



## Ekka

*Timberbeast sloggin it out*

Oh man, I flogged him today, Aussie style.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I didn't do diddly 'cept kill a big bradford pear. It's amaxing how much brush one of those things has. And the heat was amazing!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Gigi! What do your guys think about the cooling bandanna/hardhat things you ordered? I like the bandanna ones, but not so much the hardhat things.


----------



## a_lopa

you can get cooling vests,footballers use them at halftime.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Gimme a link!


----------



## a_lopa

footballers here run crazy amounts in a game. http://www.arcticheat.com.au/product_range.htm


----------



## stehansen

Trimmed some 80' Cottonwoods for the Army Corp of Engineers at one of their parks along the Stanislaus river.


----------



## Stumper

Today I blew off work(Nobody was scheduled for today-I have a list of people waiting but nobody expected me today) and went fishing.  
Yesterday I climbed an Ash on the ankle I seriously sprained last Friday.-Easy climb but climbing on a sprain sucks the lips of of moose-quite large and hairy. It took about twice as long as it should have 'cause I was having to go slow and baby it.


----------



## Ekka

MasterBlaster said:


> Gimme a link!



I think Lopa's link crapped out, try this http://www.arcticheat.com.au/


----------



## a_lopa

wow i didnt know the csiro had done a report on them!in the "competitive edge"link i might invest for next summer


----------



## MasterBlaster

Those aren't the ones I've seen before. The type I'm interested in has pockets that you put Blue Ice packs in and _that_ keeps you cool. I'm not too crazy about wearing a soaking wet garment.

Anyone seen the type I'm talking about?


----------



## vharrison2

I think we may have wasted our money on those things! I think I bought ten or so and maybe 2 or 3 guys are using them. Anything is worth a try in this heat.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I'm not caring much for the hardhat thing, but I do like the "around the neck" bandanna thing. I keep two soaking in ice water. I just googled cooling vests and all of them work like the bandannas. I don't care for soaking my pants, I wish I could find the Blue Ice vests.


----------



## Treeman14

Here ya go, Butch.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=l&q=ht...UIABABGAEoAjABOABIlTlQl4LU5vr_____AZgBr0vIAQE


----------



## vharrison2

Looks pretty cool. The picture at the beach cracks me up though. Like that is what I am wearing next time I go to the beach!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

That's the one I was talking about! Thanks, Brett!

Dang, they sure ain't cheap!


----------



## treeseer

I jsut saw one of those on a friend in Richmond. He sprays and runs crews and swears by it. It looks too bulky and heavy to me; unthinkable in the tree. and too uncomfortable for claustrophobic me anyuwhere. 

I like wearing loose thin longsleeved shirts (castoff business shirts make me a "white-collar professiona), and feeliing the cool from evapotranspiration.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Evapotranspiration doesn't work in high humidity/no breeze scenerios.


----------



## MasterBlaster

treeseer said:


> I jsut saw one of those on a friend in Richmond. He sprays and runs crews and swears by it. It looks too bulky and heavy to me; unthinkable in the tree.




Bulkier than wearing a jacket in wintertime?


----------



## treeseer

Yes, it's a thicker, heavier jacket, far bigger than any jacket you need in south LA in january


----------



## vharrison2

6-12 pounds would make a big difference in a tree, I would think. One of our guys just started wearing the camel back and said it is a godsend but had to get used to the weight, and those things are probably only 2-3 pounds


----------



## MasterBlaster

Well I'm at least 15 lbs overweight. I'll just hafta lose weight to offset it.


----------



## vharrison2

MasterBlaster said:


> Bulkier than wearing a jacket in wintertime?



You wear a jacket in wintertime?????????!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

A jean jacket, yea. 30 degrees is 30 degrees, even in the south.


----------



## vharrison2

Very rarely do we wear jackets here!! Maybe once a year.


----------



## treeseer

In winter I get my warmth from layers of undies, not bulky outies. 

Whoops, this is turning into a December thread


----------



## matthias

I wish I had the motivation for a rec climb today but I don't think it is going to happen. I was thinking it would be good for a laugh to hang a mannequin, or a bike or a stove up in a tree. For it to be perfect you would have to do it with no audience and secure the said object with the safety of passerbys in mind. You could even have a rotation with a different object every week/month. A sling and carabiner would be all you would need to hang a mountain bike and would make a unique photo.


----------



## Ekka

Hey good idea, I often think of doing stuff like that.

I re-done your pic as couldn't see ya.


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter

Spent the week felling Silver birch and Hornbeam. Part of a woodland restoration project in Herts. Its not been managed for 60 odd years and the wood is just dieing out. So we went in a cleared some trees. 

The trees ranged form 6"-16" Theres a STIHL AV20 on there which was used to cut it down............when it worked


----------



## Thor's Hammer

dum de dum de dum......


----------



## vharrison2

Ekka, good work on the pic


----------



## MasterBlaster

HuH?


----------



## vharrison2

Ekka reworked a pic for somebody so we could see him. He did a good job!


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

well today i sat around and did nothing


----------



## vharrison2

I know, so far me too........what time is it there? It is 11:00am here on the Fourth of July!!


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

its 4pm overhere..is 4th july a holiday in the States


----------



## vharrison2

Yep!! Fireworks and the whole shabang!


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

so it must be indipendance day..have a nice day


----------



## vharrison2

Have a good evening!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yah, there will be some overindulging in the USA today!!!

http://***************/treehouse/files/cropped_burger_100.jpg


----------



## Thor's Hammer

ROLLACOSTA said:


> well today i sat around and did nothing



work slow? or just chillin?


----------



## teressa green

dinner looks mighty fine ,,,,,,,


----------



## Ekka

vharrison2 said:


> Ekka reworked a pic for somebody so we could see him. He did a good job!



Yeah, I hope Treeco isn't feeling threatened


----------



## Big A

ROLLACOSTA said:


> well today i sat around and did nothing


OI!! Independance Day aint a holiday for us lot!! What is the world coming to? Mr Bullman rang to say he was at home too, well I expect his excuse is that his missus is American!! Whats yours?  Today I been hacking at conifers (again!)


----------



## vharrison2

I have been at the Branch Office most of the day with my sweetie!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Why so shy, G?


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

Thor's Hammer said:


> work slow? or just chillin?



Work has picked up nicely ,hows work for you ??? my day off was a chillin day plus we did have torrential rain for nearly 8 hours..


----------



## vharrison2

cause boys will be boys!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

teressa green said:


> dinner looks mighty fine ,,,,,,,



SHAME WE DON'T GET FOOD LIKE THAT OVERHERE ,MIND YOU IMAGINE SCOFFING THAT BURGER THEN HAVING TO GO HEAVE YOUR ASS UP A TREE [ahh bloody cap lock ]


----------



## Thor's Hammer

ROLLACOSTA said:


> Work has picked up nicely ,hows work for you ??? my day off was a chillin day plus we did have torrential rain for nearly 8 hours..



slow slow slow. 
need tree work!
to much slash and burn at the mo


----------



## vharrison2

That is the best looking hamburger I have seen in my life! YUMMY


----------



## MasterBlaster

You dam skippy!

http://***************/treehouse/files/cropped_burger_100.jpg


----------



## vharrison2

I could eat maybe 2 bites and be full. That burger is huge, and I love the white bread thing going on!!!!!!!!!!! Almost looks like sour dough.


----------



## Treeman14

vharrison2 said:


> cause boys will be boys!!!!!!!!



:angel:


----------



## vharrison2

Mangrove trimming in Florida. Highly regulated.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Why is it so heavily regulated?


----------



## Jim1NZ

Crane job, photos only taken on my mobile phone so excuse the quality


----------



## Jim1NZ

Last one, got others with a bit more action hope to get them on soon. That high vis of Palm & Tree Services that i got off ya Ekka can be seen from a mile away!


----------



## treeseer

MasterBlaster said:


> Why is it so heavily regulated?


Because they have been torn out by landrapers, with no heed of the effects. Florida is fragile; mangroves hold the coastline together and is essential habitat for fish etc.


----------



## vharrison2

MasterBlaster said:


> Why is it so heavily regulated?



Department of Enviromental Protection: Your government at work.


----------



## treeseer

vharrison2 said:


> Department of Enviromental Protection: Your government at work.


work by the government to protect the air, water and land upon which our lives depend is proper; the Declaration states that goverments are instituted among men to protect Life...

When governement action gets whacky, it's up to people to fix that and make it more reasonable. Not always easy I know, but better than no regulation. Mindless protection is not good, but a whole lot better than mindless exploitation.


----------



## Ekka

*I did some weeding today*

Just a bit of weeding today.


----------



## vharrison2

Ekka you are funny.....weeding. You are the PALM SLAYER!!!!!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

I wonder what is so special about mangroves?


----------



## vharrison2

You would not beleive the regulations. Nor the fines if you violate them.


----------



## vharrison2

Jimmyq this one is for you.


----------



## Thor's Hammer

dum de dum bump bump bump...


----------



## Thor's Hammer

Nice palms V


----------



## vharrison2

Thanks


----------



## Ekka

Hey V

Have you gone mad?

Slay'em when they're young or it'll cost you more when they're bigger!


----------



## vharrison2

You know I don't like slayin'em!!!!!!


----------



## iain

kill'd a phone line 1st yet
finished of the 3 pops i started yesterday


----------



## Stumper

I got hammered by hornets.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Dang, I hate that. Did you get to finish the job?


----------



## vharrison2

Stumper, you okay?


----------



## Stumper

Yeah, I'm okay. I went straight to the first aid kit and took an antihistamine and went back to work-didn't finish though-Iran out of daylight.I have to go back on it at the end of the day today to finish up. Man those guys hurt. They got me on both arms.


----------



## Squid327WFD3

Today was a rainy day for me. 
We didn't have any tree work or mulching to do today so we all were sent home. 

I sharpened my saws for working on a side job tomorrow if it stops raining 

Siting here bored with nothing on the TV during the day isn't all that fun but at least its Friday.


----------



## iain

dude trees is dangerous whether u know what yr doing or not


----------



## Ekka

Going back to finish this today, it's half done, run out of time as Timberbeast decided to go walkabout!


----------



## arboromega

had a talk with the boss. got myself a raise. injected some fertilizer into the ground. bought some soil sulphur. pretty much the end of it.


----------



## Ekka

Ekka said:


> Going back to finish this today, it's half done, run out of time as Timberbeast decided to go walkabout!



Here's a link to a 4meg video 2.30mins of what we did today along with the finishing off the tree above.

Click on here


----------



## pantheraba

Ekka said:


> Here's a link to a 4meg video 2.30mins of what we did today along with the finishing off the tree above.
> 
> Click on here



Now that was fun to watch...great scripting and flow. Your reptile/insect stars were good touches. 

Looks like first class tree work, too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stumper

Nice video Ekka. When is your's due? -You are looking a bit like me in the midsection.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Are you making these vids with your camera? Yes?


----------



## Ekka

Yeah I have a DV camera, the hardest part is having some one around to use it. Oh, and that spare tyre probably comes from here.


----------



## stehansen

I took my ISA certified arborist exam in Concord today.


----------



## MasterBlaster

And?


----------



## Stumper

I planted a 2 inch caliper Linden,and 4 Barberry bushes, sheared a Pyracantha and a couple of Lugustrum and then moved down the street to shear 2 Blue Spruce TREES and 1 big Juniper(Juniper and 1 Spruce are about 18feet high and 10 and 12 feet in diameter. The other Spruce is 25-26 feet tall and about 14 feet in diameter.) Every tree had wasps in it! After several years without getting stung I got clobbered 3 times in 1 week!


----------



## Local # 17 T.T.

*Dropp'n the butt-log!*



iain said:


> kill'd a phone line 1st yet
> finished of the 3 pops i started yesterday


Saw your pic and I was just wondering how bad the street got busted up, when you dropped that big log on it? Better that way then the other, i guess where the houses are. :Monkey:


----------



## R Schra

So i started up washing the companies car inside out all the way, returned it to my boss, looked at his farm at all the ducks, pigeons, chickens, turkeys, rabbits, his collection of Morus trees, his hobby for growing about who knowes how much different Fuchia's, went to the north sea beach for some hours, drove to the company to pick up a other van, did some planning for towmorrows crews, mowed the lawn, feed the fish, walked the dogs, again some 'work' writing some reports and articles, done 3 offers that will be posted towmorrow, some neighbour talk across the hedges, at this time drinking my coffee and typing. All with all a good family day we had today.


----------



## RedlineIt

Pruned a dead Douglas fir.

Dead. Pruned it to customer specs.

The place smelled like money even as we drove up. Water view on a secluded cove. First thing i noticed was that the landscape lighting and irrigation were sunk into the poured aggregate driveway or placed into adjacent granite boulders with a coring drill. 

Beaucoup dinero.

Parked the truck. Walking in one could see the roof was hand hammered copper. We crossed the slate and marble footbridge over the waterfall installation, past the outdoor fireplace on the portico to knock on the leaded glass door.

The place reeked not just of major money, but style. 

The homeowner was still in his bathrobe, enjoying his first cup of coffee when we knocked. The first thing we discussed was the dead Douglas fir.

"My wife would like to make it look interesting."

The tree had lived a windblown life on an outcropping of rock. It had never become a proper specimen of the species. But it was the first tree you saw as you came down their driveway. And it was completely dead.

I'm new to my employer, so I just hung back a bit while my foreman discussed the dead fir with the owner. 

"Nothing we can do will bring it back," my foreman stated, "It is as dead as can be."

"Yes," said the homeowner, "It is dead. But my wife would like to keep the interesting parts of it, so can you just clear the fluff off of it and let her see how it would look?"

My foreman grimmaced and fired up his 200t. Bombed the ends off of the lowest hanging branch, just overhead. Cut back to about 2" diameter on the end of the limb.

"OK, the fluff is gone," he says, "is that what you're looking for?"

"????! No! That looks like a plumbing fixture! She wants the tree to have, you know, an attractive appearance."

"The tree is dead! There is nothing we can do to make it come back. You should be requesting a removal, we can't improve a dead tree."

At this point I pulled my gear from the truck and started strapping it on.

My foreman just faded back and said, "OK, Eric will help you here."

"Would you like it to represent a level of Dante's Inferno," I said, climbing up, "Or more like Disney's Windy Hollow?"

"Oh, Windy hollow, windy hollow. Can you do that?"

"Of course," I lied, "But it will be a post mortum dressage. I will make it more Pope than Poe"

I took the top off, down to about 30 feet, treated the remaining limbs to my own artistic interpretation.

Took out that bit, left that bit - made a sculpture out of what remained.

Now it looks like a really big, dead bonsai.

Customer loves it. I mean really loves it.

Had me view the thing from the deck, the back patio, the driveway approach, all the time effusive about my dead tree pruning skill.


RedlineIt


----------



## Stumper

Redlineit, Actually I think that is way cool. Doing something with a dead specimen makes sense if it has some artistic interest so long as everyone understands that the tree is dead and we are engaged in art rather than arboriculture. Did you get a picture?


----------



## Thor's Hammer

I really like that, Great Idea. got any pics?


----------



## vharrison2

Great story.


----------



## vharrison2

Hurricane Dennis in Key West.


----------



## vharrison2

Here is one more


----------



## Ekka

I can smell the money your makin from here VH ... ka ching, ka ching.  

And it's a time that you get some back from those filthy insurance companies.


----------



## vharrison2

Bowling for $$

Just had a client describe the storm like that, thought it was funny. Although, these storms are very dangerous and can be deadly. They are not to be taken lightly.


----------



## vharrison2

Took the guys working in Key West some lunch. Also, took the annual photo. It is the one time during the year just about everybody is in one place.


----------



## MasterBlaster

They hafta eat coconuts???


----------



## vharrison2

Ralmao


----------



## crane tree

*"the wind caught it!"*

driving down my road on the way home after a big day, i catch a glimpse of an unknown neighbor looking up at the corner of his house, the the profile of a 40 ft x8" pine tree severly leaning toward the house.
---i drove on by for a couple hundred feet, but then backed up to see whatup. hurricane dennis was on the way, so he was doing "prevent defense " doityourself ignorant style. he had tried to directional fell the tree away from the house, he says, " the wind caught it!" it fell about 45 degrees from where he wanted,right towards the house,onto the service power pole, by small miracle the trunk perched right onto the top of the pole, with a big branch balanceing the whole thing by being splayed out onto the power line loop at the pole ---i recon it was coincidence the front notch and back cut was all wrong, hinge was in the wrong place with only 1/2" to serve as guide and he did not use a rope to guide it anywhere in particular. 
---so i used my pole saw , cut brances all off except one a little entangled with the power line loop, down to bare trunk-used 4"x4" for a midway prop with 2"x4"'s (to make wide) and 1"x4" "ears" then wedged it up a little bit to unweight the tree--i had a 100 foot guide rope on it, and showed his wife how to hold it out at the end-- and when i made the final cut and yelled she would only have to nuge the rope, the prop would act as crutch and go over with the tree--(elbow on the table, your forearn is the "prop"-put your arm up then let it go down to the table)
---i showed her about where to tree would hit and how she would be safe at the end of the rope , and after the nudge would have plenty time to trot off a few more feet anyway just to be safe---so i extend the polesaw-have a bench properly stableized to stand on-and make the cut --it was beautiful, the end piece rolled over the top of the pole,out of the entangled loop, over and right down to the ground without tearing up the power line--still looking up , i yelled to pull and she did, and watching the tree start to slowly roll and fell with the prop guiding its fell arch-i look down and over at the wife, she had for some reason,quitely moved up on the rope to the exact spot where i told her the tree would fall--i hollered, she realized what was happening-and leaped out of the way--oh dam- it fell right where she had stood-blam!!!-that trunk would have killed her--i cannot explain what i felt,the air turned mighty blue in general,but its was mostly anger at myself,,, i think --so i wipe down with a clean towel, clean up my tools, put em away, sun was pretty low in the sky, guessed i had been there working steady for 2 hours at least-in general i was in a puzzeled but bad mood , then the homeowner comes up and tries to hand me $10--i just put up my hand, shook my head, got in my truck and leave--!!! ---i thought of one of my favorite books--"Carry the Wind" about mountian men trappers the first to interact with the rocky mountain Indians in the early 1800's--right then i wished i was there!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Damage!!!


----------



## Tom D. Wilson

sh1t yeh boy, go catch your self a beaver! thems good eating yesssir


----------



## treeseer

Today? Got 5 calls for consultations, 4 goaheads. I'll make more in those 4 hrs than I used to make in 40 when I started out.

Course I'll spend more too.


----------



## diltree

Id love to do tree work in Florida.....but are there not lots of snakes and spiders of a poisonous nature in the trees.......I'm not scared of extreme heights...but snakes and spiders, count me out


----------



## treeseer

diltree said:


> ...but are there not lots of snakes and spiders of a poisonous nature in the trees.......


Don't forget the gators and the bats and cougars and cockroaches big as mice and rats big as possums and possums big as coons and armadillers and howlin  she-devils!

I seen em all in Floriddy, better stay in Mass.


----------



## diltree

treeseer said:


> Don't forget the gators and the bats and cougars and cockroaches big as mice and rats big as possums and possums big as coons and armadillers and howlin  she-devils!
> 
> I seen em all in Floriddy, better stay in Mass.


 I swear, If i came across a huge snake way up in a tree, I would unhitch my lanyard and take my chances with the fall.  

Ill stick with my current hardiness zone, for that reason


----------



## Tom D. Wilson

i agree, spoke to a bloke here in the uk who had been out working in ozz, instead of just carrying a large wound dressing in his personal first aid kit he had antivenoms as well, you just had to hope you got a glimpse of what bit yeh as it scuttles of so you got the right one,


----------



## Dadatwins

I get to play with this toy for a few weeks at the brush landfill. Get to push brush and wood & load trucks with grindings. For anyone that has played with Tonka toys the real thing is much more fun.


----------



## RAMRod

*End Loader*

Cool toy there dadatwins... Did it have an automatic tranny? 

I drove one off and on one summer when I worked for a tractor junk-yard in Iowa. Was a hoot! That one had an automatic in it, and I remember being amazed that it could take all the torque.


----------



## Ryan Willock

In equipment they use hydrostatic trannys or gear drives, not autos. They are somewhat similar I suppose at first glance but they are different. Some of the large bull dozers now feature hydrostat trannys and drive systems, trackhoes run on hydrostats as well.


----------



## vharrison2

Took the pup to watch the sunset last night. Heading out on the water again in just a little while.


----------



## stehansen

took down a 40' liquid ambar that has been dead since last summer, everything is dull now.


----------



## vharrison2

Sharpen em up!!


----------



## pantheraba

*Prusiks !!*

Our troop went to Scout Camp last week. I threw in a few basics "just in case".

One of our "up and coming" young climber wannabes got a line stuck in a tight-tight V crotch...wouldn't pull thru at all. While trying to flip it free, I "Zorroed" it so that the rock (makeshift throwball) he had in the end of the rope went through the V and got it REALLY stuck. 

I had my New - New Tribe saddle, a climbing rope, daisy rope, 2 split tails and a few odd pieces of rope. Long story, short, I climbed a nearby tree with prusiks (really girth hitches) and a false crotch...I have read about using prusiks but never had a good excuse to take the time to try them. The prusiks were too grabby so I used girth hitches...they worked great.

Once up near the top, I leaned out and used the false crotch and a pulley in the Scout's tree to set up a top rope belay for our budding climber. He set up his own prusiks and used a Swiss seat to ascend to the troublesome crotch and retrieve the stuck rope...pretty good work for a 14 year old.

I know, not a lot of PPE showing...but no saws or sharp thingys, just gravity, heat, humidity and the distant rumble of thunder.


----------



## pantheraba

And a few more of the "rest of the story".  :blob5:


----------



## Stumper

Hmmmm....Not a lot of detail obvious in those pics but I don't see any doubled ropes and Prussik hitches on rope. Are you referring to girth hitched rope footholds as Prusiks?


----------



## pantheraba

Stumper said:


> Hmmmm....Not a lot of detail obvious in those pics but I don't see any doubled ropes and Prussik hitches on rope. Are you referring to girth hitched rope footholds as Prusiks?



100 per cent correct...I started out with prusiks for the footholds but they were way too grabby. The girth hitches worked great for footholds and handholds.

We tried to set a line in a high crotch but no luck. It have me an excuse to try the girths for climbing. I advanced the false crotch above me as a TIP as I moved up...my lanyard served as a backup. Once I got the rhythm it wasn't too bad...still took awhile. But it was a learning experience for both me and the Scouts.

The Scout was using real Prusiks on his rope.


----------



## Jumper

Cut two pickup loads worth of firewood that had been left in the ditch courtesy of Hydro One; either their chipper was puny or they were too lazy to clean up after themselves. My aunt and uncle closeby have a stove in their living room, so they were happy to get some free wood, albeit white ash, not the best but better than some.


----------



## Jim1NZ

pantheraba, that looks like a bit of a mission climbing up those spindly trees, cant say i have tried that before.


----------



## pantheraba

Jim1NZ said:


> pantheraba, that looks like a bit of a mission climbing up those spindly trees, cant say i have tried that before.



I've done it with spikes before, but that is no fun for sure. Using hitches was a first for me.


----------



## R Schra

*inventory*

Doing an inventory.

have to finish up at friday......

so i had to do some overtime this week (12-16 hour days). One suggestion, never, never, never do an inventory after working hours. People are at home, see you walking by with paper and pencil and wat to know what ya doing..... time consuming

good part, i walked into an old studie friend tonight and we got us some (belgian)beer and a steak with frech frites.


----------



## vharrison2

Jeff got these shots yesterday of Hurricane Dennis storm damage removals. They are of a Mike from Michigan that came down to Key West to help for a week or so.


----------



## stehansen

Stumper said:


> Aargh......... Topped and dropped a 30"Dbh Cottonwood and bucked the dead top out of it's sister. I still have to go back and rake and haul the big wood. Evertything went okay but why oh why did my eyes lie an say they were small when I bid it? Price was right at half of what it should of been!



Cottonwoods almost always fool me also.


----------



## stehansen

Shaped some Holly Oak trees at the local motel (they are shaped like a cylinder with a rounded top).


----------



## Tree Machine

_Cylindricus roundtopicus_


----------



## darkstar

vharrison oh thats just gross ..i hate palms


----------



## vharrison2

Darkstar, the washys are the worst!


----------



## vharrison2

Live from Marathon, work happening right now!


----------



## vharrison2

By 11:30am tree looked like this.


----------



## vharrison2

Same tree 3:00 pm; Jeff and Steve do such a professional job.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

Not live not big just me and the boys from little old Suffolk


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

Today we did a mid sized Beech TD in a church yard ,after what seems like ages i think i might have put together a good little crew ,with the help of stephenbullman my contract climber [not in above pics] plus Dan and Ben either side of me in the above picture i think we have a bit of a future..all i need now is more work !!


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

nice pics vharrison


----------



## vharrison2

Rolla, that is some big wood. Nice shots. love the orange boots.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

HAha! orange boots are a type of wellington boot /gum boot with chainsaw protection ,most newbs buy them because there cheap ,but after a few weeks of sweaty feet they soon buy a decent pair of leather boots


----------



## Tree Machine

So that's how you tell who's new on the team. I love it. A voluntary identification program.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

how you feeling TM , since your accident i have even more carefull with the grinder and i have told the boys to keep 'WELL' out of its way


----------



## Tree Machine

Now that the major pain has passed, the hardest part is just not being able to climb. I'm not the type to sit around and watch daytime telly. Pull off, disengage and run the wheel in the ground.

Does 'pull off' have other meanings than 'back the stumper away from the grind zone'?


----------



## teamtree

*Hello*

Today we grinded about 50 Walnut stumps (including clean up) in 4 hours and took the afternoon off.

Yesterday we took down a 100' Sycamore with a 36" DBH and a 75' Hickory with a 24" DBH. 

Glad the heat from last week passed thru the area.


----------



## vharrison2

Teamtree, welcome to AS


----------



## Jumper

Cut up four truck loads of firewood for my aunt and uncle over the past two days, again stuff left by Hydro at the side of the road, all hardwood and mostly perfect size for their stove.


----------



## vharrison2

Jumper, that was nice of you.


----------



## Jumper

Didn't quite get all of it at one site as the was a huge ash down a gully, and humping the blocks up the slope was a little more than I was up to right now. Maybe when it gets cooler as I know where it is.


----------



## R Schra

*garden clean up*

mmm, got the idea of cleaning up the garden. I thoughd it was a good time to let the newbie drive the Johnny and remove some stubs and building materials. NOT, he just wacked my lawn and barn.

pic 1 = tractor in place  
pic 2 = damage to lawn  
pic 3 = damage to barn :angel: 
pic 4 = freakin newbie


----------



## vharrison2

R Schra, never let the newbie drive!


----------



## hobby climber

T/D'd this 75'-80' poplar along with the other poplars along fence. Played with a little speed lining from 60' up...that brought the neighbors out to watch. :Eye: :Eye: Lots of fun! HC


----------



## hobby climber

Oops...sorry about the pic size above.  HC


----------



## vharrison2

Great rope shot. Isn't fun to work when people are enjoying the show?


----------



## pantheraba

hobby climber said:


> Oops...sorry about the pic size above.  HC



That second picture of the zipped limb is great...and I liked the pict size...I was able to zoom way in to see more detail.


----------



## hobby climber

Ya, I enjoyed doing that tree. Everything went well. The only complaint I had was the fact that the customer kept coming over to watch and getting to close to the work area.  Had to explain to him that if he wanted his tree down he would have to stay back at a safe distance! HC


----------



## cannoneer

Howdy!

Okay, I didn't do this TODAY, but I think it's fairly interesting.

The city that my employer is based in had a big creek clearing job that we won the bid for. 

I packed up a few ground guys, some rubber boots, some chain saws, and a man-portable winch, and got to work.

Every single piece of wood we removed from that creek was either:

Stuck in the mud.

Under tremendous pressure from the 15 other trees on top of it.

Covered in poison ivy.


It took three months, and I met some of the most fantastic animals Florida has to offer, such as water-moccasins, spiders the size of a child's hand, snapping turtles (one of them tried to bite the foot off of one of my guys, and I think it could have. It had a head like a foster's beer can), and everything else under the sun.

In fact, the easiest part of the job was the tree-work part of it. I learned more about rigging, mechanical advantage, and wood-weight than I ever thought possible.

I remember at one point, we set a bull-line up into a live-oak with a pulley to help redirect a large log we were pulling from the creek. As I started up the winch and started pulling, the rope was feeding onto the drum no problem.

Actually, there was a problem. The rope was feeding onto the drum not because the log in the water was moving, but because I was bending the tree my rigging was in, to the point where we heard a huge BOOM, and down comes 5 tons of live oak and rigging. Scared the crap out of me.

All that was left was a jagged staub, and a tree top, which we also had to remove from the water.

What I learned:


Jungle boots are better than hip-waders for tree work in the water.

Throwballs are expendible.

Rotten palm trees spray fountains of horrible smelling fluid all over whoever cuts them with a chainsaw.

Chainsaws don't stand up to cutting things underwater for very long.

Ropes that break with 5000 pounds of tension sound like rifles and can take your head off.

You CAN free a pinched chainsaw with a machete, but it takes a very long time.

STIHL chainsaws are very dependable as long as you don't drop them into the river.

Never shimmy up a palm tree in shorts without verifying that what you thought was Virginia Creeper isn't in fact Poison Ivy.

Many fast-food establishments will refuse to serve a bunch of dudes covered in dry black mud carrying machetes who smell like something died in their pants.

Mac


----------



## Jumper

TreeCo said:


> That ash sounds like good material for errosion control!
> 
> Leave it there.



I probably will but it fell into a heavily treed area anyways, which did not look like it was susceptible to errosion. And in any event it fell pointing straight down the slope away from the hydro wires.


----------



## pantheraba

cannoneer said:


> Chainsaws don't stand up to cutting things underwater for very long.
> 
> Ropes that break with 5000 pounds of tension sound like rifles and can take your head off.
> 
> You CAN free a pinched chainsaw with a machete, but it takes a very long time.
> 
> STIHL chainsaws are very dependable as long as you don't drop them into the river.
> 
> Never shimmy up a palm tree in shorts without verifying that what you thought was Virginia Creeper isn't in fact Poison Ivy.
> 
> Many fast-food establishments will refuse to serve a bunch of dudes covered in dry black mud carrying machetes who smell like something died in their pants.
> 
> Mac



 Your lessons learned are great...I needed the laughs. It's funny how the words that relay the troubles you had can cause such smiles later.

Thanks for sharing. The words also bring up memories. I used a chainsaw to cut beaver dams once...makes a really impressive rooster tail of water and slings a slurry of mud and sawdust...dulls the chain pretty quick, too.


----------



## darkstar

wow 3 months in the river clearing ,,i bet you are glad thats done ,,,,,,,,did your mention if yall made a good profit ? i hope so dark


----------



## cannoneer

darkstar said:


> wow 3 months in the river clearing ,,i bet you are glad thats done ,,,,,,,,did your mention if yall made a good profit ? i hope so dark




I think I would rather have gone back to Baghdad than go back to those creeks. I was so glad when the work was done that I almost cried. 

It was one of the most miserable, stinking, lousy, vermin infested, dangerous, and ugly jobs I've ever done. 

And taking all of the above into consideration, I guess it was profitable, since we finished ahead of schedule with no major catastophes. 

I'm not sure what my employer had to shell out for chains and lost t-wrenches, but i'm sure it cut into the bottom line. : )

Here's a picture:







Mac


----------



## Tree Machine

You're a warrior, dude. You forgot to mention the clouds of mosquitos you were kicking up. 

Good on you that you all hung in there and finished. When your feet finally dry out, you can be regular treeguys again instead of this subaquatic treeguy subspecie. It was like 94 degrees (35 C) during that job, wasn't it?


----------



## cannoneer

Tree Machine said:


> You're a warrior, dude. You forgot to mention the clouds of mosquitos you were kicking up.
> 
> Good on you that you all hung in there and finished. When your feet finally dry out, you can be regular treeguys again instead of this subaquatic treeguy subspecie. It was like 94 degrees (35 C) during that job, wasn't it?




SubAquatic Treeguy Subspecie?

hahahahahahahaha

I'm not sure how hot it was by the thermometer, but I'd say it was somewhere near "Hot As Satan's Taint" by my calculations.

It's funny, no matter what kind of crap job they throw at me nowadays, I can always say: "At least it aint as bad as the creeks" or "At least it aint as bad as Baghdad", depending on the overall crappiness of the job.

As far as the mosquitos, now that I think about it, there weren't too many of those, for some reason. Instead, we got those brown biting flies and nasty clouds of biting gnats.

And leeches. Can't forget about the leeches.

Mac


----------



## Tree Machine

You're a specialist now, soldier. You're an STS technician. Your next mission, if you decide to accept it, it to prune pines during the storm surge of the next direct hurricane hit. Don't worry, it's not as bad as Baghdad, but it'll probably be a stretch tougher than 'the creek'.


----------



## cannoneer

Tree Machine said:


> You're a specialist now, soldier. You're an STS technician. Your next mission, if you decide to accept it, it to prune pines during the storm surge of the next direct hurricane hit. Don't worry, it's not as bad as Baghdad, but it'll probably be a stretch tougher than 'the creek'.




Awesome. I'm gonna need 5 Guatemalans, a package of adult diapers, and a MK19 40mm grenade launcher to get at those "tough to reach" hangers.

Oh yeah, and a case of Milwaukee's Best.

Mac


----------



## Tree Machine

Your such a noob. We don't use grenades to take out hangers. We use ultra-high frequency lasers to vaporize them. :Eye: There's much less cleanup. Use of grenade launchers is 'old school'. Hang with us, we'll lern ya.


----------



## cannoneer

If you want to see pictures of the creek job, I put them in the picture forum.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=23703

I have literally hundreds of pictures of this job, since that was part of the contract. Taking pictures.

Mac


----------



## stehansen

I feel like such a slacker.


----------



## vharrison2

Cannoneer, welcome to AS and good to see you other places also!

I did what I do every morning, check to see if Master Blaster, the creator of this fine thread, is UNBANNED.


----------



## Tree Machine

*Fill TM in on the haps!*



stehansen said:


> I feel like such a slacker.


Yea, but you have to tiptoe through political minefields where you live. You have more restrictions and ordinances and regulations and permissions and permits and paperwork and just to do business.

I'd almost rather be working in a swamp.


V-Hair said:


> Check to see if Master Blaster, the creator of this fine thread, is UNBANNED.


Is it true he was banned for posting a picture of a hamburger?

See, I dropped out of site from Mid June to Mid July. During that time away, a lot happened here that I'm still very much in the dark. Did someone say Fuh-Uck, or something?

Now Master Blaster, we DO have a set of groundrules here. My assumption is that you stomped one of the groundrules into the earth. For a big, grown-up kid, you have remarkable adult tendencies and I think, and maybe you do too, that we should 'make right', come on back here and get things into balance again.


----------



## Tree Machine

TM said:


> we should 'make right', come on back here and get things into balance again.
> __________________
> -TM-


So whadda ya think?


----------



## Tree Machine

Take your time.......


----------



## Tree Machine

OK, that's enough time.


----------



## Tree Machine

So Blaster? Can you say "I'm sorry", or what?


----------



## Tree Machine

Fine then. We'll take silence as consent.


----------



## Tree Machine

*He's sorry. It's all cool*

I'm sorry, it is!


----------



## vharrison2

Nicely said Tree Machine. Nice to see you back!!


----------



## Tree Machine

Glad to be back, V. Very glad to be back.


----------



## RAMRod

*Did my first paying TD*

Have taken down quite a few trees for myself, family, neighbors, etc., but finally took the plunge and set myself up to do it for pay. Took down a 55' locust which had been chewed on pretty good by carpenter ants. Had some pucker factor, 40' up and seeing some ants crawling around  , but turned out ok. Damage for the day: one small branch on a 15' maple which was only about 15' from the trunk of the locust.

Also, before anyone yells at me about PPE, I don't have a helmet yet, buying one soon. Otherwise, doing ok I think on the equipment front... 

Was debating getting a dump trailer vs. just a flatbed... boy am I glad I got a dump trailer.  Nice just going to the dump and pushin a button.

RAMRod


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

Eye protection is very important ,are you wearing safety glesses?? if your not you should..PPE is so important get some as soon as you can..best of luck with the new business


----------



## RAMRod

*Ppe*

Hey Rolla, thanks for asking!. Yep, got eye protection... may not be able to see it in the pic, cuz they're clear lens w/ black side frame, but aren't too big, but I definitely had them on. Actually have had that for a while (even when doing stuff for myself, family, etc.). 

Also got chaps for when on the ground, steel toed boots, etc. Outside of the helmet (should have this week), I don't have earing protection. My current saws aren't too loud, but picking up a new 660 in a week, so may change my mind once I get it to running.

Also, question on everyone's mind re: newbies... yes, I have insurance.  Bought that before getting the trailer... was actually the hinge-point for my decision on if I start up this sideline or not. I.E. if insurance was gonna be too spendy, wasn't going to get into it. But, came back reasonable I thought, so bought it and then went on a buying frenzy for the rest of my gear.

A week later, my credit card is a smoking pile of melted plastic, I am dead-dog tired and sore, and I have my first one in the books. Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## Tree Machine

*First one's a good one!*

Woo Hoo to you. Good to have you here. No regrets on the dump trailer..... a hardworkin treeman deserves a break at the end of the day.

You'll find your gear 1) Pays for itself 2) Increases your abilities 3) Increases your efficiency or 4) Makes you safer

Gear buying is fun because it usually will always show payoffs

Below is a keen head protection / face protection / ear protection setup.

First paying job is like your first love; you'll never forget it.


----------



## vharrison2

RAMRod, congratulations on the first $ job!


----------



## cannoneer

Congratulations!

The only work I've ever done without the tree company is a job I did with my brother for a long-time friend of ours. He had already had half his home demolished by a pine tree missile during that last bit of hurricanes, so we took down the other large one in his yard.

No charge, of course.

It was listing to port and kind of looming over the house, so we figured it was a matter of time before it finished the job it's little brother started.

FEMA kind of screwed them over, and it's the least I could do to help out.

Today, I cleared a 500m x 50m tract of land of everything thinner than 8" diameter and bobcatted it out to get picked up by the prentice truck. Boring work, lots of vines and ants, and my kidneys are somewhere up in my left lung.

CAUTION: Never press that button with the rabbit on it in a bobcat while operating at already unreasonable speed through a forested area. 

If I understood my lead groundman's spanish correct, I got four feet of air and narrowly missed impaling a turkey oak with my grapple.

Tomorrow I get to sharpen my saws, because half those rotten stumps were full of sand and crapola. By the end of the day I was making pixie dust.

Tons o fun.

Mac


----------



## R Schra

cannoneer said:


> Tomorrow I get to sharpen my saws, because half those rotten stumps were full of sand and crapola. By the end of the day I was making pixie dust.
> 
> Tons o fun.
> 
> Mac



Wow, i make sure the saws are sharp at the end of day. Good thing for the newbie or rookie to learn. I just hate to start up in the morning at a new job filing my saws. I will do overtime to have them sharpened before the next day. Starting with a worn chain or dusty saw will haunt you the whole day. All strange unwanted things will happen.


----------



## RedlineIt

Hey RAMrod, Congrats!

I'm one of those forty year old guys that yells across a table! I'm always saying, "What, didn't catch that, speak up! Say that again, please!"

ANY chainsaw is TOO loud, my friend. Hell, a grass trimmer is too loud. Wear your PPE, plugs or muffs for your ears, please. It just sucks to loose some hearing, you never notice until the damage is done and it never, ever comes back. So easily preventable.

And cannoneer, good to see you here, too. Hate to sound like I'm telling you something you've already figured out, but as soon as you're making more dust than fat chips, you are wasting time, beating the saw up and beating yourself up trying to make dust faster.

Saws cut soooo nice when the chain is hungry. When you get quick at putting an edge on the teeth, you won't even think of settling for chucking dust.

Best of luck to both of you. It's a great life.


RedlineIt


----------



## RAMRod

*Eh? Whad you say?*

 Thx RedlineIt... is good advice, and know what you mean. Grew up on a dairy farm, worked on one during the summers to put myself through college, and knew a lot of older farmers where the cumulative effect of years of open cab tractors running had taken their toll, so know exactly what you mean. Will probably add some plugs to my toolbox and start to make it a habit to wear them.

As an aside... helmet was ordered (along w/ a Zubat, hope it lives up to they hype!), will be here Friday! 

RAMRod


----------



## vharrison2

Glad to hear about the helmet!


----------



## Bermie

Norfolk pine removal, 
Lots of people want them down after watching them thrash around during hurricane Fabian.


----------



## vharrison2

Jeff got a new saddle. Sweet.


----------



## Ekka

Yeah nice, is it a Petzel?

I didn't know Petzel made tree harnesses, looks like a hard seat, that's what I like, none of that ballet stuff ...

... you know, the nut cracker!


----------



## vharrison2

LMAO Yes it is a petzel and he will still use the nc also, just wanted this one for when he is hanging in the tree for a long time. [email protected], you are funny.


----------



## darkstar

[[[[[[[petzl ]]]]]]]]]]only word i can spell


----------



## vharrison2

oops!!


----------



## Tree Machine

If I wasn't so married to my sliding D, I think my next saddle would be the Pretzel in your pic.


----------



## RedlineIt

Hey, I use part of Jeff's new saddle.

But I got the fast clip leg straps rather than the bosun's chair. Petzl's got a really good leg strap system that don't squish the eggies one bit! But chair or straps is a climber preference, neither is better, it's just what you want, like, or are used to.

What is awesome about the upper belt is the spread the splayed webbing takes around the small of your back, such excellent support for extended stays up on spurs.

What I don't like about the Penzoil: Available 'biner gaps are too close to the "D's" and the wee black plastic loops at the top of the belt have no use that I can figure out, I mean what would I want to hang off of the top of my belt? 

RedlineIt


----------



## Tree Machine

Here's a front view of the Pencil Miniboss. I'm not certain what you mean by the black plastic loops at the top of the belt.


----------



## vharrison2

Jeff took the petzl home last night to try it out, he said he did not want to get down out of the tree. He said that after being in trees all day long!!


----------



## Tree Machine

Bosun seat and wide back support; those are a couple of basic wishes on my ideal saddle wish list. And definitely fast-buckles.


----------



## darkstar

yo we modify our petzl rigs so they have sliding d's cool trick ....


----------



## Tree Machine

darkstar said:


> yo we modify our petzl rigs so they have sliding d's cool trick ....


Picture? Description?


----------



## cannoneer

*what i did today*

Friday, I cut down several Banana Trees, trimmed some Lugustrums (sp?), affected a repair to a broken Birch, trimmed some Washingtonians without spikes or a bucket (joy!!), and utterly annihilated a Crepe Myrtle (sp?). My saws and my crew were sharp, It was a good day. 

What I learned: Always cut the soft Banana Tree with the top of the chainsaw blade, in order to direct that 'rooster-tail' forward. The rotten ones smell horrible and have a slimy, unwholesome texture, and getting a crap-fountain in one's face tends is no bueno.


----------



## vharrison2

Good deal, Ligustrum are wonderful. They make great hedges and beautiful little trees. I forget, Crepes bloom in the winter, so you cut them back in the summer? Cannoneer, tell the growers up there to quit growing washy's, Ekka thinks they are sheet, and I agree!!
Banana=machete


----------



## Jumper

Two more pickup loads of wood for my aunt and uncle left by hydro in the ditch...white ash which is OK, and what I later ID'd as Black Locust, which after some investigation has one of the highest BTUs per cord. Anyone out there ever burned this stuff? I am going back tomorrow to finish bucking up this stuff as I got a little slowed down as my Stihl refused to start, no spark thanks to a broken wire, which is surprising given the age of the saw ie almost new. So I used the Echo instead. Got one more standing tree to take care of-they pruned every last living branch off it and for some reason left nothing but a 25 foot stick under the wires.


----------



## geofore

The locust burns well, a little slow to light, will spit sparkes across the room so a screen needs to be infront of the fireplace to catch the occasional spark. If you're cutting a lot of locust carry a file to touch up your chain as it is hard on chains. You'll see sparks come off the chain in broad daylight cutting locust, it's that hard. You might feel like you hit a nail but it's just a knot in the wood on locust. I cut 600 10' posts 12" on the big end 8" on the small end to fence my place a few years back. needed 440 posts there. It took over 700 to fence my uncles place. That was a couple of miles of locust. It left a lot of firewood. Where you would burn two loads of ash it would only take one of locust. Locust burns longer and puts out more heat. I'm thinking they left that stick standing because it wouldn't fit through the chipper easy and cutting it lower than the lines they don't have to worry about it taking the lines down if it falls in a storm. Someone like you will be by and take it for firewood.


----------



## geofore

*What I did?*

Stood under a Catalpa tree listening to what sounded like rain falling. Caterpillars were pooping up a storm, raining down droppings. Little fellows, an inch long, yellow, double black dashes down their backs. Their larger brothers were there, yellowish green with larger double dash down thier backs, about 2" long and their full grown brothers, 4" long and big around as a #2 pencil, greenish yellow under side with the dashes gone and replaced by a solid blue black stripe nearly covering their back and a stinger looking growth on their tailend. Eating and pooping up a steady rain of digested Catalpa leave droppings. Every leaf had it's own caterpillar and the full grown caterpillars could eat nearly an entire leaf in a day. They hang on the underside of the leafs to avoid the birds picking them off for a light snack. Thousands caterpillars on one tree alone and only two trees side by side had them. It sounded like rain when the breeze wasn't blowing. I told the owner the tree will survive this attack but if he doesn't do something (spray) he'll lose all the Catalpa on his place to the caterpillars next year. Short of a hard winter knocking the population down there will be millions of offspring next year. Not often have I seen these in such numbers dropping dropping loud enough to be heard as the droppings bounce off the leaves. It's not all that quiet out in the wood anymore that you'd be able to hear such thing as raining poops.


----------



## texasnative

No need to spray for catalpa worms. And they won't kill the tree. Even if they come back year after year. Catalpa worms are actually the catapillar of a moth (hawk moth?...it's that great big one that sounds like a hummingbird with a slow wing beat) that lays its eggs only on the catalpa tree. The moth feeds primarily on the nectar of four o'clocks, honeysuckle, and datura and brugmansia species. If the owner of the tree wants them gone, locate the food sources for the adult moth and eliminate them if that is an option. The adults won't be back if there isn't anything for them to eat. I think that would be more effective in the long run than spraying IMO. 

I like catalpa worms in my trees, they make excellent catfish bait. And with all of the four o'clocks and honeysuckle in my yard, I don't have any problem producing catfish bait, unless we have an exceptionally dry summer. Put them in a ziplock bag with some Karo syrup and put them in the freezer, then go fishing when you get the time.


----------



## vharrison2

texasnative said:


> then go fishing when you get the time.



 Hey, that is all you needed to type!!!


----------



## darkstar

catalpa worms love ummm tasty ...... my grandpa used to freeze ummm they come back to life after thawing .... good bass bait as well , if they wiggle alot, but [you need super glue 4 that ]


----------



## Jumper

geofore said:


> The locust burns well, a little slow to light, will spit sparkes across the room so a screen needs to be infront of the fireplace to catch the occasional spark. If you're cutting a lot of locust carry a file to touch up your chain as it is hard on chains.
> 
> It will be used in an air tight stove. No kidding-every refuel I had to sharpen the chain...You are right about lots of BTUs, not bad for a tree considered a weed.
> 
> I cut 600 10' posts 12" on the big end 8" on the small end to fence my place a few years back. needed 440 posts there. It took over 700 to fence my uncles place.
> 
> I read it is naturally very rot resistant.....
> 
> 
> I'm thinking they left that stick standing because it wouldn't fit through the chipper easy and cutting it lower than the lines they don't have to worry about it taking the lines down if it falls in a storm. Someone like you will be by and take it for firewood.



My gain I guess...Must have been a pretty puny chipper or very lazy crew, as everything bigger than 6" was left in the ditch, including a huge pile of alder, which is prety much junk. Finished the job before 1000 hrs this morning and the 95F heat.


----------



## kf_tree

to make it interesting, we removed this tree later that night under a full moon.


----------



## kf_tree

under the moon........


----------



## geofore

*Catalpaworms*

You did mean www.catalpaworms.com kind of fishing? Didn't know there was a market out there for catalpaworms.


----------



## Jumper

Another load of firewood for my aunt and uncle, white ash this time. Seemed pretty dry so must have been there for some time perhaps. Went back to location number one to look at the ash remaining there, but will have to speak to property owner as it fell into his bush off the right of way. Shortly off to donate blood, my 78th time. Mind you all they want is the plasma as I was exposed to malaria last year in Kabul..


----------



## R Schra

*i dropped these and found this*

No gold, No catalpaworms, No ????.....

dropping some dead poplars, topped in past and ????


----------



## texasnative

Not catalpa worms.


----------



## texasnative

Thanks for the link geofore. I didn't realize that there was much of a market for catalpa worms. $10.00 a dozen? A bargain at any price.


----------



## Tree Machine

What do you think this is? Looks synthetic, manmade. I am absolutely clueless.


----------



## RedlineIt

Tree Machine,

Tree appears to be dispensing Accu-fit highviz <32db earplugs for your crew. 


kf,

Awesome moonlight removal pic! I have rec-climbed under a starry sky, but that "moonlighting" must have been special!



Had some smallish removals today, birch and hawthorn complicated by service drops. Nothing special. 

But when the chainsaws were put away and the chipper shut down and the rakes were out, a little old lady approached from across the street. Not the customer, mind you, just a neighbour who had watched our operation.

She had a plastic bag in hand and she walked up with a big smile. "You boys really know what you're doing, great work, great job." And she handed me the plastic bag. I peeked inside, six-pack of cold beers for the three of us!

"Now you take this", she said, "And remember, you boys shouldn't work so hard."

She wouldn't take thanks, just toddled off across the street leaving me to think that some days, well some days the sun shines just so, and I must remember to take a moment to bask.

Good vibes!

RedlineIt


----------



## Tree Machine

Liquid compliments, backed by verbal support. I think of that as hard cash for the ego.


----------



## Ekka

Hey Kftree, why did you have to do that removal at night?

Hey R Schra, what was those green pellets inside the tree?

Gee, keep the eye off for a few days and feel left behind.


----------



## Tree Machine

It's not been the same without you Ekka. There's been confusion, disarray, a lack of hope, poor attention, flatulence. We've got tree men climbing at night, weird UFO pellets showing up in trees.... Thank GOODNESS you're back!


----------



## R Schra

Ekka said:


> Hey R Schra, what was those green pellets inside the tree?



If i know i would tell you..... I didnt recover a sample as i haddent any rubber gloves on me (gloves yeah right Those trunks were grinded the same afternoon. heck, today its lawn again. but back to those pellets. i got me the beard from the log and in that is also a part of a drilhole with some residue. I will ask (i cant find out what poison it might be) our chemical suplier if he knows. At last if needed i can bring it to a labratory. (not that i have to know


----------



## Jumper

TreeCo said:


> Hey Jumper something you need to keep in mind is that the Emerald Ash Borer can be spread around by moving firewood.
> 
> Dan



To my knowledge, the ash borer problem is localized in SW Ontario...Chatham/Windsor corridor, and not yet up here, 100 miles east of Toronto. In any event the furthest I have transported any of this wood is one mile, so if it is infested with something, it likely is also at my aunt's and uncle's too. These trees were not cut down because they were sick, but because they were interfering with the hydro wires.

As an aside, I had a third phone interview with Royal Caribbean Cruise Lines at 1000 am this morning regarding a position afloat as an Inventory Manager. Sounds like an interesting job, 4 mths on,2 off. Hopefully I make it past the next interview, and will be off to Miami for a face to face.


----------



## kf_tree

we did not do the removal at nite silly boy's.......the camera was pointed at the sun when the pic was taken.......so it came out real dark and just "looked" like full moon.


----------



## Tree Machine

I met rb in VA (Roger from Virginia) He was here in Indianapolis with his church group doing volunteer work.

Elizabeth and I were on our twice monthly run, delivering food to homeless shelters. We were in the area where he said they'd be headquartered, near downtown, so I called. It ended up at that moment he was up about two minutes from my house!

Eliz and I pulled up and they were tearing three layers of shingles off a house and it was about 92 degrees. "So this is what a treeguy does on vacation," I mused. I was joking around, but it was actually the stone cold truth.

Roger is a great guy. That brings the number of Arboristsite members I've met personally up to 5. Let's get a good crowd of us at the TCIA Expo in early November? 5 people in 4 years is pretty bad. http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=23848


----------



## Marky Mark

All I did was install anti virus and called it a day.


----------



## geofore

*worms/trees*



texasnative said:


> Thanks for the link geofore. I didn't realize that there was much of a market for catalpa worms. $10.00 a dozen? A bargain at any price.



The guy with the trees lives about three miles from Lake Arthur and has a place up at Treasure Lake, he'll be out fishing tomorrow. He's going to take a mess of them to show the guy at the bait shop to see if he wants some. Beer money tree   . Another site to look at, www.brotherhood-of-catfishermen.com


----------



## Ekka

R Schra said:


> If i know i would tell you..... I didnt recover a sample as i haddent any rubber gloves on me (gloves yeah right Those trunks were grinded the same afternoon. heck, today its lawn again. but back to those pellets. i got me the beard from the log and in that is also a part of a drilhole with some residue. I will ask (i cant find out what poison it might be) our chemical suplier if he knows. At last if needed i can bring it to a labratory. (not that i have to know



It might have been drugs man! Who'd think of looking in there?

And what sort of stupid poison is a pellet in a ???? tree, it's not like the tree has teeth to chew them, you'd think if you went to all the trouble of drilling the tree you'd use a liquid ... hmm wierd alright, I would've called the coppers and media and got some TV exposure ... heck, couldv'e made a good video


----------



## stehansen

I pulled over 2 fruitless mulberry trees that were leaning over a house. The homeowner had cut off everything going away from the house and got scared when he started in over the house. There was not room for the truck and the tree in the direction it needed to go so I put a redirect pulley on a euc that was in the right spot. Had to pull really hard as the tree had no wood on one side and had limbs going all the way over the roof to the other side of the house. I used an 3/4 arborplex and a tenex loope with the pulley and used the port a wrap to attach the rope to the truck which is a 1989 GMC 7000 bucket/chip truck. It was about 101 degrees and the sweat was rolling off my face as I always am nervous when falling trees.


----------



## cannoneer

*2 cars*

A few days ago:


Pulled an big fat codominate oak leader that got struck by lightning off of two cars, for the most beautiful girl I've ever had the pleasure to do tree work for.

It's days like that, that make me love my job.

See photos.

Ouch!

Mac


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter

Cut back a Flowering Cherry which had died a long time ago. Left it as a standing stem since it was in a wildlife area. Also cut a lot of dead wood out of a very intresting shaped Elm. had grown along the floor then up.


----------



## Buzzlightyear

What no pics of the client ;o)


----------



## stehansen

No pics of the girl, what a tease.


----------



## Stumper

Gotta love living at the base of the Rockies-This morning I removed a small plum felled by Br'er Bear in his quest for fruit. On Thursday I deflowered a Naked Lady while removing a Siberian Elm. Fortunately the owner wasn't upset.


----------



## cannoneer

*heh*

now, you can't go taking pictures of customers and posting them on the internet.

i can't even count how many ways that is unethical.

besides, beauty such as hers cannot be captured by the mere camera.

my guatemalan ground crew had post traumatic stress disorder after seeing her. 

we used a bobcat, creative rigging on the bobcat grapple, and number of chainsaws to accomplish the feat of removing this large chunk of lumber without causing further damage. 

one car was totalled, the other was badly bruised.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Today, I started my first job as an arborist since bushes are getting tight these days with all the regs and whatnot.
Here's a shot of me and my groundie.
John


----------



## Tree Machine

That's a fine lookin set of legs. Same goes to Mustang Sally. 

John, do you know how to match your socks?

OK, everyone else, you can jump in and flame these two for gross underuse of PPE.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Tree Machine said:


> That's a fine lookin set of legs. Same goes to Mustang Sally.
> 
> John, do you know how to match your socks?
> 
> OK, everyone else, you can jump in and flame these two for gross underuse of PPE.


 TM, I have another pair of sox just like them somewhere.
I'm still working on my tan though.  
John


----------



## Gypo Logger

Oh ya, the nicknack thing. Actually I had to referee an argument with Robyns significant other. She has nicknacks everywhere, like antique sewing wheels and sleighs and cant hooks and peaveys all over the bleedin place. Even freakin muskrat traps all over as though she was trying to tell everybody she was from Newfoundland!
John


----------



## priest

Yes, Treeco, the rear-handle 200 is a bad mammajamma. I bought 2 yesterday ($1000 ouch!!) after killing the one the store gave me as a demo model. It hung in a limb after a mistake too stupid to brag about and hit the concrete patio still attached to the 200 lb limb. At first the saw seemed unharmed, so I continued to use it. It started losing power. As it turned out, the fall had put a hole in the air intake and the saw had been sucking dust for two weeks. Killed the engine. But I loved it so much I bought two more. They are awesome in the trees and on the ground, and way safer than the top-handle. The Stihl dealer tells me that their high quality can be attributed to the fact that they are still made in Germany. Sad. The one product we've moved overseas THIS direction and the quality suffers.

65 mph winds during a thunderstorm caused substantial wind damage. Most of the trees I've gotten called on failed due to included bark. Example: ash tree we removed today.


----------



## teamtree

Wednesday....Started to take down and big portion of a hickory tree that blew out and landed on another tree and customer's roof. Took most of the day to widdle away at it and keep from doing any damage to the landscaping below

Thursday....Came back to clean up the other tree and make finishing cuts and remove broken limbs. Clean up another Soft Maple

Friday....TD one Sugar Maple and move to the next job....TD 2 Tulip Poplars and a White Pine....Called it a day at 11am


----------



## Jumper

Drove up to Toronto yesterday to help my parents deal with the aftermath of the storm that ripped through here Friday afternoon. Should be a bonanza for the tree guys and restoration businesses. Five inches of rain in an hour....our basement flooded(first time in 33 years) through the drain in the floor with a mix of storm and sewage so you can imagine what this place smells like....oh yeah no power for 58 hours until it came on again last night. The restoration guys start tomorrow afternoon so we have to move everything tomorrow morning that is small. Estimated cost of repairs $40K!! What a mess!


----------



## Tree Machine

Holy Ganoley, Jumper!


----------



## rbtree

Second job today. Take down this 90 foot alder with a very dead top 45 feet. No haul...Started it at 4:30. Scott Chapple took down a samll dead cedar while I was getting a lifeline rigged.

It took 45 minutes to get a solid placement at 80 feet in the adjacent 120 foot fir,pull up a static line, tie it off at base, with lifeline run through a pulley then maybe 45 minutes to get the alder down and buck the bigger wood.
The alder had a bit of wood and canopy favor away from the house. I held some wood on the house side in an attempt to keep it clear of the evergreens. It was too dead to fall anywhere but where it was weighted, but still landed ok, only trashing a small volunteer maple, and missing the house by 15-20 feet!

A pretty easy $450....


----------



## a_lopa

cut n leaves are just the best


----------



## Jumper

Tree Machine said:


> Holy Ganoley, Jumper!



Finding a restoration company this week is a pretty difficult task, so we started this aft at 1200, and by 1630 I had 1200 lbs of wet sh*t infested carpet out of the basement and dropped at the transfer station via my truck ( Michigan gets all of Toronto's garbage believe it or not!!!!!), things can start to dry out until we get some contractor who is available in. All the floor boards and drywall up to about a foot need to go. I had another job interview this am, and was amazed at the damage to trees here in the north end of the city as I drove there.......though we had no tornados like happened 60 miles west of here in Fergus. 

Anyone been through this before and have any helpful hints????

Dad's insurance company(Scottish and York) since he bought a '55 Chevy new 51 years ago is about to get the punt....at some point in then past four years they were sold to Avila, and the flood coverage was dropped. They claim they told him...read the fine print folks!! What pisses me off is that it took four days for them to confirm that there was no flood coverage...I would have had this crap outta here Sunday morning otherwise. Tomorrow all the floor boards and wall boards go to the dump, along with the stuff that got ruined.


----------



## Thor's Hammer

well, we felled i large ash over a house and being a sunny afternoon, we did a couple of cords of firewood for my house. very pleasant


----------



## iain

mmm admin, uuurrghh pricing ,boring


----------



## bottlefed89

huh???


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

Today i'm having a maintenance day.....saws ,chipper ,stump grinder are all in the pit stop


----------



## Jumper

Last two days have worked with a local arborist. First day we removed two rotten poplars, a diseased maple, two pines and a spruce. Also had two fun hours unclogging the chipper that the other groundie gummed up. What a mess. Unseasonably hot here for early Oct. Yesterday a later start as the boss had to do a consulting job first, so I cleaned saws etc then we pruned a large Manitoba Maple(that really needs removal) and used a Good Rigging Control System for the first time. Off today as boss is in court as an expert witness, but back at it tomorrow. I am going to Trenton to attend a Memorial service for a Sergeant I knew who thundered in freefalling Monday-very sad.


----------



## Thor's Hammer

today we felled 3 sycamores, and topped some hawthorn. more logs this afternoon. weathers a bit grey, not so nice not so nice as yesterday.


----------



## stehansen

Trimmed a Cottonwood tree in Knights Ferry CA, before and after pictures are below.


----------



## Jumper

We tried to chip some trees that had been cut for an excavation, but the rain was too strong, the tail end of whatever hurricane "T" is moving up the eastern seaboard. New Gore Tex boots got a good workout! Yesterday did spend the aft with a friend and attended memorial to WO Charles Sheppard at DZ Hodgson in Mountainview, south of CFB Trenton. A beautiful 80F afternoon and a good service outdoors Airborne style.


----------



## R Schra

did some prep work on a city(public) park renovation. About 150 trees to remove (bad shape and to make clearance for others and more open views for the public(safety)), 20.000M² brushcutting, 100trees to prune and the pavings to renew by a sub contractor. We got the renovation plans today, wednesday starts the pruning, the week upon the felling and brushcutting. 1st of november it must be completed, billed by the 15th november to get all additional subsidised funds. Its a nice all in logging work , straight felling, climbing, crane, manlift all is involved))))


----------



## stehansen

Took down a Euc in a back yard.


----------



## Ekka

How come you left those big stubs beneath you? wont stuff get caught up?

Just curious.


----------



## darkstar

*har*

knub ????ty city


----------



## stehansen

Ekka said:


> How come you left those big stubs beneath you? wont stuff get caught up?
> 
> Just curious.



I was up above them and was too lazy to come down far enough to cut them closer to the trunk, yeah some stuff did get caught on them, I was wishing that I had cut them properly.


----------



## R Schra

*weeping willow removal*

Took down a weeping willow. 

We are restoring an old garden with some nice trees in. This willow was estimated 60 years and should stay in. When clearing the area i started yesterday to remove englisch ivy from the lower trunk. Then i found this on the trees base.(pic) After an hour talking with the owners they agreed to remove it for safety (kids around). For them that tree was one of the reasons they bought this house and garden. So i withnesed some tears that morning but they fully understand my concerns about the trees safety. Because the gardens renovation i havent got the time to go through all permits and the 6 week time span to allow a removal. I called the city and requested a instant removal approval for the obvious reasons. No problem at all, they just needed some pics that showed the decay and/or a piece off that trunk on the site untill a city representitive could come to see.

pic one shows decay at the fellcut (about 1 meter from groundlevel)

Pic two a 10cm² piece on the trunk that held the tree up before it broke and fell. (cutting backwards)

pic three a bees nest in the first branch, wow that smelled sweet around there. No stings or so they were friendly.

pic four is the base below the fellcut. Cambium was dead half way round at groundlevel, trunk hollow and broken trough at 3 points. Bark was heavily infected with fungus and none reaction growth to see to make an barrier zone.


----------



## Thor's Hammer

*I Got Very Very Wet! bloody rain!!!!!!*


----------



## R Schra

Thor's Hammer said:


> *I Got Very Very Wet! bloody rain!!!!!!*



Rain? SUN all day )))

need that towmorrow to on a cranejob ( 70tons crane : ) Ill hope i can get some good pics, its at a chemical plant with more safety staff as operators and a strict policy on photography at their site. I wonder if i'm allowed to ride the ball up there ))))


----------



## stehansen

Worked across the river from a golf course, picture is from the bucket looking over the river to the other side.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

I spent a few hours (once again) in a river taking out a macrocarpa that had gone roots up into it. There are 3 sets of soaked boots at the front door and two sets of chainsaw pants hanging infront of the fire. I dont like working in rivers, you cant put your saw down anywhere and you feel like gravity has increased by twofold. Got some pretty hunks out via a hiab. It can only lift 2 tonnes at a go so we have to be pretty careful of what we load up. The digger drove up the river and is still wrestling with the stump. Nice to have dry socks on


----------



## Jumper

Ground guy for removals of 1 birch, a number of pines/spruces/cedars and also removal of one large branch from a nasty silver maple. Other groundie quit/did not show up yesterday but the boss picked someone else up that is a lot more with it (I felt this guy wasn't going to show, and I was right on the money). We were supposed to finish the maple this morning but it is pouring rain due to that stalled system off the east coast.


----------



## TREETX

I bumped this thread!!


----------



## xtremetrees

I hung flyers as a Certified Arborist. My first round being C.A. i hope the initials help secure great clients. I hung 350 mailboxes and expect 3 tree calls. Attemping HOA slide show presentation about trees. What better 8 m&m's or 24.


----------



## stehansen

Rigged down a bunch of wood on a 80' cottonwood tree, burnt my 3/4" bull rope and my 1/2" rigging rope.


----------



## bottlefed89

How'd that happen??


----------



## stehansen

I rigged without a pulley because I was trying to be fast and the ropes each burnt going over the limb.


----------



## Jim1NZ

You wont believe what i did the other day!!! And it was NOT a good thing!

I was contract climbing these massive macrocapa trees, 3 other contractors had a go and left me the cream HA HA. Set up a rigging point in a leader which wasn't my first choice but because the boss didn't have a pulley block/rope i had to run the rigging rope directly over the a branch instead of using the other larger stem that unfortunately had no large branches. I then tip tied the branch to come off to deduce dynamic loading, got all the slack out, scarfed it, and all it slow motion the branch came around perfectly and ripped the whole rigging leader out! I could not believe it!

I made sure no one was close before the cuts, so no one was harmed. The leader that broke out smashed a close line, the branch being rigged missed everything.


----------



## stehansen

Took down some more big cottonwoods, pictures are of cutting and loading the trunk. Before you ask, No, the forklift is not for sale.


----------



## Jumper

Ground guy for removals of one large poplar, which we could not finish due to high winds off Lake Ontario. Other groundie quit/did not show up yesterday for the second day in a row. Then we did some chipping at another property-what a mess, moldy etc. Good Lowering device really makes my life easy!! Off to Toronto this morning for a job interview, then am meeting boss tomorrow am to do a tree inventory at a large upscale property mid town.


----------



## stehansen

Still on my cottonwood removal job. Did another today. Tree had a honey bee hive in it and a bunch of carpenter bees were in the upper part as it had loads of dead wood. This tree had been topped about 12 years ago, and one of the spars was about 18" in diameter and about 15' of it was dead and was full of the carpenter bees and lizards.


----------



## stehansen

Took down another cottonwood, attached is a picture of my "log skidder". The dirt around the tree was too soft to get my bucket truck to, so I had to drag the logs to the road.


----------



## Ekka

I haven't been watching for a few days then drop by to see a few of you not using pulleys ... tch tch tch.

Jimbo, spread the load, multiple pulleys on fasle crotches if need be, pulls the tree together adding strength.

Stehansen, what costs more, the pulley or your rope? Because for me the pulleys are cheaper, affix with cow hitch, simple way is use a loop of rope, have a look how I attach the porty, it's not even a loop of rope just a length, you can do same for the pulley attachment, have you seen the video?

Come on guys, is rough enough good enough these days. You all know better.

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/tyingblockswmv.wmv 11.14MB streaming version even OK for dial up dudes.


----------



## stehansen

Lesson learned Ekka. I was admitting what a dummy I had been.


----------



## Ekka

No worries mate, just stirring you guys up as this is AS and you know what the "auditors & experts" are like here.


----------



## stehansen

Thanks Ekka, I need an instructional video on how to get the customer to commit to having the work done. Of course I have seen your video, wouldn't miss one. I already know how to tie a cow hitch and a timber hitch, but I still like to watch your video.


----------



## bottlefed89

Today we took out 9 35-45' locusts. They stabbed the hell out of me, lots of wood. No Fun, luckily they have about 35 more they want to get rid of.... Wish I had enough money to turn it down... Oh well, could be worse.


----------



## Ekka

bottlefed89 said:


> Today we took out 9 35-45' locusts. They stabbed the hell out of me, lots of wood. No Fun, luckily they have about 35 more they want to get rid of.... Wish I had enough money to turn it down... Oh well, could be worse.



Are they those horror tress with all the 2" spikes on them?


----------



## bottlefed89

2" I wish. Some are more like 5", 2" may be the norm, but thesethings were nasty. I'll take some pics of them when I go back to estimate the removal of the rest.


----------



## Bodean

Mr Palm Slayer what kind of birds are in the background of your porty movie?


----------



## Gypo Logger

I slayed a couple of palms today, but now I got some blisters!
And I mopped the floor with a couple of Aussies.
Hahaha :blob1:
John


----------



## Ekka

Bodean said:


> Mr Palm Slayer what kind of birds are in the background of your porty movie?



They're Rainbow Lorikeets ... plenty of them around, here's a pic.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Those look just like the Parakeets Marky was shootin down in South America.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

Well it's only 10.30 over here and iv'e already felled 3 huge moma's down in the woods with ma ity bitty 500hp mega ball pincher world record saw,and chit no way did i run from the trees when i most certainly cut through ma hinge !!!!..


----------



## Bodean

That is the most amazing thing I've seen and they're everywhere you say. Holy smokes I'm in awe. Thanks


----------



## kf_tree

i'll get some pics in the next few days.........there are parakeet nests in brooklyn. they build their nest up on utility poles around the transformers for the heat. the story goes they escaped from a shipment at kennedy airport about 12-15 years ago. some how they adapted and make it through the north east winters. i know of around 30 nests.


----------



## a_lopa

bump


----------



## Gypo Logger

a_lopa said:


> bump


 Good little minion.  
Hahaha


----------



## Gypo Logger

Cool!
Alopa said he was buffing his helmet, whatever that means. lol
John


----------



## Gypo Logger

Dan, has the Fosters Lager made you any more regular?




 Even TreeCo wants you to ****


----------



## Gypo Logger

TreeCo said:


> I thought I felt a draft. Now where is my t-shirt from that other site.


 You mean the "Scuze Me While I Kiss This Guy", TShirt?
Not sure, but I think I saw some dude wearing it at a gay pride parade and was eating a Big Mac.

Anyway, here's what I did today. I dumped an Ash tree and sawed thru the holdingwood, just because I could.
John


----------



## Ekka

Gypo Logger said:


> You mean the "Scuze Me While I Kiss This Guy", TShirt?
> Not sure, but I think I saw some dude wearing it at a gay pride parade and was eating a Big Mac.
> 
> Anyway, here's what I did today. I dumped an Ash tree and sawed thru the holdingwood, just because I could.
> John



After careful examination of the video it appears you failed in your goal of sawing through the holding wood. But it does appear that you forgot to put the chain brake on when running scared.


----------



## Rob Murphy

Hey Ekka.nice porty vid.I havent heard the sound so no comments there but i noticed the japanese saftey boots do you have an orange singlet and cut proof shorts to go with them? A porty or a block dropped on toesees OUCH!!!
Today i floped a medium Euc and Habitated a dead Euc (Remove dead head) and attempted to chip a wattle covered in Dodder.


----------



## Rob Murphy

More pics


----------



## Ekka

Cool pics, we dont really get that dodder stuff here, weird stuff.

Looks like you could belt the heads of those dead eucs out, cool. You've been around a long time, since 2001 and I rarely come across your posts.

Big difference between Tassie and here in what the trees are, how about winter ... much work?


----------



## Ekka

TreeCo said:


> Gypo tell Ekka that you weren't running scared............you were running to the bank!



No he wasn't, he was priary doggin as he's full of sheet and running for this


----------



## iain

a recent job


----------



## a_lopa

Gypo Logger said:


> Good little minion.
> Hahaha



double bump LMAO!! you and butch are the speedhumps of A/S theres no missing you!!!haha


----------



## KentuckySawyer

*My biggest removal*

This tree was the biggest, most technical removal I've ever done manually. The first day went great, tomorrow is the big wood.  I've got some pics, but this is also my first attempt at posting pictures, so bear with me.

The base is probably 40-44" dbh. My tie in point maybe 70' (Love the Big Shot).

The shot with the crane is deceptive. It was just dragging and pivoting the stuff once it got to the ground. The company I was climbing for didn't want to get a bigger crane in the yard. 140' of stick probably would have reached the whole tree.


----------



## Tree Machine

Yum! Nice work.


----------



## stehansen

Very cool. The last picture was sized good


----------



## bottlefed89

Good work, looks like a fun job. Be safe.


----------



## Ekka

Kentucky mate, heck of nice job your doin there, well done.


----------



## KentuckySawyer

Thanks all for the kind words, fellas. I'm afraid I under bid myself. I'm getting $50/hr to do this tree. I originally estimated the tree taking a full two days at least, and was thinking of a payday closer to $1000. I'll probably walk away with $800-900, but thats with finishing today out by doing some pruning around the house. Oh well.

The guy bid the job for $6000. I probably would have bid it for my company for about $3500.

The groundman who ran the rope for me all day (he's this company's main climber) paid me a huge compliment. At one point he said, "I believe you're the best climber I've ever seen." And he know several of the areas top competition climbers, including one of the guys who taught me. Needless to say, I'm feeling pretty proud this morning.


----------



## Tree Machine

As well you should.


----------



## PRUNER 1

iain, could that not have been felled? nice job tho. i hate lombardys, good to play with big lumps when your in a platform tho and your not attached to the bloody things.


----------



## KentuckySawyer

*Day 2 (Electric Bugaloo)*

Here are some shots from today with the spar. Two cuts, One chunk off the top then the log. Then they comenced to slice it into pieces the crane could manage. The guy with the saw was my rope man the day before. The thing was more like 48-50" dbh.


----------



## iain

PRUNER 1 said:


> iain, could that not have been felled? nice job tho. i hate lombardys, good to play with big lumps when your in a platform tho and your not attached to the bloody things.




i wish!! it was bad in the middle and the remainder had divided into multiples so i stripped the canopy first down to 30' ish before i dropped it


----------



## Komitet

Quite a night for me, was out till 3:00 AM.

The Company I work for is contracted by 3 Hydro Companies, and one City Contract.
I was called out on our city contract around 4:00 PM to remove hangers from over the roads, that took me till 6:00 PM or so.

Just as I was sitting down to dinner, (7:30), I got called out to one of our Hydro Contracts, somewhere out in the boonies, a large ash hung up over a service wire, no nearby trees to tie into, so up the ladder we went, (I hate ladders). That one came down no problem.

Second call was for a poplar that had come down, it fell, up an escarpment, and the top 45' of it was leaning against a 3 phase 17KV primary, a 3 phase 8KV secondary, and the main Bell and Cable lines that feed the city. It took the Hydro 1.5 hours to de-energize the lines for us. Again there was nothing to climb near it, so we put our ropes into a scabby Manitoba Maple nearby, was a large swing but better than falling on the ground. cleared all the branches we could from the limbs that were hung up.

Started making our cut into the first limb, (back cutting with the pressure of the lines) got about 1" into a 10" piece and the pressure snapped the limb, it flew about 50' down the escarpment, lots of tension, he last remaining limb was over the homeowners shed and pond, and made it quite clear we could not damage either. So we decided to try the slingshot again, this limb was a bit bigger, around 15" thick. I put a rope on the tip and went down the hill to put a pull on it, again my climber got a couple inches into his cut, and BOOM, sounded like a gunshot, it snapped and flew so fast I couldn't see it go, (it was pitch black). All I heard was it hit the ground, somewhere WAY down the hill, after that it was just a matter of undercutting the stalk and getting it off the bell lines.

All in all an interesting night, and I get today off. Sorry for the long story but it was exciting.


----------



## iain

KentuckySawyer said:


> Here are some shots from today with the spar. Two cuts, One chunk off the top then the log. Then they comenced to slice it into pieces the crane could manage. The guy with the saw was my rope man the day before. The thing was more like 48-50" dbh.[/QUote
> 
> good shots !!
> 
> if we worked with out full safety kit on, over this side of the pond and then showed the photos, we would have our government saftey department down our throats in a flash


----------



## KentuckySawyer

iain said:


> if we worked with out full safety kit on, over this side of the pond and then showed the photos, we would have our government saftey department down our throats in a flash




Well, this is essentially the South. You don't have to be licensed to work here (anywhere in Kentucky I think). There are so many toothless Hoosiers running around here with saws and pickup trucks that any sort of enforcement would be tough.

Not to justify it though. The guys I worked for that day had no ear or eye protection. The two guys working directly under me all day did have hardhats on though.

Education is expensive. Death is forever.


----------



## pantheraba

Komitet said:


> Quite a night for me, was out till 3:00 AM.
> 
> Second call was for a poplar that had come down, it fell, up an escarpment...



That poplar sounds like an attention getter...tensioned wood makes ME tense.

Glad it worked out so well.


----------



## stehansen

Ground a stinky old cottonwood stump.


----------



## xtremetrees

Tried to dump 3000lbs of pine chunks. Had to put off a spikeless Acer Sacc. trim job a day. So I'm a day behind schedule. Called in a crane/tree company to price and do a 1200 oak. Maybe well swap out spikeless climbing and crane work. Got a weeping willow to top no spikes This comming week. Its a tuff climb and I know how weak willow is, still I believe drop crotch pruing them is best.


----------



## xtremetrees

Tree co you suggest I should allow the willow to out grow itself and break off below where all willows break, about breast height. What is the modulous of rupture of a willow tree co do you know? im not totally topping only removeing two forks. On this multistemed tree most Willow I've seen have included bark or other weak issues with it. One of the forks go into the house the other fork goes over the neighbors car. I'll throwball straigh to my target branch and cut the limb upside down. THis is one tree I wish I had a bucket.


----------



## xtremetrees

Your one of those spikeless removal C.A.'s. Just one spike wont hurt um ha!


----------



## Husky288XP

No just a spikeless prune CA, like the way it should be.


----------



## stehansen

TreeCo, it is a Vermeer 2465 with a Deutz 3 cylinder diesel.


----------



## notahacker

I had a great idea today to save time. So, I thought! I rented a dumping trailer today for a removal. When it came time to fell the tree I had the idea of felling the tree into the trailer while the trailer was in the up position. I made a 6:1 mechanical advantage pulley system with a lock on it. I made my notch shallow so that when the tree was pulled over it would gently lay into the trailer bed.

Well, I pulled it about one foot from the trailer bed and I was at the end of system. (The pulleys stopping eachother from moving any further) So, I had to release the tree with the saw. Where I made my notch the diameter was a little over 3'. The height of the rest of the tree was only about 12'.

What happened next never crossed my mind as to what could have happened. My truck was slightly down hill, maybe a 1% grade. When the tree hit the trailer, it poped my truck out of gear (e-brake broken), rolled the truck and trailer into a car! Good news. The customer collects cars for scrap. I counted nearly 12 Datsun 280Z's in his yard. The one I rolled into was not to worry about. The customer didn't care.

So, I had a great plan to cut a corner and didn't see that one comming. (See attachment for graphic example)


----------



## notahacker

Ouch Dan!


----------



## pantheraba

TreeCo said:


> Fool


Heck, naw...just sounds like one of those "calculated challenges" that got a little squirrely. Sounds like you had a great idea to me; slowly lay it over into the bed, sounds like it was pretty well controlled. Only thing not well controlled was the truck...next time it should work...let us know  

(and thanks for sharing something that didn't go right...helps me to think about "what else is there to go wrong?")


----------



## notahacker

Thanks pantheraba. I will try it again. And I will perfect it. It will make my front yard jobs go alot faster.


----------



## notahacker

True.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder

Pix and Movies


----------



## Gypo Logger

TreeCo said:


> That sounds like something I'd try but be careful shock loading hydraulic systems. Pop a hose and that dump trailer closes like a mouse trap bending the frame etc. I've got a dump trailer and love it.
> 
> Dan


 I made a very impulsive move today and bought a 12 ton tandom axle dump trailer that hooks behind my tractor and works off the hydrualics. It will hold two cords and has removable sides so I can cart logs or random length firewood. It will hold at least 1000bf of roundwood.
I'll take some pictures after I prep the floor and sides with plywood so as not to dent the metal from dumping blocks into it. It knocked the hell out of 8 grand, but hey, I can borrow money and pay interest, but they can't take my soul.
John


----------



## KentuckySawyer

*Chainsaw massacre*

Some pics from a job I did last week. Between two yards, there were eleven trees removed. And they want to remove six more. Sheesh.


----------



## KentuckySawyer

Then a Silver Maple...


----------



## Jumper

Sat on my butt, filled out a few forms and collected the far side of $50/hr for doing so. Sad but true story! I think I will be back tugging brush for M. come spring!


----------



## xtremetrees

Secured 2 more jobs one of which has to wait on tax returns.
Being C.A. is finally paying off. Also make a contact with a master gardner who will introduce me @ her next garden club meeting. I could talk for hours about trees.

Nice crane KentuckySawer. Thats a huge pic dude what did it weight? about 2 grand. What size crane is that a 30 tonn


----------



## Elmore

Cut some dead wood today


----------



## KentuckySawyer

xtremetrees said:


> Nice crane KentuckySawer. Thats a huge pic dude what did it weight? about 2 grand. What size crane is that a 30 tonn



I don't know how much that piece weighed, but it was probably 16" where I cut it. Silver Maple. Three tons?
That guy has a 23 ton crane I think. 100' main boom and 40' jib. It isn't mine. He's an independent operator.


----------



## pantheraba

Changed a light bulb.

And, Nick, I used your idea...I put a Leatherman in my kit bag...had to use them today on the light.


----------



## sal b

*Tall tree no room*

Tree_Pro in action J-MAX in the tree doing removal J-Max knows his trade and is one of the best climbers around. put of few more in pic forum Jm


----------



## rebelman

I use a sixteen foot pole saw, wooden handle, and was able to pluck many dead branches and twigs from five red oaks as I trimmed them. To me ladder and wooden pole saw says tree man.


----------



## rebelman

I use a sixteen foot pole saw, wooden handle, and was able to pluck many dead branches and twigs from five red oaks as I trimmed them today. To me ladder and wooden pole saw says tree man.


----------



## Tree Machine

You would think that going on vacation means getting away from tree work for awhile. Not in my world. My Dad owns a lawn care business here in Florida and he told me before I came down that he'd booked a tree job for me, so I packed my saddle, a rope and a couple Silky saws to bring down.

Last week we did the job he had scheduled, and "Oh, there's one other tree job I came across." which we did. And then, as always happens, a passerby stops and asks if we can give a quote, which turned into a 20" DBH pine takedown for the next day. We were having fun, a Father and son bonding experience with good cashflow.

This week, same deal. Dad says, "We've got two more trim jobs." which, by 2:00 that afternoon we'd finished and another passerby stops and says, "Hey, can you guys give me a quote...." which we bid, sold and did that afternoon. We got home about an hour after dark to my Mom scolding me for keeping Dad out too long and that he's too old to be working this hard. Dad chuckled.

Then TODAY we had another takedown, a 60 foot macrocarpus alongside some 14 kilovolt lines and next to a wall and a screened-in lanai; juicy, juicy stuff. Dad has a Husky 35O, 18" and I put an exceptionally mean sharpening on the chain and did the entire tree with that saw.

I was in the mood today to climb SRT and there were a couple parts, down low, where I sorta wished I'd had spikes, but I got through it. I crowned it out, then cleared the brush in the morning. Took a few hours off to have lunch and be lazy at poolside (I'm on vacation remember.....) and in the afternoon schlaughtered the rest of it. I set up a time-lapse camera for both phases, then combined them into one time-lapse video for you cats.

I'm glad I could share my 'relaxing' vacation day with you guys.

I'm gonna go visit Skwerl in Orlando the day after tomorrow.


----------



## Redbull

Hmm. Won't load for me :bang: I always enjoy your movies too. Oh yeah, thanks for the footlocking video that you posted in another thread. I haven't put my Pantin on since!


----------



## Chronic1

I topped out a 70 foot dead cottonwood. As soon as I reached the top the wind kicked up. Argh. The homeowner wanted to save the bottom half scraggly sucker growth. I was scared.


----------



## Tree Machine

Redbull said:


> I always enjoy your movies too. Oh yeah, thanks for the footlocking video that you posted in another thread. I haven't put my Pantin on since!


I'm glad you got something out of that. if anyone had more doubt about their abilities to footlock I was going to peel off the house slippers and do the video footlocking _barefoot._


Redbull said:


> Hmm. Won't load for me :bang:


OK, then. I posted it to a server for you. Try clicking on this.


----------



## Redbull

Grrr. It won't play for me   . Oh well, I'm sure it was a job well done.


----------



## Tree Machine

Redbull said:


> Grrr. It won't play for me   . Oh well, I'm sure it was a job well done.


Do you have Quicktime loaded on your computer? I assume so if you were able to view the footlocking videos.

If not, Quicktime if free here : Free Quicktime download for Windows


----------



## Redbull

Yeah, I get the movie to flash on the screen for like .001 second and then I get the QT logo. I dunno? I do have QT downloaded.


----------



## Redbull

Okay, I got it. I downloaded it to my PC and it played. Thanks. That time lapse is cool. Good vid!


----------



## teamtree

*Nice Beech*

We took out this Beech tree this week. Pretty hairy for awhile but it came down without incident. I am going to have to get a crane and cut my time in half on a job like this.


----------



## Redbull

Brandon (TreeJunkie) came out to climb a Burr Oak for me today. Lots of roping. Big wood comes down tommorrow.


----------



## TreeJunkie

Thanks for posting the pics. We had a beautiful day to work with. The pics may not really give this project justice. That was a tight rigging area w/ more targets than you could imagine. 
Brandon G. worked the gound like a pro.


----------



## xtremetrees

Well Gaawwlee Tree Junkie does climb trees like a monkey


----------



## Redbull

Eats like one too! Check out the picture forum


----------



## jp hallman

I'm about tired of the rain around here. I moved to the High Desert because I don't care for rain. Today? Got the forklift stuck after about an hour. Unstuck the forklift and noticed 90 weight coming from the TCase on the cornbinder, lot's of 90 weight. Checked it out and found a bad bearing and seal, all of this in "arse" deep mud. Finally got it all taken care of, but no profit today. Sun is supposed to pop out tomorrow!


----------



## Jumper

Wow what a beaut of a day we had here yesterday for mid winter.. 50F and bright sunshine, no snow on the ground at all. Helped the summer time boss finish some jobs before he heads south, and also checked up on the trailer while I was out there. One at a cottage was a large maple with a leaning tower of pisa likeness, so we removed that using a speedline and then used the GRCS to drop the trunk. No cleanup, and were finished early enough that we tackled a second job at a country residence (old schoolhouse bult 1874), removal of a large sugar maple that was dying, again used the GRCS to flop it, and then a 75 foot spruce that the owner did not like the look of. Again no clean up. Today is pouring rain so we picked the day well...tomorrow I am going to help him do a number of removals here in Toronto if the weather is OK.


----------



## xtremetrees

I spent the day at the hospital watching my father in law die of lung cancer.


----------



## Jumper

My sympathies.

I helped remove a number of mulberries, a good sized elm and a bunch of other assorted junk trees in prep for a building project. Another extremely warm day here in Ontario. Had a ball, back to the other job tomorrow.


----------



## ASD

ran are bobcat T300 and made 300yd. of chips


----------



## Oscar Santacruz

xtremetrees said:


> I spent the day at the hospital watching my father in law die of lung cancer.


I am very sorry.


----------



## xtremetrees

Today I rented a 6 inch chipper and made a mount of chips as tall as my truck. It cost me 100 I paid Juan 150 for 4 hrs work. 
I went 40 feet up a red oak and took out 3 leaders cut and drop.
I wear baseball gloves and a small lateral where I cut my notch caught on my glove on the last leader. I always push trees around when their in the air and just breaking free of the thin notch. Perhaps I shouldnt do this so much. It weighed about 500 lbs and just barely snagged my glove. I cant wait till spring to shed the gloves.
Thank you TM and Treeco and Oscar for your thoughts.
It is a very tuff time for us but it will make us stronger.
Climb safe.


----------



## mike385

my deepest sympathies,
My father just died last august from lymphoma. 

I went out to the landing and the mud was butt deep on a giant so I went to macdonalds for breakfast, and went home.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Since this is one of the most viewed threads I tought I would bring it back up.

Today I did a DT on a Norway maple that was so rotten 6 inch limbs were falling off. It had some cables in it, and neither of us had bolt cutters or hacksaw with us. 

I cut some chunks at the j-lags and let them hang, but the rigging kept getting tangled in the cables.

Then i had a V-8 moment, put a krutzklem in the cable to support the weight and take the cable grip off at the trunk and lower the block down.

Dee-DEE-deeeee (ala Carlos Mencia)


----------



## Tree Machine

DT....? Demolition takedown?


----------



## Dave

Downtake?


----------



## sawsong

today i did some grass cutting contract work at vickers defence services' old tank factory. stihl 4mix strimmers are tonnes quieter than the 2stroke versions but every joint in my body aches now cos we forgot the strap so i had it all to do around the trees, walls etc freehand.

and then went back to the yard and split some serious loggage, made a huge mess and decided it was best to clear it up some other time.


----------



## Grace Tree

Worked on the chipper and sat around and watched to snow melt. 
Phil


----------



## Dave

I'm going to try to line this up for tomorrow, off local CL......[


> I have this enormous tree in my back yard, My husband and I would love for it to be completly gone but don't have the finances it would cost too pay someone so if you know how to climb a latter and work a chain saw email me and you can keep all that you cut its great fire wood The tree is about 400 yaers old and there is no acess for power lifts. So it would take a couple of guys and ladders with some ropes to get the job done.]


 I've got a bunch of short "latters" I can duct tape together and some old garden hose I can use for a climbing line. Apparently they will let me keep all the wood I can cut before a limb swings down and knocks the "latter" out from under me and I break my back when I hit the ground. They might even be the good host types that will offer beers or maybe some dope while we (me and meth head I'll hire for the day) are hurting ourselves and damaging their property.  p.s.- if I can't find my latters I'll bring my formers.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I've done a few of those over time on T&M contracts. One is a gigundus willow clump (babilonica) the type where going up the trunk is like bouldering.

This is my 5th year on putting in one crew day on a set budget for them. My first offer was 7k to get it to a stump with a crane, chipper and 2 tri-axles.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

BTW, I'm sitting here watching the snow flurries blow sideways. The wind is worse then the snow.


----------



## Tree Machine

Bummer, I'm pruning palm trees, live and laurel oaks and bottlebrush trees. I'm getting a sunburn, need to have pool-babe put some sunscreen on.

Not meaning to rub it in, JP...... actually, I guess I do mean to rub it in. I am a cruel and mean bastage. I need a Pepsi.

My flight back to Indiana is later this evening. Tomorrow, I go back to work.
Sometimes the lines between vacation and work are gray. You have to be a treeguy to understand.


----------



## antigrassguy

Going to town to look at a tree and then get some gas and come home and get the snowmobile out for a few laps. Then down to Rockford Il and go swimming. A bud there has a 20'x40' in ground pool that is outside without a lid. He opened it up on April 1. I talked with him this AM and he cranked up the heater to 95. Margarita's, pool, blizzard...does it get any better?????


----------



## sawsong

a ball ache of a day. pruning, crown lifts, and prepping another tree to fell was fun, getting dehydrated was not, and nor was the rescue mission when a wheel hub broke off the chipper on the way back to base!

just wait for tomorrows video of us deliberately felling this big bastid right through this condemned building


----------



## booboo

Took down a 28" sugar maple over an old farmhouse w/ slate roof and brick chimney. 2 leaders going over the house, 2 going away. Also in the landing zone was a satellite dish, bulkhead doors, several trees that were staying, and a steep piece of ledge sloping back to the house. Tree was about 10' from the house and had a solid lean to the house. End result, lots of rope work and everything went where it was supposed to. Fun tree, pretty low stress and the best part...no clean up. Homeowner was keeping the wood and gonna burn the brush. No rake ever touched the ground. Gotta love it!


----------



## treevet

Man, it s nice to leave all the sh t lay. You can just show up just w the pick up. Not for us today. We cleaned it all up and boomed the stem of a 3' dia silv maple P.O.S. that had just blown the top out. I knew it was hollow, so after stripping it to slam the trunk, like I always do I boomed over and checked for the raccoon surprise. There he (or she) was snoozing, or pretending to. She was shaking heavy so I knew she was playing possum. Wanted to drop a big chunk before the stem but didn t want mamma landing on my neck while I was unaware running a 046. Figured she would survive the slammer from the ground so when we put the yankovich on it and it hit the ground she went running through the yard along w a squirrel that was mid stem I guess. The surprise was 3 fistsize babies that were laying under momma. Man just as cute as hell. We put them in a crate and put them in a brush area rr lawn. Have had real good luck w squirrel babies in that momma gets them in the night after. Hope it works w coons and they are gone tomorrow.


----------



## snowyman

I just called in to see what was going on, haven't been here much since the linkbucks thing. Lot of the old members seem to be gone now.


----------



## MasterBlaster

That's the way of all online communities. People come and people go, and the forums keep on chugging along. I get to have a VA appointment today - find out how good or bad my numbers are. God bless my VA!


----------



## MasterBlaster

This thread should be closed or deleted. No use having two of the same threads.


----------



## tree MDS

I see contract climbing is still slow.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I always back way off during the summer. It's just too hot for me nowadays.


----------

